# Switch pour enseignant



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,
je débute dans l'enseignement de l'histoire et la géographie en collège, et je souhaite acheter mon premier Mac d'ici Noël: les ordinauteurs de bureau me semblent les plus intéressants d'un point de vue qualité/ prix, mais l'évolution de la pédagogie suppose une utilisation de plus en plus fréquente de l'ordinateur en classe (dans les Landes, tous les élèves de 4e et 3e ont des portables, mais pc je crois): du coup, je m'intéresse plutôt aux portables. L'IUFM est supposé nous former à l'utilisation de powerpoint, mais j'ai lu dans plusieurs posts que l'équivalent mac, keynote 2 (mais peut-être ais-je loupé une dernière actualisation du logiciel) offrait les mêmes prestations, sinon mieux. Dès lors, j'aimerais savoir si ce logiciel est compris dans l'achat d'un mac portable: si oui, lequel? Il me semble en effet que les powerbooks ont une offre logicielle plus fournie que les ibooks,mais peut-être me suis-je mal renseigné. Autre argument favorable à un portable par rapport à un mac de bureau, je vais déménager d'ici l'année prochaine, comme la plupart des jeunes profs envoyés au "Vietnam de la pédagogie" selon la jolie expression de Dr Fatalis, en clair, les zep: un gain de place sera alors appréciable pour un déménagement.
Venant du monde pc, je n'ai jamais utilisé powerpoint; je n'ai donc pas de point de comparaison, mais la prise en main de keynote est-elle aisée? Puis-je l'apprendre en 2/ 3 mois en plus de mon boulot?
D'autre part, vu que je vais utiliser ce mac surtout pour préparer mes cours (traitement de texte, vidéoprojection), internet, puis la photo (quand j'aurais acheté un APN, réflex si possible), me déconseillez-vous un écran de 12 pouces? le 17 pouces me semble exclu pour des raisons pratiques (taille, et bien sûr le prix). En outre, je pense demander 1go de ram: est-ce suffisant pour exploiter keynote? 
Merci d'avance!


----------



## DrFatalis (5 Septembre 2005)

Puisque je suis invoqué, je surgis des limbes où je sommeillais, achetant l'âme des PC....  

Quelques précisions:
- un ibook 14 ou 12 est ideal pour l'enseignement:léger, peu encombrant, solide. Dans les 950 euros sur le store educ.

- 1 Go pour keynote ! Je tourne sans problème avec 640 Mo et un G3, et je tournais déjà sans pb avec 256 Mo sur ce même ibook G3...

- Un ibook 12 est suffisant car tes présentations seront en 600x800 (peu de videoprojecteurs, surtout dans l'EN, traitent plus!), ce qui permet de bien travailler avec ton ibook. En plus, il est fournit avec des adaptateurs te permettant de le brancher à un moniteur pour PC (il en traine dans tous les bahuts, bien gros bien moches...)

- Keynote 2 n'est pas fournit avec un mac, mais il est très peu cher (59 euros, livré avec Pages qui permet de rendre mémoires, rapports et autres notes bureaucratisantes avec un rendu propre à ravir plus d'un IPR!)

- Tu sauras utiliser keynote et faire tes cours non pas en 2-3 mois, mais en 2-3 heures! Tu pourras y inclure des séquences quicktimes (extraits de films, docu, reconstitutions historiques ou cartes animées), des images et du texte jusqu'à usure de l'apprenant lambda.

Pour les notes, je conseille ohmminotes (orthographe peu sure), logiciel gratuit qui en plus peut importer les listes d'élèves depuis GEP (oui, il y en a qui utilisent encore GEP!).

Si avec ça tu n'obtient pas la hors classe...  :love: 

Contacte moi par MP pour plus de précisions...   

PS: je parlais de "front Russe" de la pédagogie pour la ZEP, le vietnam, c'est trop récent pour l'EN  :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (5 Septembre 2005)

Tiens ma copine est prof en zone dit "sensible" aussi, d'hist-géo également, pour cette rentrée, sa 4e, ça devrait être un PB 15 (bah ouai je vais m'en servir aussi  ), enfin quand on m'aura payé cette fichue facture que j'attends depuis des lustres !    

Elle, sa lubie, ça sera entre autres les cartes et les doc qu'elle fera et qu'elle pourra projeter via le PB et le vidéoprojecteur, elle en bave d'avance  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2005)

Super! Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses! 

@DrFatalis: je suis rassuré quant au budget à prévoir, c'est tout à fait abordable vu sous cet angle ... reste plus qu'à être payé maintenant! Quant à la hors classe, je vais déjà faire en sorte d'obtenir ma validation de stage, ce qui suppose d'entrer un minimum dans le moule pédagodémago :mouais:. Puis, en avant pour le front russe! Pour ce qui est des notes, je dépends du logiciel adopté par l'équipe administrative de mon collège: j'avais entendu parler de Profnotes, mais là on m'a dit que c'était un obscur logiciel windosien. Il faudra faire avec!

@jaipatoukompri: c'est clair qu'un cours au vidéoprojecteur doit en imposer aux gamins, ça gagne en dynamisme, et ça permet de les avoir un peu plus à l'oeil. Une de mes tantes qui enseigne en LEP dans l'académie de Versailles m'a dit cet été que la vidéoprojection était indispensable puisqu'il ne faut pas touner le dos à certaines classes. 
Mais en attendant, je vais de ce pas retourner sous traitement de texte pour finir la fiche de mon premiers cours de 5e, en essayant de pas perdre le nord entre objectifs notionnels, factuels, et méthodologiques de mon approche pédagogique multi-supports sous l'angle socio-constructif.


----------



## DrFatalis (6 Septembre 2005)

N'oublie pas d'intensifier la fonction epistemophilique de l'apprenant...    

Pour les notes, le logiciel établissement (GEP, profnote ou campus) a beau être sous win, rien ne t'empêche de rentrer tes notes sur mac. 
A la fin du trimestre, tu rentre seulement les moyennes dans le logiciel établissement. Cela prend moins de temps que de faire une disquette (oui, je sais, windows en est encore à l'époque de la disquette... il paraît même que leurs disques portent encore des nomns comme C, ou D...) sur PC pour injecter ensuite (parfois, ça marche) les fichiers dans le "reseau établissement".


----------



## Alycastre (6 Septembre 2005)

Pour les macophiles et l'école, un bon site qui fourmille d'idées:
http://macalecole.free.fr/


----------



## Seb de la Réunion (6 Septembre 2005)

D'accord avec vous tous!
Le logiciel de notes est OHMINOTES (  ) que tu trouveras à cette adresse : 
http://ohmi.free.fr/OhmiNotes/Download/
Un petit mail de courtoisie au créateur contre une licence gratuite. Je l'ai fait c'est impeccable. Il tourne parfaitement.
Pour profnotes (beurk) Dr Fatalis a raison, une moyenne à saisir par trimestre c'est supportable.

Pour ma part j'ai jeté mon dévolu sur un ibook 12 pouces (il devrait être là jeudi   ). 
Le portable en classe c'est formidable, la vidéoprojection un outil extra pour enrichir les cours. Mais attention, les préparations s'en ressentent... Que de temps passé à peaufiner tes polys et tes transitions PWPOINT (pas encore utilisé Keynote)!
Je te recommande vivement le logiciel Pages qui accompagne Keynote. Dr Fatalis a raison (décidément!   ) d'en souligner la qualité. La mise en page est beaucoup plus élégante et conviviale que sous Word 2004, notamment l'insertion d'images. Les modèles de documents proposés sont très soignés et exploitables. En Hist-Géo tu vas te régaler.
C'est un déchirement de voir comment la photocopieuse du bahut te massacre ton beau poly...
La suite ilife 05 te permettra de monter des projections vertigineuses. Je prépare pour mes 5e une séance sur DVD videoprojetée : la survivance de l'imaginaire médiéval au cinéma (c'est le titre pour l'IPR, pas pour les gosses, on est d'accord...), avec un parallèle entre les textes de Chrétien de Troies et des scènes d'Excalibur de Boorman, le tout agravé d'un florilège (les Visiteurs, La Guerre des Etoiles, Chevalier, Le Seigneur des anneaux, etc.). Je ne sais pas ce qu'en penseront les élèves, mais moi je me régale. 

Si tu n'as pas d'écran à la maison, il serait judicieux de privilégier le modèle 14 pouces qui offre un confort d'utilisation plus grand.

Voilà, j'ai switché il ya peu. Je suis comblé   

Et tu peux compter sur tous les fidèles de MacGé pour t'aider. Cela m'a beaucoup aidé, en me rassurant,  pour franchir le pas vers la Pomme. Je ne laisse pas d'être étonné par les compétences, souvent très pointues, de la plupart. Au passage, je les remercie encore une fois...

Welcome in Paradise


----------



## DrFatalis (6 Septembre 2005)

Seb à raison     

Il devrait aussi préparer une présentation sur "l'évolution de l'habit monacal pendant le haut moyen-âge", un sujet propre à dérider les IPR les plus blasés...

Ceci dit, biend es paralléles peuvent être aussi faits entre Star War et l'histoire de Rome... Passons.

Un petit éceuil, Seb: certains IPR qui viennent uniquement pour critiquer (je ne sais pas comment ça se passe en histoire, mais en bio, c'est le cas) t'embêterons sur le fait que tu utilise des "extraits d'oeuvres commerciales appartenant à des ayant droits et soumis à copyright ect..." pour te forcer à ne passer que les passionantes oeuvres du CNDP... mais ne te laisse pas impressionner par ces Gueux ! Sus à ces Brelin-glandus, à ces couillons Brenneux qui ne songent qu'à bâtir chausses-trappes sur les voires de la révolution numérique de l'enseignement... Tally ô ! :rateau:


----------



## Seb de la Réunion (6 Septembre 2005)

J'enseigne en français, et je suis sensé faire de l'étude de l'image. Pour travailler sur des tableaux, j'ai Keynote. Mais pour les DVD, ce que tu dis à propos des droits est juste. Cependant, j'ai pris soin, mais ce n'est pas un soin suffisant n'est-ce pas?, de ne travailler que de courts extraits de DVD qui m'appartiennent, achetés à l'honnête et tout et tout. Pour l'IPR (par essence récalcitrant ?), j'ai une botte secrète, parce qu'il y en a une :  une bonne vieille K7 VHS d'un téléfilm des années 70, vendu à prix d'or par le CNDP, adaptation de la nouvelle "Aux Champs" de Maupassant. Un bijou, du grand comique!


----------



## Belisaire (6 Septembre 2005)

Wahou, un repère pour profs macophiles !

Comme Thiboniste, je suis jeune stagiaire en Histoire-Géo et j'ai un powerbook 12'. C'est le pied total. Les prép de cours sont vraiment facilitées et tellement plus agréables sur un mac (et, a fortiori, sur un portable quand, comme moi, on fait quatre heures de train par jour).

Fonce ! et tiens les copains au courant.


----------



## Balooners (6 Septembre 2005)

Pouvez vous me faire juste une petite précision parce que moi je ne suis qu'étudiant diant-diant qui ne comprends pas forcément tout  Mais qu'est-ce qu'un IPR    Car ça à l'air d'être un coriace celui là 


Amenez-le ici on va le mater ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

Merci à tous pour vos conseils et expériences! Il me tarde de pouvoir commander ...
A Balooners, tu ne perds rien à ne pas savoir ce qu'est un IPR, mais si tu deviens  prof, ce que je te souhaites, tu devras les supporter: ce sont les *i*nspecteurs *p*édagogiques *r*égionaux, qui "inspectent" les profs pendant des cours en s'annonçant au dernier moment; sauf exception, ils ne dégradent pas la note (donc le salaire), mais peuvent contriibuer à monter plus vite d'un échelon (et le salaire monte alors aussi), ce qui motive certains à demander une inspection.


----------



## Lannoy29 (6 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir chers collègues & amis historiens,

Pour ma part je suis titulaire depuis peu mais sur Mac depuis 1991 (p'tain, ça fait un...) et je suis un pratiquant absolu du Mac en classe dès que c'est possible (car c'est pas tjs possible). Il serait trop long de vous présenter mon boulot, par contre je peux vous donner l'adresse de mon site .Mac qui est un site pédagogique dédié aux élèves & à leurs parents. Le site est en refonte en ce moment car je viens de passer du lycée au collège : ceci implique pas mal de travail, et en particulier pour le site.

Vos critiques sont les bienvenues. 

PS : bravo de passer ou d'être passé sur Mac, c'est la meilleure plateforme pour un prof car le Mac décuple notre imagination et notre désir d'innover.

Ghis.


----------



## Dav3038 (10 Février 2006)

s'lut,

je remonte ce post déjà ancien.
Je suis prof de SVT depuis 5 ans et j'ai switché pour un ibook 12" il y a 3 mois.
Je me suis mis au présentation Power point pour mes cours et je régale !!! C'est vrai que ça prend du temps en amont mais que c'est appréciable en cours : un clic pour passer du cours aux photos, vidéos, schémas...etc. Quel confort, plus besoin de jongler avec 50 supports.
J'ai quand même un p'tit souci : je n'arrive pas à arrêter l'affichage de l'écran sur le videoproj comme je le faisait sur pc (touches Fn F5).
ca doit bien être possible , non ?

Merci

Dav


----------



## Bullwei (10 Février 2006)

tu dois te la péter grave devant t'es éléves dit donc 
sa c'est la classe!!


----------



## Lamar (10 Février 2006)

Il ne s'agit pas de se la péter mais d'utiliser un outil de travail bien pratique, surtout couplé à un videoproj.
En plus mes élèves (en segpa) sont totalement indifférent à mon ordi et aux présentations que je leur fait. Dommage !


----------



## DrFatalis (11 Février 2006)

Salut DAV! Un confrère !

Je ne suis donc plus l'unique évangéliste du videoprojecteur en SVT !

Un conseil: laisse béton "power" (hahaha) point et utilise keynote, un logiciel que boudioi qu'il est pas cher et en plus pour la p'tite dame je vous met Pages en plus et tout ça pour la modifque somme de quelques dizaines d'euros sur le store educ, ben ouais... (même que si c'est trop cher je puis te donner keynote 1.0 que je n'utilise plus, avec licences et tout bien comme y faut)

Si tu veut comparer nos présentations de cours, quelques unes des miennes sont sur mon site élève (www.exobiologie.info), choisir SVT...

Mais en effet ces cours, ça change la vie de l'enseignant (maintenant, faut les préparer, choisir, ect....)

C'est pour celà que je suis très heureux de voir que des profs d'Hist Geo y viennent, car dans mes colléges et lycée ce sont des réfractaires à la cause numérique...


----------



## Seb de la Réunion (11 Février 2006)

Bullwei a dit:
			
		

> tu dois te la péter grave devant t'es éléves dit donc
> sa c'est la classe!!


c'est cela oui...


----------



## benao (11 Février 2006)

salut les collegues!
moi je suis prof d'education esthetique en lycee pro, et franchement je vous envie ! 
je suis sense faire etudier l'art des images : je me suis battu en debut d'anne pour avoir un retroprojecteur que j'ai finalement "emprunté" à long terme dans la salle voisine !
evidemment, je n'ai pas d'ecran de projection, mais un mur jaune bien degeu!
alors la videoprojection, oui, un jour peut etre....:rateau:


----------



## Bullwei (11 Février 2006)

et ben l'humour dans l'education nationale est pas apprise 
viva l'auto dérision et l'humour!!!


----------



## Lamar (11 Février 2006)

Bullwei a dit:
			
		

> et ben l'humour dans l'education nationale est pas apprise
> viva l'auto dérision et l'humour!!!


 Salut à tous,

ma réponse était du second degré  , mais c'est vrai que du second degré sur du second degré, ça donne pas grand chose. Alors pour être plus direct, évidemment qu'on se la pête, mais plus en salle des profs qu'en classe. Les élèves étant plus ouverts/indifférents que les profs.
Quand à l'humour dans l'éducation nationale, après quelques années on se rend compte qu'il en faut beaucoup pour durer dans ce métier.

Nicolas


----------



## Belisaire (14 Février 2006)

Pour rebondir sur les video projections, il faut faire un peu gaffe lors du passage Keynote - Powerpoint (notamment quand on s'échange des présentations entre collègues), il y a des trucs qui disparaissent ou des effets de transition qui manquent.

D'un point de vue de méthode, je travaille chaque daipo sur Keynote et j'assemble le tout sur powerpoint (avec les animations)... et hop, une carte animée de la Méditerranée au XIIe siècle (bon, par contre, le point négatif c'est le temps que ça prend...)


----------



## Seb de la Réunion (14 Février 2006)

Belisaire a dit:
			
		

> D'un point de vue de méthode, je travaille chaque daipo sur Keynote et j'assemble le tout sur powerpoint (avec les animations)... et hop, une carte animée de la Méditerranée au XIIe siècle (bon, par contre, le point négatif c'est le temps que ça prend...)


Pourrais-tu m'expliquer pourquoi tu procèdes de la sorte ? Tu as un portable PC ou bien il y a un autre intérêt à la manoeuvre?
Merci de ta réponse.


----------



## Belisaire (14 Février 2006)

Tout simplement parce qu'il est plus simple de filer un jeu de diapo à quelqu'un sur PC (qui se chargera ensuite de les animer comme il l'entend) que de convertir un diaporama keynote déjà animé en powerpoint. Je dis ça car j'ai eu de mauvaise surprise entre Keynote et PP (rien de méchant : juste des animations qui changent entre les deux, mais quand on présente un diaporama, l'animation est porteuse de sens : une progression de blindés allemands dans les Ardennes qui apparaît en tourbillon c'est moins parlant que la couleur qui progresse de droite à gauche ! ! ! ! ! :rateau: )

La fôte à ces foutus collègues qui restent sur Pécé !


----------



## Lamar (14 Février 2006)

Salut, 

pourquoi ne pas les exporter au format quicktime par exemple, comme ça tu leur donne des présentations qui tournent toutes seules et qui sont "universelles".


----------



## Seb de la Réunion (14 Février 2006)

Belisaire a dit:
			
		

> La fôte à ces foutus collègues qui restent sur Pécé !


C'est bien ce qui me semblait.
Chez nous, ils ont installé une salle vidéo : ordinateur pour le montage et vidéoprojecteur. Avec le budget alloué à cette salle, il y avait de quoi l'équiper d'un imac core duo. Au lieu de ça, un  triste shuttle pc! Quelle misère. Quand j'ai montré au responsable informatique du collège ce que je faisais avec mon emac et surtout la facilité avec laquelle je travaillais la vidéo :  il fut écoeuré et songea, mais un peu tard, qu'on ne l'y prendrai plus.


----------



## Kilian2 (14 Février 2006)

C'est toujours pareil Apple devrait faire plus de pub ...


----------



## Belisaire (14 Février 2006)

@ Lamar : Surtout pas d'export en Quicktime ! Malheureux ! 
Qu'est-ce que je fais moi quand Samantha demande quelque chose ou veut revenir en arrière parce qu'elle n'a pas compris (cette Samantha, alors...) ?
Avec le système de diapo c'est simple de bien séparer les étapes (comme lors d'une construction de carte), on peut blablater entre les diapos, modifier un truc pour la classe suivante, etc...

Et l'avantage de ne donner que les diapos, c'est de laisser la liberté au collègue de les animer comme il le souhaite (c'est sur la gestion de l'animation que l'on gagne ou que l'on perd du temps avec un video projo) ou même d'imprimer sur transparent pour utiliser avec rétro projecteur pour les effrayés de l'informatique (si, si, il y en a encore !) J'espère que j'ai bien répondu à ta question  (retire ton masque Samantha ! )


----------



## DrFatalis (16 Février 2006)

Au cas ou tu ne le saurais pas, il est possible d'exporter en "quicktime interactif".
C'est bien plus simple: une action par clic!
et tu peut revenir en arrière pour samantha (ou pour tous ceux qui ne notent pas assez vite!)
et ça s'imprime...

Et pour ceux qui ne jurent que par power point: à eux de se demerder...


----------



## Belisaire (16 Février 2006)

Je ne savais pas que l'on pouvait faire ça avec Quicktime ! Mais il faut la version pro ?


----------



## Lamar (16 Février 2006)

Merci Dr Fatalis pour cette précision. Et toc Belisaire :rateau:


----------



## DrFatalis (16 Février 2006)

Pas de quicktime pro nécéssaire.
Dans keynote, tu choisis:
fichier puis exporter (et tu villipende power (haha)point)
tu coche quicktime puis "suivant" (et tu maudit powerpoint)
Là tu choisis "présentation interactive" (et tu voue aux gémonies l'ignoble powerpoint)
puis tu choisis ton format (CDRom ou qualité maxi selon tes présentations) - (et power point suce des b... en enfer!)

Et pis c'est tout ! Vade retro powerpointas !


----------



## éloïse (16 Février 2006)

Super! un repère de profs utilisant des Mac  ! c'est plutôt sympa, car je me sentais un peu seule au lycée (2 utilisateurs sur 150 profs)... voilà, voilà, donc je me présente: je suis professeur et novice, chez mac (j'ai reçu mon iBook 14" il y a 3 semaines) comme dans l'educ' nat (j'étais néo-titulaire encore l'année passée)... Bref, j'en viens à ma question: je constate que pas mal d'entre vous manipulent avec dextérité la vidéoprojection, ce qui m'intéresse... quelqu'un aurait-il un lien expliquant la manipulation de cette technologie avec un iBook 14"? Le nom des logiciels nécessaires? Merci d'avance! et bonnes vacances (pour ceux qui y sont déjà ou ceux qui le seront bientôt...).


----------



## DrFatalis (16 Février 2006)

On a du te la faire 1000 fois....

La manip de la videoprojection ?
Pas plus simple (on est sur mac!)

Tu as reçu avec ton ibook un adaptateur video (bitonio bmanc avec une bête prise VGA windows, affreuse, à un bout et et magnifique prise video mac à l'autre bout)

Attention c dur grave comme dise les apprenants:
1- tu branche un cable VGA stupide au videoprojecteur (on a une meilleure definition qu'avec une entrée video, même en sVHS)
2 - tu branche (fermement, hein) l'autre extrémité dans ton magnifique ibook
3 - ô surprise, ton ibook switcxhe tout seul son affichage en 600 x 800 (comme le video)
4 - merveille des merveulles ! voici que ton écran ibook est intégralement videoprojeté et que les apprenants contemplent, éberlués, ton fond d'écran de tes vacances de 2004 sur les plages naturistes du cad d'Agde...

5 - Il ne te reste plus qu'à te procurer keynote 2 (nan, 3, je retarde) ainsi que pages (iworks, quoi), le tout pour la modique somme de .... pas cher sur le store education (je crois que tus as une version demo sur ton ibook de iworks). En 2h, un aprenant lobotomisé de Segpa est capable de s'en servir le lecteur mp3 à fond dans les oreilles, donc tu devrait le maitriser en 30 mn.

6 - A toi les cours de la mort qui tue, les collégues jaloux, les autres en pleurs d'avoir power(bof)point et l'IPR sur le cul!

7 - Tu as la hors classe et deviens ministre de l'EN. Souviens toi alors de Fatalis!


----------



## DrFatalis (16 Février 2006)

J'ai une orthographe de chacal dégénéré, je sais, mais je me soigne... C'est pas moi m'dame, c'est mes doigts...


----------



## Kilian2 (16 Février 2006)

Y a rien à faire juste avoir Keynote (dans iWork 06 ) et brancher avec l'adaptateur vidéo fourni 
Oh c'est déjà dit sinon par l'ofup iWork ne vaut que 39 &#8364; !!!! :up


----------



## éloïse (16 Février 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> On a du te la faire 1000 fois....


 
A peine... 




			
				DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> La manip de la videoprojection ?
> Pas plus simple (on est sur mac!)
> Tu as reçu avec ton ibook un adaptateur video (bitonio bmanc avec une bête prise VGA windows, affreuse, à un bout et et magnifique prise video mac à l'autre bout)



ça, c'est bon...



			
				DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> merveille des merveulles ! voici que ton écran ibook est intégralement videoprojeté et que les apprenants contemplent, éberlués, ton fond d'écran de tes vacances de 2004 sur les plages naturistes du cad d'Agde...
> 
> 5 - Il ne te reste plus qu'à te procurer keynote 2 (nan, 3, je retarde) ainsi que pages (iworks, quoi), le tout pour la modique somme de .... pas cher sur le store education (je crois que tus as une version demo sur ton ibook de iworks). En 2h, un aprenant lobotomisé de Segpa est capable de s'en servir le lecteur mp3 à fond dans les oreilles, donc tu devrait le maitriser en 30 mn.
> 
> ...



Pas de problème... je saurai me souvenir de celui à qui je dois une telle réussite   Un détail encore à régler: reste à savoir si mon lycée a un vidéoprojecteur!!!! :mouais:


----------



## éloïse (16 Février 2006)

Kilian2 a dit:
			
		

> Y a rien à faire juste avoir Keynote (dans iWork 06 ) et brancher avec l'adaptateur vidéo fourni
> Oh c'est déjà dit sinon par l'ofup iWork ne vaut que 39  !!!! :up


 iWork 05, ça suffit?
Comment fait-on pour transférer un document style "plan-de-cours" vers keynote?


----------



## NightWalker (16 Février 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> iWork 05, ça suffit?
> Comment fait-on pour transférer un document style "plan-de-cours" vers keynote?


Heu... pourquoi ne pas créer directement dans keynote ton plan de cours ???


----------



## éloïse (17 Février 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Heu... pourquoi ne pas créer directement dans keynote ton plan de cours ???




On n'oublie la question...


----------



## Lamar (17 Février 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> En 2h, un aprenant lobotomisé de Segpa est capable de s'en servir le lecteur mp3 à fond dans les oreilles, donc tu devrait le maitriser en 30 mn.



C'est pas toujours vrai !  

Nicolas (enseignant en SEGPA)


----------



## Belisaire (17 Février 2006)

Je rédige un mémorandum pour l'inspection des Yvelines et de l'Oise sur l'utilisation du vidéoprojecteur en classe. Si y'en a que ça intéresse, je pourrais le mettre en ligne quand ce sera fini.
Le mieux c'est de tester au début avec des petits exemples, ne pas avoir els yeux plus gros que le ventre et ne surtout pas projeter de texte (genre je dis ce qu'il y a dans mon diapo)...
Faut se lancer !


----------



## kertruc (17 Février 2006)

C'est bien, comme ça dans 15 ans ça sera préconisé dans les instructions officielles !
Chouette ! J'ai hâte !


----------



## éloïse (17 Février 2006)

Belisaire a dit:
			
		

> Je rédige un mémorandum pour l'inspection des Yvelines et de l'Oise sur l'utilisation du vidéoprojecteur en classe. Si y'en a que ça intéresse, je pourrais le mettre en ligne quand ce sera fini.
> Le mieux c'est de tester au début avec des petits exemples, ne pas avoir els yeux plus gros que le ventre et ne surtout pas projeter de texte (genre je dis ce qu'il y a dans mon diapo)...
> Faut se lancer !



Moi ça m'intéresse...  mais il faut déjà que je me procure iWorks (je pensais en avoir une version, ayant été fraîchement livrée par l'AppleStore education, et puis, non... je n'ai qu'une version provisoire..   c'est un peu rude... ).


----------



## éloïse (17 Février 2006)

Kilian2 a dit:
			
		

> Y a rien à faire juste avoir Keynote (dans iWork 06 ) et brancher avec l'adaptateur vidéo fourni
> Oh c'est déjà dit sinon par l'ofup iWork ne vaut que 39  !!!! :up




l'offre vaut la peine mais l'ofup ne serait pas réservé aux étudiants??


----------



## kertruc (17 Février 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> l'offre vaut la peine mais l'ofup ne serait pas réservé aux étudiants??



Non, les enseignants y ont droit aussi.

"LOFUP propose aux lycéens, étudiants et membres de lEducation Nationale plus de 300 titres presse aux meilleurs prix (jusquà 80% de réduction)."


----------



## éloïse (17 Février 2006)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Non, les enseignants y ont droit aussi.
> 
> "LOFUP propose aux lycéens, étudiants et membres de lEducation Nationale plus de 300 titres presse aux meilleurs prix (jusquà 80% de réduction)."



Merci pour l'info...  La réduction est vraiment intéressante; je vais peut-être me laisser tenter après avoir testé la version provisoire (il s'agit d'iWorks 05: y a-t-il beaucoup de différences entre les versions 05 et 06?)


----------



## DrFatalis (18 Février 2006)

"Le mieux c'est de tester au début avec des petits exemples, ne pas avoir els yeux plus gros que le ventre et ne surtout pas projeter de texte"

Pour pratiquer en science depuis 3 ans la videoprojection à chaque cours...  

- le mieux c'est la rupture brutale et totale, avec les cours fait pour ça  ! Pas de demi-mesure ! :love: (En fait, cela dépend fortement de la matière, une approche parcellaire peut fort bien se comprendre selon la matière)

- OUI il faut projeter du texte, cela permet aux zapprenants de prendre leur notes avec une orthographe correcte, de façon structurée (oui, je sais, si on raconte ça devant l'IPR et qu'on conteste l'évangile selon Giordan, avec l'apprenant-acteur-de-son-propre-apprentissage-éllaborant-par-lui-même-sa-trace-écrite ect... on se retrouve rapîdement muté à faire des photocopies dans un collége de Terre-Neuve, mais faut assumer ses idées rétrogrades...:rateau: ) et cela fournit un support à l'enseignant, entre les photos, les films et les animations. 

Quelques précautions par contre:
- pas trop de textes sur une diapo. Au début, les méchants universitaires-de-haut-niveau-à-la-réflexion-pédagogique-insuffisante (ça, c'est ce que dit de moi mon IPR adoré - génuflexion, psaume et signe de croix) ont toujour tendance à trop en écrire, ensuite, au contact des zapprenants, on reprend les phrases, on les diminue, on les affine pour ne laisser que l'essentiel... Celà ne se fait pas en une fois !

- investir dans une telecommande (souvent vendu en bundle avec keynote) genre keyspan qui permet de se déplacer dans la classe tout en faisant avancer le schmilblick

- vérifier avant les cours que les textes sont (largement) lisibles du fond de la classe ! - accessoirement, chaque année, je dépiste trois ou quatre myopes non soignés de cette façon....

- ne pas hésiter à modifier ou rédiger devant les élèves (mince, j'ai dit élève et pas apprenant! méchant Fatalis ! tiens, prend ça ! et tu me liras 3 "Apprendre!" et deux "La Garanderie" avant de dormir!) certaines phrases bilan.

- continuer, par contre, à faire des schémas au tableau, devant eux, avec des jolis feutres multicolores: il est nécéssaire qu'ils voient comment on les fait pour pouvoir les refaire, et ce faisant les comprendre !
(Blasphème ! il faudrait les aider à comprendre alors que les maîtres révérés des IUFM nous ont démontrés que ce n'est pas le rôle de l'enseigneur moderne ! Et pourquoi pas transmettre des savoirs aussi, pendant qu'on y est!)

- scanner certains documents pour les exercices: il arrive souvent que les documents à étudier soient (inadaptés, on sait, mais aussi) trop petits, et il est utile de "doublonner" l'exo sur feuille ou sur livre avec le même videoprojeté. En plus, ça aide les vrais dyslexiques (il y en a) qui préfèrent, nettement, des textes écrits gros avec de la place entre les mots (Je parlerai bien des ravages de certaines méthodes de lecture mais là je risque de me retrouver, pour ceux qui hantent le forum, au goulag Z.O.B. 4312 - XL / 13, à bâfrer de l'antigel avec Piotr Illitch Rasbahnikhof...)


----------



## kertruc (18 Février 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> (il s'agit d'iWorks 05: y a-t-il beaucoup de différences entre les versions 05 et 06?)



Oui pas mal... même si le principe est le même... enfin je parle de Pages, il semble que Keynote soit assez similaire.

En tout cas, au prix OFUP, c'est vraiment une bonne affaire.


----------



## Kilian2 (19 Février 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> On n'oublie la question...



Ou même un copier coller depuis Word ou Pages


----------



## éloïse (19 Février 2006)

Merci pour vos réponses à toutes et à tous.   je vais essayer la version provisoire de iWorks 05 le temps de commander sur l'ofup la nouvelle version (pour ce prix là, ce serait dommage de s'en priver . 
Bon j'abuse peut-être un peu de votre patience, mais comme je viens de trouver un topic qui 'mintéresse tout particulièrement, j'en profite ; je précise peut-être mon utilisation, histoire d'avoir d'autres conseils aussi précis que les précédents... voilà: je suis prof de philo et j'aimerai utiliser keynote pour présenter en classe des représentations d'oeuvres d'art...
1) Quelqu'un connaît des sites sur internet où je pourrais emprunter des images d'oeuvres libres de droits?   Il s'agirait essentiellement d'oeuvres connues (histoire de donner aux élèves un petit aperçu de ce que contiennent nos musées)...
2) Une fois les représentations d'oeuvres d'art trouvées, quelle est la manip' pour insérer ces images dans la keynote? 

Excusez ces questions dont les réponses vous paraissent sans doute très évidentes... mais quand on débute, on débute, non?!!


----------



## kertruc (20 Février 2006)

Dans un premier temps, je dirais : "Google est ton ami" 

J'ai trouvé ça en 0,22 secondes 

Je sais pas ce que ça vaut, mais imagine tout ce que tu pourrais trouver en 15 mn !!!


----------



## Belisaire (20 Février 2006)

Ce qui est vraiment intéressant avec une utilisation d'un orinateur quand on est enseignant ce n'est pas seulement le fait de pouvoir projeter de jolies préparations au vidéoprojecteur. 
On peut aussi se constituer assez facilement une base de textes et d'images à réutiliser. 
Pour les images si "Google est ton ami", le scanner l'est encore plus. Dès qu'un collègue me passe un doc qui me paraît réutilisable, je le scanne et utilise Iphoto pour le classer et le retrouver facilement. Plus de problème pour trouver de quoi bâtir un cours, on a toujours toutes ses photos et tous ses textes sur soi. 
Pour la philo, j'imagine l'intérêt que cela peut avoir pour les textes (qu'on trouve en versions intégrales sur plusieurs sites comme les Classiques des sciences sociales ), mais aussi pour les images (imagine pour nous en histoire et géographie).

J'ai d'ailleurs commencer à construire une petite appli Filemaker pour classer mes textes historiques/géographiques et les retrouver facilement, mais le temps me manque pour la finaliser...


----------



## éloïse (20 Février 2006)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Dans un premier temps, je dirais : "Google est ton ami"
> 
> J'ai trouvé ça en 0,22 secondes
> 
> Je sais pas ce que ça vaut, mais imagine tout ce que tu pourrais trouver en 15 mn !!!




Merci, j'ai compris   . En fait,ma question était mal posée: je voulais savoir si vous connaissiez et utilisiez des reproductions empruntées à un site particulier. Le site du crdp (que je consulte de temps en temps, pour ma propre académie) est en effet une mine d'informations mais il ne diffuse pas les oeuvres que je compte utiliser en classe; idem pour des sites comme abcgallery... je ne trouve pas par exemple les oeuvres de Courbet, de Dali...


----------



## éloïse (20 Février 2006)

Belisaire a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est vraiment intéressant avec une utilisation d'un orinateur quand on est enseignant ce n'est pas seulement le fait de pouvoir projeter de jolies préparations au vidéoprojecteur.
> On peut aussi se constituer assez facilement une base de textes et d'images à réutiliser.
> Pour les images si "Google est ton ami", le scanner l'est encore plus. Dès qu'un collègue me passe un doc qui me paraît réutilisable, je le scanne et utilise Iphoto pour le classer et le retrouver facilement. Plus de problème pour trouver de quoi bâtir un cours, on a toujours toutes ses photos et tous ses textes sur soi.
> Pour la philo, j'imagine l'intérêt que cela peut avoir pour les textes (qu'on trouve en versions intégrales sur plusieurs sites comme les Classiques des sciences sociales ), mais aussi pour les images (imagine pour nous en histoire et géographie).
> ...




C'est vrai que le scanner est un super outil et tu as raison, je l'utilise souvent pour les textes à étudier en classe. Mais comme il faut beaucoup de temps pour scanner, corriger, classer les textes au fur et à mesure où on les trouve, j'ai eu tendance un peu à le délaisser ces derniers temps...
C'est un peu bête, mais je n'avais pas encore pensé à utiliser le scanner (ou plutôt mon imprimante HP "tout-en-un"  ) pour les images... je vais voir ce que cela donne. Merci pour cette suggestion!


----------



## kertruc (20 Février 2006)

Je croyais que ton problème était un problème de droits.

Scanner une image ne la rend pas libre de droits...


----------



## éloïse (20 Février 2006)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que ton problème était un problème de droits.
> 
> Scanner une image ne la rend pas libre de droits...




C'est sûr :rose: . Comment puis-je savoir si les images scannées sont libres de droits ou non  ?


----------



## DrFatalis (20 Février 2006)

Si tu commence a te prendre la tête avec les droits, alors tu n'afficheras rien en cours !
Pour les oeuvres d'art, il n'y a pas trop de pb de droit vu que tu ne montre pas l'oeuvre elle même, non ? (en plus, le peintre, si peinture il y a, est souvent mort dans la misère il y a pas mal de temps...)
Ceci dit pour l'éducation, on peut légitimement se demander à quoi rime cette histoire de droits. Nombre de pays reconnaissent une "exception d'enseignement" pour les droits utilisés dans l'éducation. C'est également recommendé dans la directive européenne 2001-9 paragraphe 5 alinea 3 (à objecter à un IPR teigneux!) censé primer sur les droits particuliers locaux... (hum)
Il y a toute une discussion là dessus.

Toutefois, vu la façon dont fonctionne l'EN, restons hypocrytes: dans ta classe, tu fais tes cours et tu projette les images que tu trouve sur le net, et ne te pose pas de questions sur les droits...
Tiens, une poste: si tu cherche à "copie d'oeuvres d'art" sur google, tu auras accés à des photos de nombre d'oeuvres utilisées pour la pub de ces sites... Et comme c'est de la pub, c'est libre de droit (comme les bandes annonces de film...)

Pour les textes, il sont libres de droits 70 ans après la mort de l'auteur (donc c'est le cas de tous les classiques)


----------



## éloïse (20 Février 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> Si tu commence a te prendre la tête avec les droits, alors tu n'afficheras rien en cours !
> Pour les oeuvres d'art, il n'y a pas trop de pb de droit vu que tu ne montre pas l'oeuvre elle même, non ? (en plus, le peintre, si peinture il y a, est souvent mort dans la misère il y a pas mal de temps...)



Certes... 



			
				DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit pour l'éducation, on peut légitimement se demander à quoi rime cette histoire de droits. Nombre de pays reconnaissent une "exception d'enseignement" pour les droits utilisés dans l'éducation. C'est également recommendé dans la directive européenne 2001-9 paragraphe 5 alinea 3 (à objecter à un IPR teigneux!) censé primer sur les droits particuliers locaux...



Eh bien, tu es drôlement calé... c'est "du vécu"??  



			
				DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> Toutefois, vu la façon dont fonctionne l'EN, restons hypocrytes: dans ta classe, tu fais tes cours et tu projette les images que tu trouve sur le net, et ne te pose pas de questions sur les droits...
> Tiens, une poste: si tu cherche à "copie d'oeuvres d'art" sur google, tu auras accés à des photos de nombre d'oeuvres utilisées pour la pub de ces sites... Et comme c'est de la pub, c'est libre de droit (comme les bandes annonces de film...)
> Pour les textes, il sont libres de droits 70 ans après la mort de l'auteur (donc c'est le cas de tous les classiques)



Merci pour tes remarques pleines de bon sens... je crois effectivement qu'il est inutile de se faire quelques noeuds au cerveau supplémentaires...


----------



## éloïse (20 Février 2006)

Je viens de tester iWorks en version provisoire: présentation de quelques oeuvres d'art trouvées sur abcgallery, avec petits commentaires inclus en référence au cours,... keynote est très simple d'utilisation (un vrai bonheur pour les débutants comme moi  ) et le résultat est vraiement chouette, je trouve, compte tenu du peu de temps consacré et de mon statut de novice absolu !! j'aimerai pouvoir utiliser ce que j'ai fait et je me pose une question (encore et toujours...  ):

si mon lycée n'a pas de vidéoprojecteur approprié (ce qui est tout à fait envisageable), est-ce que je pourrais quand même utiliser mon "oeuvre" d'une autre manière? Quelqu'un a une idée??


----------



## nicogala (20 Février 2006)

Oui, il faut te débrouiller pour brancher le Mac à une télé... ou un écran 30"  

Sinon, faire gaffe avec les reproduction d'oeuvres de Delacroix  ...


----------



## éloïse (20 Février 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il faut te débrouiller pour brancher le Mac à une télé... ou un écran 30"
> 
> Sinon, faire gaffe avec les reproduction d'oeuvres de Delacroix  ...




Super, merci beaucoup pour l'info'.   un détail pourtant: pour connecter un iBook à une télévision??   euh, je suppose que la question a déjà été posée quelque part, donc je vais voir sur le forum... merci!


----------



## Belisaire (20 Février 2006)

Moins galère que de brancher ton mac à la télé (enfin, moins galère pendant le cours... pas moins galère en préparation chez toi), essaie de graver un DVD et passe le en cours avec un chapitrage qui reproduit les articulations de ta leçon...
Testé et approuvé par Bélisaire quand Madame X me pique mon vidéo projecteur !  

Pour les textes et les images, une banque de données se constitue au fur et à mesure. Au moins au début, on a plus l'impression de scanner et de classer que d'utiliser, mais mettre la main sur le bon doc au bon moment, c'est jouissif !  
Cette technique paie sur le moyen terme (2 ou 3 ans ?)


----------



## Belisaire (20 Février 2006)

Pour ce qui est des droits on a l'exception enseignante qui fonctionne à plein (au moins dans la pratique, en théorie je ne sais pas) et puis tu vois un moutard revenir chez lui et dire "faut enfermer le prof, il a fait un cours super intéressant avec des peintures vidéo projetées trop chan-mées de leur mère. Appelle les keufs m'mam !"


----------



## DrFatalis (20 Février 2006)

Pour relier un mac à la tv, même démarche que pour le videoprojecteur, sauf que tu utilise l'adaptateur "TV" qui est livre aec l'ibok et comprend deux prises style RCA et une svideo (c'est mieux la s-video).
Par contre, l'écran est bien + petit que l'image d'un videoprojecteur... donc il faut écrire + gros!

Ceci dit, il y a très souvent un videoprojecteur dans les établissemnts, il est:
- resté dans son carton, commandé par le prof X et reçu après sa mutation, personne ne sait ce qu'est ce machin (situation vécue !)
- au CDI, dans un placard dont il ne sort que pour les conseils de classe, histoire que le big boss se la pête avec 3 pauvre diapos powerpoint et campus ou profnotes...
- dans la salle de techno, sous la machine qui fait "ping!" (2500 euros), le robot charlie et ses drole de drames (3000 euros, sert 20 mn par an), juste à coté de la perceuse à commande numérique windows 3.1, obsoléte mais utilisée 4 fois en 8 ans avec un PC 286... (je suis méchant, mais les profs de technos ont une facheuse tendance à détourner dans leur salle tout matériel fonctionnant sous 220 V 60 Hz).
- dans le bureau de l'intendant, qui se demande ce qu'est ce machin
- avec les projecteurs de diapos, car la stagiaire du CDI à rempli une fiche dans l'inventaire disant que cet engin énigmatique était un "gros projecteur de diapos" (c'est du véçu, coco!)
- en 3 morceaux, car des zapprenants voulant "canaliser leur énergie" l'on fait tomber de son support...
- dans l'attente du budget pour remplacer la lampe qui coute 400 euros...

Sinon, il est possible d'en faire acheter un, les établissements peuvent avoir les moyens (voir conseil généraux et leurs "dotations" stupides à  95 %). Dernièrement, j'ai fait acheter un videoprojecteur dell (oui, je sais, je me repends...) à 900 euros...
Auparavant, j'avais acheté le mien perso, à 600 euros en solde..
Bref, ce n'est pas une dépense inutile... A voir aussi avec les collagues des disciplines budgétivores, c'est à dire techno (on va croire que je ne les aime pas...) et sciences (oui, j'avoue, on dépense des sous...)... Parce que vu que bien souvent le "budget" philo c'est 30 euros annuels pour des feutres et un authentique buste de Platon en faux-plâtre, il est temps de réclamer davantage...

Tiens, pour la directive européenne: c'est pas (encore) du cécu, mais j'essaye de faire bouger des collégues qui trouvent tous les prétextes pour ne pas modifier leur pratique (ça, ça les regarde) mais aussi pour décourager ceux qui voudraient sauter le pas...


----------



## éloïse (20 Février 2006)

Belisaire a dit:
			
		

> Moins galère que de brancher ton mac à la télé (enfin, moins galère pendant le cours... pas moins galère en préparation chez toi), essaie de graver un DVD et passe le en cours avec un chapitrage qui reproduit les articulations de ta leçon...
> Testé et approuvé par Bélisaire quand Madame X me pique mon vidéo projecteur !



J'y avais secrètement pensé...  mais la manip' est-elle facile? Et puis, pour le moment, j'ai cinq ou six oeuvres qui se battent en duel, alors ça fait peut-être un peu léger pour "en faire un DVD"!!




			
				Belisaire a dit:
			
		

> Pour les textes et les images, une banque de données se constitue au fur et à mesure. Au moins au début, on a plus l'impression de scanner et de classer que d'utiliser, mais mettre la main sur le bon doc au bon moment, c'est jouissif !
> Cette technique paie sur le moyen terme (2 ou 3 ans ?)



J'ai effectivement eu cette période un peu frénétique où je scanne et classe tout ce qui me tombe sous la main; mais comme je suis un peu ... bordélique ('y a pas d'autres termes qui convient dans ce cas), je me retrouve avec une foule de documents (sans savoir trop où ils se trouvent...  ). Donc, il faut que je reclasse tout et pour le moment je me suis concentrée plutôt sur la récupération de mes fichiers Word (mon PC est DCD il y a deux mois, ce qui a motivé mon passage vers le côté "clair" de la force...).  Mais tu as raison, il faut faire cet effort de classement: au final, je pense que ce sera un gain de temps et de confort...


----------



## éloïse (20 Février 2006)

Belisaire a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est des droits on a l'exception enseignante qui fonctionne à plein (au moins dans la pratique, en théorie je ne sais pas) et puis tu vois un moutard revenir chez lui et dire "faut enfermer le prof, il a fait un cours super intéressant avec des peintures vidéo projetées trop chan-mées de leur mère. Appelle les keufs m'mam !"



  (On dirait les miens... d'élèves!!)


----------



## éloïse (20 Février 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> Pour relier un mac à la tv, même démarche que pour le videoprojecteur, sauf que tu utilise l'adaptateur "TV" qui est livre aec l'ibok et comprend deux prises style RCA et une svideo (c'est mieux la s-video).
> Par contre, l'écran est bien + petit que l'image d'un videoprojecteur... donc il faut écrire + gros!



Cool, merci beaucoup...   c'est sympa de préciser pour la taille de l'écran: je n'y aurai pas pensé seule...  



			
				DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, il y a très souvent un videoprojecteur dans les établissemnts, il est:
> - resté dans son carton, commandé par le prof X et reçu après sa mutation, personne ne sait ce qu'est ce machin (situation vécue !)
> - au CDI, dans un placard dont il ne sort que pour les conseils de classe, histoire que le big boss se la pête avec 3 pauvre diapos powerpoint et campus ou profnotes...
> - dans la salle de techno, sous la machine qui fait "ping!" (2500 euros), le robot charlie et ses drole de drames (3000 euros, sert 20 mn par an), juste à coté de la perceuse à commande numérique windows 3.1, obsoléte mais utilisée 4 fois en 8 ans avec un PC 286... (je suis méchant, mais les profs de technos ont une facheuse tendance à détourner dans leur salle tout matériel fonctionnant sous 220 V 60 Hz).
> ...



Compris, je m'en vais partir (à la rentrée) à la "quête du vidéoprojecteur perdu"... vu la taille du bahut, j'ai de quoi m'occuper!!



			
				DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, il est possible d'en faire acheter un, les établissements peuvent avoir les moyens (voir conseil généraux et leurs "dotations" stupides à  95 %). Dernièrement, j'ai fait acheter un videoprojecteur dell (oui, je sais, je me repends...) à 900 euros...
> Auparavant, j'avais acheté le mien perso, à 600 euros en solde..
> Bref, ce n'est pas une dépense inutile... A voir aussi avec les collagues des disciplines budgétivores, c'est à dire techno (on va croire que je ne les aime pas...) et sciences (oui, j'avoue, on dépense des sous...)... Parce que vu que bien souvent le "budget" philo c'est 30 euros annuels pour des feutres et un authentique buste de Platon en faux-plâtre, il est temps de réclamer davantage...



C'est celui d'Aristote qui trône dans le labo des lettres-philo!!! Ouaich, si je dois compter sur la solidarité des collègues des autres disciplines, cela peut p'têt' le faire... dans trois ou quatre ans (et là, je risque me retrouver dans la situation que tu as décrite plus haut (mutation donc pas de proft personnel))...:mouais: 



			
				DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, pour la directive européenne: c'est pas (encore) du cécu, mais j'essaye de faire bouger des collégues qui trouvent tous les prétextes pour ne pas modifier leur pratique (ça, ça les regarde) mais aussi pour décourager ceux qui voudraient sauter le pas...



J'en connais également...


----------



## nicogala (20 Février 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> Pour relier un mac à la tv, même démarche que pour le videoprojecteur, sauf que tu utilise l'adaptateur "TV" qui est livre aec l'ibok et comprend deux prises style RCA et une svideo (c'est mieux la s-video).


Hélas... c'est là qu'est l'os ! 
Le-dit adaptateur n'est pas livré avec l'iBook...


----------



## éloïse (20 Février 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Hélas... c'est là qu'est l'os !
> Le-dit adaptateur n'est pas livré avec l'iBook...



Et tu sais où je pourrais me le procurer, à moindres frais?


----------



## Lamar (20 Février 2006)

C'est bien ce qui me semblait !


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Février 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> J'y avais secrètement pensé...  mais la manip' est-elle facile? Et puis, pour le moment, j'ai cinq ou six oeuvres qui se battent en duel, alors ça fait peut-être un peu léger pour "en faire un DVD"!!


Google image est ton ami 



			
				éloïse a dit:
			
		

> J'ai effectivement eu cette période un peu frénétique où je scanne et classe tout ce qui me tombe sous la main; mais comme je suis un peu ... bordélique ('y a pas d'autres termes qui convient dans ce cas), je me retrouve avec une foule de documents (sans savoir trop où ils se trouvent...  ).


Spotlight va être ton ami


----------



## éloïse (21 Février 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> Super, merci beaucoup pour l'info'.   un détail pourtant: pour connecter un iBook à une télévision??   euh, je suppose que la question a déjà été posée quelque part, donc je vais voir sur le forum... merci!




Bon, c'est pas terrible de "s'auto-citer" mais ce sera peut-être un peu plus clair comme ça!  ('scusez la déformation professionnelle: j'ai développé un côté légèrement obsessionnel avec la clarté... :modo: )

J'ai trouvé sur l'apple store le câble nécessaire mais voilà les informations qui l'accompagnent:

"Le câble AV dApple a été spécialement conçu pour permettre aux utilisateurs de connecter leur iBook à un grand écran de télévision à laide du port AV.

Remarque : ce câble nest pas compatible avec le nouvel iBook équipé dun port combiné VGA/S-Vidéo/Composite ."  

Le nouvel iBook, c'est le mien, puisque j'en ai fait l'acquisition il y a trois semaines... Donc le câble sus-nommé ne convient plus... Où est-ce que je peux trouver un câble compatible avec ce "port combiné  VGA/S-vidéo/Composite"? Merci!!


----------



## DrFatalis (21 Février 2006)

Emporté par ma fougue, j'vais oublié que j'avais du commander cet adaptateur...
C'est étonnant, mais sur le site apple de présentation de l'ibook G4, il font la pub de cet adaptateur... pour dire ensuite qu'il n'est pas compatible ? C'est étonnant, et peut être un coup de fil à l'applestore ne serait pas de trop pour éclaicir ce mystère...


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Février 2006)

:modo: vu sur l'apple store :modo:

Adaptateur vidéo Apple

Utilisez un câble adaptateur vidéo pour connecter le port de sortie vidéo mini-VGA de votre iBook, PowerBook G4 (12 pouces), eMac (avec AirPort Extreme), ou iMac 1GHz (17 pouces) à tout périphérique équipé d'une sortie S-vidéo ou vidéo composite.

Prix: Eur 19,00
Expédié sous:
4 jours






L'adaptateur vidéo pour iBook, PowerBook G4 (12 pouces), eMac (avec AirPort Extreme), ou iMac 17 pouces (1 GHz) a été spécialement conçu pour permettre aux utilisateurs de se connecter aux périphériques équipés d'une sortie S-vidéo ou composite. Le câble adaptateur vidéo se branche sur le port vidéo mini-VGA intégré à l'arrière des ordinateurs cités plus haut. Le port vidéo prend en charge les sorties VGA, S-Vidéo et vidéo composite. Utilisez l'adaptateur vidéo d'Apple uniquement pour les sorties S-Vidéo ou vidéo composite (connectez-le au câble S-Vidéo ou RCA (composite) de votre téléviseur, magnétoscope ou rétroprojecteur). Utilisez un adaptateur VGA distinct pour la sortie VGA.

Important : 
nécessite un iBook sans bouton de réinitialisation externe, un PowerBook G4 12 pouces (867MHz), un eMac (avec AirPort Extreme), ou un iMac 17 pouces (1GHz) avec port mini-VGA.


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Février 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas toujours vrai !



Si vous voyez la panique en SdP depuis l'installation d'un nouveau photocopieur ...  
J'ai l'impression d'être en SEGPA :love: 
PS : Ne le dites pas mais c'est moi qui l'ai mise en Japonais :rateau: 
PPS : moi ils veulent pas voir le MAC sur le réseau ... :hein:


----------



## DrFatalis (21 Février 2006)

Moi non plus, "ils" ont une grosse peur de voir mon ibook sur le rezo si beau...
Alors je me suis branché moi même...
Et mon brave ibook, tout seul, y voit tous les postes du rezo !
y voit même les imprimantes !

par contre, y voit pas les protections windows qui sont censées empêcher les quidams dans mon style de mettre un souk pas possible en se faisant passer pour l'admin...

Je vais me marrer à la rentrée...


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Février 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus, "ils" ont une grosse peur de voir mon ibook sur le rezo si beau...
> Alors je me suis branché moi même...
> Et mon brave ibook, tout seul, y voit tous les postes du rezo !
> y voit même les imprimantes !
> ...



J'ai bien essayé de me connecter mais il demandait un Log + PW ...
Et quand _"l'animateur TICE"_ a vu ça il a piqué une crise. Wahooo il y avait un message sur son serveur ..; il a eu :affraid: 
:love: :love: :love: 

Mais ils sont cool ... ils m'ont dit que je pouvais venir prendre un PC portable quand je voulais    
En conclusion : je squatte le retropro :rateau:


----------



## nicogala (21 Février 2006)

Bah t'empruntes un pc le temps de piquer le log+pw et c'est bon, tu lui piques son ip et pis c'est tout ! (comment je faisais moi à l'iut qd les "abrutis" voulaient pas que je me connectes avec l'iBook (préféraient me faire utiliser '98 sur des PII sans antivirus les glands...  ... ça prend 2s à piquer des paramètres (et 45mn à chercher dans les menus du bouzin :rateau: )


----------



## kertruc (22 Février 2006)

Moi je suis en vacances chez un pote et je surfe tranquille sur le réseau WIFI de l'école du quartier 
Heureusement que je suis un professeur des écoles responsable et pas un jeune sauvageons, parce que j'ai accès à tout le réseau !
Sympa les poèmes de la petite Noémie...
En partant je vais partir voir les collègues pour leur dire...
En attendant j'en profite toute la semaine...
Des fois, j'vous jure...


----------



## DrFatalis (22 Février 2006)

Il paraitrait qu'un homme qui a vu l'homme qui a vu l'ours aurait dit à quelqu'un que, dans chaque académie, les "zéquipes mobiles" qui assurent (haha!) la maintenance des réseaux ne peuvent mémoriser les mots de passe de centaines de colléges...
Alors il se murmure qu'il n'existerait une rumeur faisant état d'un bruit de couloir selon lequel on pourrait supposer qu' éventuellement un seul log et PW par académie permet de devenir admin, mais chut, c'est un secret


----------



## éloïse (22 Février 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> :modo: vu sur l'apple store :modo:
> 
> Adaptateur vidéo Apple
> 
> ...




Merci beaucoup...   Heu, vous allez p'têt dire que j'abuse mais c'est quoi "un iBook sans bouton de réinitialisation externe"??


----------



## DrFatalis (22 Février 2006)

C'est un ibook qui ne poséde pas un petit bouton de "remise à 0" ou réinitialisation, à l'extérieur de sa carcasse (il y a parfois un interrupteur directement sur les circuits internes, pour faire cela lors des réparations)

Regarde si ton ibook posséde un tel bouton (sur lui ou sur le petit livret de présentation qu'on a du te livrer avec...)

Si tu as un doute: coup de fil pour commander à l'applestore, et tu te fais confirmer la compatibilité avec ton ibook... (a priori pas de pb...)

Si vraiment tu as peur: j'ai mon adaptateur TV que je n'utilise pas avec mon ibook, contacte moi par MP ou mail et je peut te l'envoyer pour essai (tu me le renvoi ensuite... pas pressé)


----------



## éloïse (22 Février 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> C'est un ibook qui ne poséde pas un petit bouton de "remise à 0" ou réinitialisation, à l'extérieur de sa carcasse (il y a parfois un interrupteur directement sur les circuits internes, pour faire cela lors des réparations)
> 
> Regarde si ton ibook posséde un tel bouton (sur lui ou sur le petit livret de présentation qu'on a du te livrer avec...)
> 
> ...



Merci, c'est gentil,  ! La débutante que je suis te remercie vivement de ta sollicitude... c'est rassurant de se sentir soutenue!

Et il est censé ressembler à quoi ce fameux bouton? Il se situerait où?? Il a p'tit nom marqué dessus qui permettrait de l'identifier à coup sûr ???


----------



## éloïse (22 Février 2006)

Histoire de comparer (pour ceux qui en ont un aussi!) mon iBook aux vôtres (au cas où vous l'auriez, ce  bouton de réinitialisation externe):


Voilà, voilà, présentation de la bébête commandée sur l'apple store le 2O janvier (approximativement) et reçue 10 jours plus tard...  


"Informations matériel :

  Nom de l&#8217;ordinateur :	iBook G4
  Modèle d&#8217;ordinateur :	PowerBook6,7
  Type de processeur :	PowerPC G4 (1.5)
  Nombre de processeurs :	1
  Vitesse du processeur :	1.42 GHz
  Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur) :	512 Ko
  Mémoire :	1 Go
  Vitesse du bus :	142 MHz
  Version de la ROM de démarrage :	4.9.3f0
  Capteur de mouvement brusque :
  État :	Activé
  Version :	1.0"

Bon, c'est un 14"; donc il a aussi le lecteur-graveur CD/DVD... voilà, voilà...


Bon je vous laisse admirer... à moins que vous ne soyez blasés par vos PowerBook (voire vos MacBook Pro, pour celles et ceux qui les ont reçus...  )?? Des commentaires?


----------



## nicogala (22 Février 2006)

Non, mais arrêtez de la faire tourner en bourrique   , c'est les vieux iBooks G3 qui avaient ça, les G4 n'en ont pas... , à moins, à moins que les tout-derniers 1,42Ghz en aient attrapés un comme par maladie magie... ?


----------



## jugnin (22 Février 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> Des commentaires?



Je te l'échange contre mon "vieux" iBook 933, si tu veux. J'ai un super disque dur de 80 Go, installé par mes soins. Et en prime je te laisse toutes mes photos aussi (que des autoportraits, je suis un égocentrique accompli).


----------



## éloïse (22 Février 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais arrêtez de la faire tourner en bourrique   , c'est les vieux iBooks G3 qui avaient ça, les G4 n'en ont pas... , à moins, à moins que les tout-derniers 1,42Ghz en aient attrapés un comme par maladie magie... ?



Et moi qui croyais que le bizutage était interdit!!! :rose:  c'est pas sympa d'abuser de la crédulité des novices (moi qui comptais, pour faciliter mon switch, sur la solidarité des MacUsers... et des collègues de l'Education Nationale!!!  )...

A moins que... les MacUsers censés être confirmés n'étaient peut-être pas au courant de ces changements entre générations de iBooks ??!!!  

"Dans le doute abstiens-toi..." disait Descartes... donc je ne juge pas!  

enfin, merci nicogala, d'avoir répondu à ma question!! Je m'en vais (et dignement) commander l'Adaptateur suggéré par Etudiant69 de ce pas...


----------



## éloïse (22 Février 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Je te l'échange contre mon "vieux" iBook 933, si tu veux. J'ai un super disque dur de 80 Go, installé par mes soins.



Ben voyons...  




			
				jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Et en prime je te laisse toutes mes photos aussi (que des autoportraits, je suis un égocentrique accompli).



Super, moi qui n'avais pas encore trouvé les auto-portraits que j'voulais pour mon cours sur "l'art"... Dis-moi, ils sont "libres de droits" ou je dois te verser un p'tit quelque chose?!!


----------



## nicogala (22 Février 2006)

Vérifies qd même auprès de l'AppleStore, j'ai bien dit que je ne garantissais pas à 100% la réponse pour les derniers à 1,42Ghz... (j'ai eu le précédant à 1,33  ) même si j'en suis sûr à 99%


----------



## éloïse (22 Février 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Vérifies qd même auprès de l'AppleStore, j'ai bien dit que je ne garantissais pas à 100% la réponse pour les derniers à 1,42Ghz... (j'ai eu le précédant à 1,33  ) même si j'en suis sûr à 99%



ça marche!


----------



## éloïse (22 Février 2006)

Suite à un petit tour sur l'AppleStore, je pense avoir le fin mot de l'histoire (et confirmation des intuitions de Nicogala et d'Etudiant69):

Vu sur l'AppleStore, "support matériel" du iBook 14" (actuel), caractéristiques techniques:

"Sortie VGA, S-Vidéo et vidéo composite:	Sortie vidéo VGA pour la recopie sur un moniteur externe ou un projecteur (requiert un adaptateur vidéo VGA Apple inclus) et sortie S-vidéo et vidéo composite sur un téléviseur ou un magnétoscope (requiert un adaptateur vidéo Apple vendu séparément)."


On continue sur le même thème, même page, plus bas:

"Adaptateurs et câbles:Adaptateur vidéo Apple M9109G/A"...


Voilà, voilà...   Seule déception: les frais de port (un peu élevés..., mais là, vous ne pouvez _a priori_ rien pour moi!!  ).


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Février 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, voilà...   Seule déception: les frais de port (un peu élevés..., mais là, vous ne pouvez _a priori_ rien pour moi!!  ).



Pas le courage de tout reprendre le fil, je ne connais pas ta config' mais si tu n'as pas iLife 06 ... passe par le site de l'OFUP, rajoute le à ta commande.... tu en as pour 37 euros, port gratos. Donc si tu déduis les frais de port en commandant ton adaptateur seul ça te fait le suite iLife à moins de 30 euros


----------



## éloïse (22 Février 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Pas le courage de tout reprendre le fil, je ne connais pas ta config'



Ma config' est annoncée juste un peu plus haut...



			
				chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ... mais si tu n'as pas iLife 06 ... passe par le site de l'OFUP, rajoute le à ta commande.... tu en as pour 37 euros, port gratos. Donc si tu déduis les frais de port en commandant ton adaptateur seul ça te fait le suite iLife à moins de 30 euros




Et voilà, c'est reparti pour une nouvelle question  : AVIS A CEUX QUI ONT ILIFE 06: j'ai iLife05... quelles sont les différences avec iLife 06? Ce logiciel est-il vraiment plus intéressant ? si oui, pourquoi??

P.S. Heu, c'est normal, cette impression que j'ai de mobiliser le topic??!!


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Février 2006)

Un peu de lecture ...
Et tout ça pour 30 euros*  






_* post-it : acheter actions Apple  _​


----------



## DrFatalis (22 Février 2006)

Avec ton adaptateur, pense à utiliser un long cable Svideo (se trouve dans n'importe quel Leclerc ou carrouf) au lieu d'un RCA !


----------



## nicogala (22 Février 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> Ma config' est annoncée juste un peu plus haut...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Euh... non, pas plus intéressant à part si tu fais bcp de montage vidéo alambiqué et des sites web "grand-public" pour tata-tonton...


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Février 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Euh... non, pas plus intéressant à part si tu fais bcp de montage vidéo alambiqué et des sites web "grand-public" pour tata-tonton...



Forcément quand on lit ça on hésite a mettre l'adresse de son blog tout nouveau "tout beau (?? sic)" ... surtout que tata et tonton hé ben y zon pas le net 
Pour iPhoto aussi c'est pas mal.


----------



## éloïse (22 Février 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Euh... non, pas plus intéressant à part si tu fais bcp de montage vidéo alambiqué et des sites web "grand-public" pour tata-tonton...



Bon, c'est peut-être pas plus mal parce que j'ai (encore!   ) un problème, cette fois à propos d'iLife06...  

je me suis rendue compte que le modèle de iBook que j'ai me permets d'être une "cliente éligible pour la mise à jour de iLife 06" (pour un prix inférieur à 15... qui dit mieux?!!  ).
"Super, me direz-vous, où est le problème?"; et là je vous réponds "Ben, j'arrive pas à "faire ma demande d'éligibilité" selon la formule consacrée auprès de l'AppleStore..."

Pour ne pas encombrer (davantage) ce topic, j'ai formulé mon problème spécifique à "iLife06" dans le topic du même nom... pour ceux que "mon cas" intéresse hosto...:

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3672508#post3672508   :rose:


----------



## NightWalker (22 Février 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, c'est reparti pour une nouvelle question  : AVIS A CEUX QUI ONT ILIFE 06: j'ai iLife05... quelles sont les différences avec iLife 06? Ce logiciel est-il vraiment plus intéressant ? si oui, pourquoi??
> 
> P.S. Heu, c'est normal, cette impression que j'ai de mobiliser le topic??!!


Le mieux c'est encore de regarder le keynote de Steve Jobs vers la minute 18.


----------



## Lamar (22 Février 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Pas le courage de tout reprendre le fil, je ne connais pas ta config'



Elle est juste deux messages au dessus fainéant de prof 
(Salut Chandler  )


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Février 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Elle est juste deux messages au dessus fainéant de prof
> (Salut Chandler  )



Et en plus je suis en VACANCES  
Et pis faut pas me chercher sinon je fais grève :love: 
A part ça tu es toujours avec ta femme :rateau: 
Plus sérieusement j'avais aussi une connexion qui se coupait toutes les 2 minutes, ce qui n'est pas l'idée.


----------



## Lamar (22 Février 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus je suis en VACANCES
> Et pis faut pas me chercher sinon je fais grève :love:
> A part ça tu es toujours avec ta femme :rateau:
> Plus sérieusement j'avais aussi une connexion qui se coupait toutes les 2 minutes, ce qui n'est pas l'idée.



Moi aussi je suis en vacances (encore !).
Ma femme va très bien, elle ne t'embrasse pas, mais je le fais pour elle  

Les messages précédents m'intéressent, ceux où vous parliez de s'introduire sur le réseau du collège. Dans mon collège j'ai accès à l'internet grâce à un collègue de techno plus intelligent que les autres qui a installé deux routeur wifi sans attendre les autorisations officielles (il n'est pas sûr d'être encore là l'année prochaine  ). Mais j'aimerais aussi aller sur le réseau du collège, notamment accéder au dossier public ou à mon dossier perso (je n'ai pas l'intention de planter le réseau ou de mettre le photocopieur en japonais (ceci dit je garde l'idée en réserve, ça peut servir)) : c'est difficile à faire ? Je ne vous demande pas de mettre sur les forums la marche à suivre, mais juste me dire si c'est possible ou pas. D'ailleurs je pense qu'en demandant l'autorisation gentiment au collègue de techno il me donnerait les pw et login, mais voilà, j'ai pas envie de demander. Merci.

Nicolas

P.S. je suis moi aussi un enseignant responsable, bien que PE spécialisé, ce qui abime un peu, et je n'ai pas l'intention de faire de bétises sur le réseau déjà bien mal en point de mon établissement.


----------



## éloïse (22 Février 2006)

Histoire d'occuper les profs en vacances (qui, c'est bien connu, "ne savent pas quoi faire de leur temps libre tellement qu'ils en ont"  ), voici quelque chose qui m'a personnellement étonnée :

http://www.macnn.com/articles/06/02/03/apples.european.education/

Z'avez vu les résultats de la Suisse? pour la France, c'est pas mal non plus... mais c'est bizarre, ça ne correspond pas à ce que je peux en connaître par mon expérience (certes réduite, mais quand même) des lycées français...


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Février 2006)

Le marché de l'éducation c'est pas le marché de l'Education Nationale !!!!


----------



## Lamar (22 Février 2006)

Effectivement, c'est très étonnant et ne semble pas correspondre à ce que nous voyons quotidiennement dans nos établissements. Peut-être parce que cette étude parle de marques, alors que les établissements scolaires achètent plutôt des pc assemblés (c'est le cas dans mon collège). Cela explique peut-être cet avantage d'Apple par rapport à Dell ou HP. Mais ça reste étonnant. Merci Eloïse de cette saine lecture.

Nicolas


----------



## éloïse (22 Février 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Le marché de l'éducation c'est pas le marché de l'Education Nationale !!!!




C'est sûr... mais il ne s'agit pas que des achats faits par le lycée...

quand j'en ai discuté dernièrement avec les collègues, j'ai pu constater que la plupart ont un ordinateur à la maison (que ce soit pour travailler ou non) mais je n'en connais qu'un (un prof d'Arts Appliqués) qui ait un Mac... Pourtant, c'est pas faute de faire de la pub pour Apple!!


----------



## DrFatalis (23 Février 2006)

Pour se brancher sur un rezo collége ou lycée, normalement ton PW et log habituel (celui des PC windos) suffit, mais il te faut lire quelques docs cachés dans les aides (en pdf je crois) de ta machine  ou sur le site apple, en faisant une recherche sur "connexion à un reseau windows".
(mais comme rien n'est simple dans l'EN, dans mon cas je devrais chercher "connexion à un réseau hétérogène windows 98 à XP avec serveur sous linux" - et allez donc!):rateau:


----------



## Kilian2 (23 Février 2006)

Pour ma part je crois pouvoir faire quelquechose si Apple sort de nouveaux ibook intel (pardon MacBook) rapidement et pas cher ... reste à convaincre les collègues de ma mère car pour certain le pentium 4 est le seul processeur sur terre  
Peut tu m'en dire plus sur la connexion reseau ?


----------



## Belisaire (24 Février 2006)

Le mieux pour décider les collègues (ce que j'ai fait avec une collègue de lettres classiques) c'est de montrer ce que l'on fait soi-même avec son mac et surtout, dans quelles conditions...

1. Exposé : Ca, c'est le nec plus ultra pour les profs (ou pour lees gens qui passent leur temps à écrire, produire des documents). On rédige un truc avec un modèle et des informations compléentaires dans un troisième fichier également ouvert. Hop, un coup de souris dans un coin et les trois documents sont réduits, on peut passer de l'un à l'autre. Rien que ça, le prof un peu geek et son énôrme PC est dégouté...

2. Spotlight : Vous cherchez le bac blanc d'il y a deux ans ? celui avec le sujet sur la guerre froide avec la carte de l'Europe du rideau de fer; Toc, pomme-espace, rideau+bac blanc et on retrouve le fichier qui s'était perdu dans un dossier sur la cueillette des mûres sauvages.

3. La classe de STG n'arrive pas à comprendre les bases de la carto ? On montre l'exercice interactif avec les croquis qui se font tous seuls... ou presque.

4. Faire un pdf ? Laissez le geek de service expliquer qu'il faut aller télécharger un machin super-mortel et gratuit sur www.informatiquecompliquéepourpolytechniciens.fr... Quand le collègue débutant ouvre des yeux ronds comme des soucoupes, montrez lui la fonction pdf directement implémentée dans le service d'impression de mac OS X (avec une page web par exemple : les profs aiment bien garder des tonnes d'articles de journaux pour faire leurs cours).

5. Le débutant a peur de l'informatique parce qu'il n'est pas sûr de savoir s'en servir ? Montrer lui que les bourdes ont moins de conséquences sur un mac : prenez word (le programme). Foutez le sur le bureau au lieu de sa place habituelle dans applications et lancez le logiciel... Ca marche quand même. N'essayez pas avec l'ordinateur de votre sympathque collègue fana d'informatique parce que sinon vous lui bousillez son Office...

... On peut en inventer plein d'autres mais pour le débutant/prof pas forcément fana, ça c'est déjà énorme !


----------



## éloïse (24 Février 2006)

Belisaire a dit:
			
		

> Le mieux pour décider les collègues (ce que j'ai fait avec une collègue de lettres classiques) c'est de montrer ce que l'on fait soi-même avec son mac et surtout, dans quelles conditions...
> 
> 1. Exposé : Ca, c'est le nec plus ultra pour les profs (ou pour lees gens qui passent leur temps à écrire, produire des documents). On rédige un truc avec un modèle et des informations compléentaires dans un troisième fichier également ouvert. Hop, un coup de souris dans un coin et les trois documents sont réduits, on peut passer de l'un à l'autre. Rien que ça, le prof un peu geek et son énôrme PC est dégouté...
> 
> ...



Je me reconnais tout à fait dans ce que tu viens de dire... c'est ce qui a marché en tout cas pour moi et mon switch  ! Merci, Belisaire, pour les infos 1. et 2. (très pratiques) que je ne connaissais pas!!  
ça m'inquiète quand même un peu: je corresponds pile poile au prototype du "prof débutant en informatique" que tu décris (avec un brin d'ironie?)...
Mais bon, au moins, j'ai les bons réflexes: je sais où et à qui m'adresser pour m'améliorer (l'espoir est donc permis pour mes progrès éventuels à venir...)


----------



## Mickjagger (24 Février 2006)

Je crois qu'il se moquait surtout du prof geek qui est le seul à distiller au compte-goutte son immense savoir sur les arcanes du monde windows dans un grand élan de générosité...  Mais si tout le monde passait sur Mac bien sûr il y'aurait toujours des tonnes de questions, des explications nécessaires, mais il y'aurait moyen d'aller plus loin dans l'utilisation de l'ordi par les débutants, rien qu'avec iLife.

Belisaire: C'est bien vu comme démo pro-switch, on peut rajouter une petite démo plug and play avec un appareil photo et une caméra dv, et là c'est le grand show!


----------



## Belisaire (24 Février 2006)

Il est certain que la dernière personne à écouter quand on cherche à acheter un ordinateur est le copain/cousin/voisin/ami du copain fana d'informatique qui a deux tours sous Linux chez lui. Plus la pratique est évoluée, moins la compréhension du "naïf" est bonne.  

Tu sais Eloïse, je crois que tu es bien tombée en venant sur Macgé, c'est une communauté très sympa avec les nanards comme nous autres.  

Allez, je vais me recoller à ma présentation de lundi sur Keynote (une analyse de l'Ecole d'Athènes pour un cours de seconde sur la Renaissance). Enjoy !


----------



## Belisaire (24 Février 2006)

(suppression message en double)

Quand je disais qu'on est pas doué !


----------



## éloïse (24 Février 2006)

Belisaire a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais Eloïse, je crois que tu es bien tombée en venant sur Macgé, c'est une communauté très sympa avec les nanards comme nous autres.



c'est vrai!! c'est pour ça que je viens vous lire même quand je n'ai pas de question précise à poser.  



			
				Belisaire a dit:
			
		

> Allez, je vais me recoller à ma présentation de lundi sur Keynote (une analyse de l'Ecole d'Athènes pour un cours de seconde sur la Renaissance). Enjoy !



Bon courage à toi et bonne soirée aux autres.


----------



## captainamo (26 Février 2006)

bonjour à tous. Je suis professeur stagiaire en SVT au collège du Rouret. je n'ai pas eu le courage de lire tout le post mais le peu que j'en ai lu m'a bien plu. 
Je suis sur mac depuis un peu plus de deux ans et mes cours sont fait sur keynote. Avant hier j'ai fait mon site avec iWeb (un régal). Si ca vous interesse je vous donne l'adresse: web.mac.com/kal.el/iWeb/SVT. 
A partir de keynote je fais un export du cours en vidéo et hop dans le podcast lecon et certains élèves adorent réviser leurs cours sur leur tout nouvel ipod vidéo. lol

Sinon concernant le mac dans l'établissement j'ai eu une discussion avec le proviseur adjoint et il aimerai organisé une journée de présentation mac principalement aux profs puis aux élèves car je lui ai montré le mac et il est tombé sous le charme même s'il en avait déjà vu puisque le proviseur de l'ancien lycée où il était avait un mac mini. Mais lui, personnellement, n'avait plus touché à un mac depuis presque 15 ans. 

Sinon si vous avez des questions n'hésitez pas. Et concernant un switch j'ai fait switcher une collègue stagiaire pour un power book 12 pouces. Et concernant le mac dans l'éducation je pense qu'il va de plus en plus prendre de place. Déjà dans notre groupe de MI ou on est une vingtaine on est trois utilisateurs de mac. Ca a l'air peu mais je constate que depuis 1 ans il y a un véritable attrait sur la plateforme apple dès lors qu'on la montre aux néophytes.


----------



## NightWalker (26 Février 2006)

[MODE L'INCRUSTE PASKE JSUI PAS PROF = ON  ]

j'aime bien ce fil... d'un coté on peut voir que les pommes font naître la curiosité et intiriguent... d'un autre coté, je vois que les responsables informatiques sont toujours aussi hermetiques de voir arriver les machines pommées luminescentes sur leur réseaux. J'ai beaucoup de mal à comprendre de quoi ils ont peur ? D'ailleurs si vous arrivez à obtenir des confidences le concernant...  

Bonne continuation...

[MODE L'INCRUSTE PASKE JSUI PAS PROF = OFF  ]


----------



## Kilian2 (26 Février 2006)

Super le site de SVT tu va m'aider grandement   

Je rencontre un collègue de ma mère co-responsable de l'informatique demain pour leur faire acheter un mini ou un ibook ... ce n'est pas un geek mais j'ai l'impression qu'il est frustré devant mon mac et bien sur il me lance le coup du rectorat de l'évolutivité (tu parle dans un collège) et de la maintenance :hein: Il est très borné et pense que le mac c'est "snob" et cher :hein: 
Bref avez vous des arguments car ma mère n'en peut plus des PCs et rêve de mac, de quoi le rendre "ridicule", des exemples ?
Pour le situer c'est un acheteur de PC de supermarché et qui se gargarise de sa tour moche et de son P4 à 20000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 Ghz et qui ne connaît que la fréquence, la tour à 599,99999999999 &#8364;  et le P4    bon je crois que je m'emporte    

Merci


----------



## NightWalker (26 Février 2006)

Propose lui un duel 

Sinon, question classique, quelles seront les utilisations principales de ta mère et son budget ?  portable surement ?

En fait, si elle veut un mac il ne faut pas hésiter d'autant plus que tu seras là pour l'aider à démarrer avec... tant pis pour son collègue...


----------



## Tarul (26 Février 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> [MODE L'INCRUSTE PASKE JSUI PAS PROF = ON  ]
> 
> j'aime bien ce fil... d'un coté on peut voir que les pommes font naître la curiosité et intiriguent... d'un autre coté, je vois que les responsables informatiques sont toujours aussi hermetiques de voir arriver les machines pommées luminescentes sur leur réseaux. J'ai beaucoup de mal à comprendre de quoi ils ont peur ? D'ailleurs si vous arrivez à obtenir des confidences le concernant...
> 
> ...


 
Tous ne sont pas aussi hermetique. Moi par exemple je suis... Ah monce non ca marche pas, je ne suis pas reponsable réseau et j'ai pas encore de mac .

sinon depuis l'avenement de mac OS X y a aucune raison d'avoir peur (de mon point de vue) d'y mettre un mac sur un réseau pc. Car mac os X possède samba(au passage on peut le mettre a jour facilement?) et donc il est a meme depouvoir rejoindre les groupes de travails et domaines Windows. 

*Tarul qui a eut ses cours Samba sous Fedora core 4 avec des win 2000/XP en test ^^*


----------



## captainamo (26 Février 2006)

Je suis content que le site te plaise. Sinon notre responsable informatique est super sympa et n'est pas borné. Meme s'il ne connait pas mac os X, il aime bcp le monde du libre mais il m'a dit que la plupart des profs ne savent pas utiliser un ordi et lorsqu'ils l'utilisent c pour certains logiciels (évidemment qui ne sont pas sur mac lol). De plus la gestion des notes se fait sur prof note. Alors bien sur il y a la solution virtual pc mais je pense que lorsque le mac fera du dual boot nativement on pourra vraiment avoir un grand switch à l'éducation nationale. Ainsi il n'y aura pas à tout changer, ils pourrront utiliser les logiciels pc mais ils pourront aussi utiliser pour les taches les plus courantes (création de cours avec keynote, mise en page et traitement de texte avec page, réalisation multimédia avec imovie, etc..) le mac principalement, le pc n'étant utiliser que pour prof note ou certains logiciels spécifiques. 

Sinon pour convaincre quelqu'un de prendre un mac: tu lui montre mac os X et les iapps et généralement ca suffit largement. Pour les récalcitrant un petit coup d'office pour le rassurer et c'est bon. lol. Et lorsqu'il te dit, oui mais en ce moment j'ai pas 1000 euros à mettre dans un ordi, tu lui di. Mais qu'est ce que tu racontes, c'est 500 euros un mac et si petit que tu peux le transporter dans ton sac du moment que tu trouves un écran et un clavier usb lol. Certainements on va bientot acheter quelques mac mini, mais j'attends mardi pour en parler à la direction sur ce qui est le mieux à faire (acheter les dernier mac mini G4) ou prendre les mac mini intel s'ils sont présentés mardi


----------



## Tarul (26 Février 2006)

Cette situation de l'education nationnal entierement (quasiment )dépendantes des produits de Microsoft. Ca toujours était le cas il me semble.
Assez régulierement on me dit : " ouah tu tapes vite sur ton ordi". Il faut dire que mes études m'aident .Mais à l'origine j'ai appris a taper sur un mac! c'était y a 10ans(déjà!), lorsque j'étais en 6iéme et depuis j'ai gardé les habitudes que j'ai prises à cette époque. Dans mon collège, on avais des mac(en classe de techno) et des pc au CDI. Au niveau informatique il serait bien que de nouveau aujourd'hui on est un éventail de ce qui existe(tant logiciel libre que propriétaire).

Je crois quand même que les responsables informatique qui ne sont pas bornés sont plutot rare. Mais ce n'est que mon avis.


----------



## NightWalker (26 Février 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> Je crois quand même que les responsables informatique qui ne sont pas bornés sont plutot rare. Mais ce n'est que mon avis.


En fait ils ont surtout peur de ne pas avoir le contrôle sur tout, c'est l'inconnu pour eux... Certains sont curieux, ceux là en général jouent le jeu et assez compréhensible. Mais d'autres sont...


----------



## chandler_jf (26 Février 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> [MODE L'INCRUSTE PASKE JSUI PAS PROF = ON  ]
> [MODE L'INCRUSTE PASKE JSUI PAS PROF = OFF  ]



:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 
Non ...Non ... Ne le regardez pas de travers comme ça. OK c'est la première fois que vous le voyez en Salle des Profs ... mais c'est un gars cool    

@NW : Fait gaffe !!! Sans carte MGEN on rentre pas dans ce thread aussi facilement NW, vert ou pas vert    

:rateau:



			
				Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Elle est juste deux messages au dessus *fainéant de prof *
> (Salut Chandler  )





			
				captainamo a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tous. Je suis professeur stagiaire en SVT au collège du Rouret. *je n'ai pas eu le courage de lire tout* .


   
 



			
				Kilian2 a dit:
			
		

> Je rencontre un collègue de ma mère co-responsable de l'informatique (...) Il est très borné


tu te répètes !!!


----------



## NightWalker (26 Février 2006)

J'ai des amis instits est-ce que ça marche aussi ???


----------



## chandler_jf (26 Février 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> J'ai des amis instits est-ce que ça marche aussi ???





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à NightWalker.



  
T'es le bienvenu partout tu le sais bien  
C'est toujours un plaisir de retrouver au détour d'un fil ... 
(Elle te manque pas Meldon :rose: ??)


----------



## NightWalker (26 Février 2006)

Pareil



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à chandler_jf.


----------



## chandler_jf (26 Février 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Pareil



Bon aller assez pour ce soir ...
... Lamar va faire sa jalouse ... 
Je l'imagine déjà demain en regardant les fils ... dégoûté d'avoir essayé de soigner le mal de tête de sa femme


----------



## Tarul (27 Février 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> En fait ils ont surtout peur de ne pas avoir le contrôle sur tout, c'est l'inconnu pour eux... Certains sont curieux, ceux là en général jouent le jeu et assez compréhensible. Mais d'autres sont...


 
Quelque par c'est justement windows ou l'on a le moins de contrôle sur le système. On sait jamais ce qu'il fabrique et y a peu de moyen de savoir(mais y a des outils qui font le netoyage heuresement d'ailleurs ).
Le seul truc qui est bien dans un domaine windows est la strategie de securité de groupe. Avec ca on sait ce que l'utilisateur du domaine peut ou ne peut pas faire. Je ne sais pas ce que ca donne(pour le moment) au niveau de ce genre de réseau sous mac os X ou linux. Mais bon un utilisateur linux il peut au pire foutre en l'aire ca session graphique mais ca s'arrete là. (l'admin supprime peut être les fichiers en question et ca repart en général).

Heu sinon je ne suis pas prof, je peux faire comme nw? taper l'inscruste dans le poste?


----------



## Lamar (27 Février 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Bon aller assez pour ce soir ...
> ... Lamar va faire sa jalouse ...
> Je l'imagine déjà demain en regardant les fils ... dégoûté d'avoir essayé de soigner le mal de tête de sa femme



Tu me cherches, toi :rateau: 

Au fait en plus de la carte MGEN, il faut une Renault assurée à la MAIF (une peugeot ou une citroën peuvent faire l'affaire), pour participer à ce genre de conversation.


----------



## DrFatalis (27 Février 2006)

Une Renault ? Merde alors, moi qui vais au boulot en Porsche ou en MR, c'est pour ça que j'ai pas la hors classe !  

Ceci dit, très interessant le site du Captain amo. C'est une bonne intro à iweb. J'ai fait un peut pareil, mais remanié avec Rapid weaver:
Avant RW: voir http://perso.wanadoo.fr/sciences-et-enseignement/index.html (choisir SVT)

Après RW: voir www.exobiologie.info/SVT/index.html (dans 30 mn, le transfert FTP est en cours, je viens de terminer...)

Tiens, je vais référencer sur mes liens le captain à la prochaine mise à jour...


----------



## éloïse (27 Février 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> Une Renault ? Merde alors, moi qui vais au boulot en Porsche ou en MR, c'est pour ça que j'ai pas la hors classe !
> 
> Ceci dit, très interessant le site du Captain amo. C'est une bonne intro à iweb. J'ai fait un peut pareil, mais remanié avec Rapid weaver:
> Avant RW: voir http://perso.wanadoo.fr/sciences-et-enseignement/index.html (choisir SVT)
> ...





Impressionnant... dis-moi, pourquoi il n'y a pas de cours de terminales? j'aurai pu venir sur ce site pour favoriser "l'interdisciplinarité" si chère à l'IUFM... 
vous avez de la chance d'être plusieurs sur ce forum à enseigner la même discipline ! Je vais donc lancer un appel:

Y A-T-Il D'AUTRES PROF' DE PHILO' dans la salle...  ? Moi aussi j'ai envie d'échanger mes ressources (parce que moi aussi je prépare mes cours, 'faut pas croire)


----------



## DrFatalis (27 Février 2006)

Il n'y a pas de cours de terminale... parce que l'on ne m'en a jamais confié (pas fou non ? On va pas donner des terminale au nouveau... en plus y vient d'un labo, il y connait rien... manquerait plus qu'il soit au jury du bac, tiens.... y serait capable de mettre +1 à tous ceux qui ont un ipod!).

Tiens je regarde si il y a des philosophes ici... pas de chanbce... tu as plus de chance de trouver au bar (je rigole!).

Ceci dit, il est rare que des profs d'"humanités" (on pourrait presque dire, dans certains lycées, humanitaires!) publient leurs sites... Si tu fais le tiens avec iweb, previens nous, je t'indexe aussi sec sur ma poage de liens (j'avais bien commençé un page d'introduction à la philo pour des anciens élèves, mais je ne l'ai jamais mise en ligne... manque de temps... et aussi crainte de leur faire partager une vision par trop personelle, n'étant pas "professionnel" de la chose...


----------



## éloïse (27 Février 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas de cours de terminale... parce que l'on ne m'en a jamais confié (pas fou non ? On va pas donner des terminale au nouveau...


tu es nouveau dans l'enseignement? ça expliquerait tes griefs contre l'IUFM !



			
				DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> Tiens je regarde si il y a des philosophes ici... pas de chanbce... tu as plus de chance de trouver au bar (je rigole!).


 vraiment? 



			
				DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, il est rare que des profs d'"humanités" (on pourrait presque dire, dans certains lycées, humanitaires!) publient leurs sites... Si tu fais le tiens avec iweb, previens nous, je t'indexe aussi sec sur ma poage de liens (j'avais bien commençé un page d'introduction à la philo pour des anciens élèves, mais je ne l'ai jamais mise en ligne... manque de temps... et aussi crainte de leur faire partager une vision par trop personelle, n'étant pas "professionnel" de la chose...



pour les sites de philosophie, j'en connais quelques une qui sont assez bien faits, mais la plupart sont très décevants [sans compter les réservoirs à "corrigé-types" niais et inadaptés (payants, de surcroît) que certains élèves utilisent quand même ... pour se faire, au final, avoir! ].

Pour le site perso', là, ce serait un *vrai* défi... Mais je vais attendre p'têt quelques années avant de le relever... la préparation des cours me prend encore trop de temps (sans compter les copies)... . Mais bon l'aventure est tentante! c'est long à mettre en place?

*y en a-t-il d'autres parmi vous qui ont créé leur "site-de-prof" ? *


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Février 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> *y en a-t-il d'autres parmi vous qui ont créé leur "site-de-prof" ? *



Je me permet de le citer : Pim

_@ DrFatalis ---> MP ???  _


----------



## NightWalker (27 Février 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> Pour le site perso', là, ce serait un *vrai* défi... Mais je vais attendre p'têt quelques années avant de le relever... la préparation des cours me prend encore trop de temps (sans compter les copies)... . Mais bon l'aventure est tentante! c'est long à mettre en place?


Si tu as iLife 06, tu peux t'essayer à iWeb, très facile à comprendre et à utiliser.


----------



## éloïse (27 Février 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Je me permet de le citer : Pim




tu as bien fait: ce site est vraiment sympa! 'N'empêche: ça fait plaisir de voir des profs qui s'investissent autant dans leur travail jusqu'à rendre un cours sur la "présence de substances chimiques dans un fruit" intéressant (si, si, j'vous jure! c'est possible!!) ... Bravo à pim, donc. 

J'aimerai bien savoir si les élèves du Professeur Pim consultent le site et travaillent avec...


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Février 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> tu as bien fait: ce site est vraiment sympa! 'N'empêche: ça fait plaisir de voir des profs qui s'investissent autant dans leur travail jusqu'à rendre un cours sur la "présence de substances chimiques dans un fruit" intéressant (si, si, j'vous jure! c'est possible!!) ... Bravo à pim, donc.
> 
> J'aimerai bien savoir si les élèves du Professeur Pim consultent le site et travaillent avec...



il te dirait oui et non ... ça dépend des classes  .
Les cours de chimie sont de toute manière plus intéressants que ceux de filo (orthographe ???)


----------



## éloïse (27 Février 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as iLife 06, tu peux t'essayer à iWeb, très facile à comprendre et à utiliser.



iLife 06 sera en route dans quelques temps et donc chez moi bientôt (j'espère) ... 

Bon, il ne me reste qu'à mûrir mon projet et à me plonger dans les topics sur iWeb pour le réaliser... p'têt dès les grandes vacances?!


----------



## éloïse (27 Février 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Les cours de chimie sont de toute manière plus intéressants que ceux de filo (orthographe ???)



c'est censé être une vanne?!! :mouais: méfie-toi: tu ne sais pas à qui tu t'adresses, petit... les rhéteurs sont dans mon camp, et non dans le tien!


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Février 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> petit... les rhéteurs sont dans mon camp, et non dans le tien!



vous voyez ce que je voulais dire


----------



## Kilian2 (27 Février 2006)

Bon, résultat de la confrontation ... cela mijote, pas toutafais convaincu mais il m'a dit de lui envoyer les spécifications du nouveaux mini et les prix. Devinez pour la connexion réseaux où je lui ai trouvé la preuve du bon fonctionnement .... dans le livret "Bienvenue sur Tiger "   
Je vous tiens au courant


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Février 2006)

Kilian2 a dit:
			
		

> Je vous tiens au courant


 ... et puis tu feras une ch'tit balise QUOTE histoire de nous remettre dans le bain :rateau:


----------



## captainamo (27 Février 2006)

Merci dr fatallis pour le lien. Mais bon je suis en train de publier le site avec deux nouvelles vidéos et c'est vachement long lol. 
Sinon éloïse pour faire ton site c'est simple: tu fait tes cours sur keynote. Tu fais un petit fichier exporté et tu choisis quicktime et hop avec iWeb en deux minutes tu fais ton site (utlise la page podcast pour mettre tes cours vidéos en ligne) et tu clique sur publier (si tu as un compte .mac). jamais vu un truc aussi simple à faire et en plus je trouve le résultat plutot bon esthétiquement parlant.

Sinon killian c'est un bon début, à mon avis faut pas le lacher, il va craquer lol.


----------



## éloïse (27 Février 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> Merci dr fatallis pour le lien. Mais bon je suis en train de publier le site avec deux nouvelles vidéos et c'est vachement long lol.
> Sinon éloïse pour faire ton site c'est simple: tu fait tes cours sur keynote. Tu fais un petit fichier exporté et tu choisis quicktime et hop avec iWeb en deux minutes tu fais ton site (utlise la page podcast pour mettre tes cours vidéos en ligne) et tu clique sur publier (si tu as un compte .mac). jamais vu un truc aussi simple à faire et en plus je trouve le résultat plutot bon esthétiquement parlant.




Bon là, je ne suis pas tout: 1) où est-ce que trouve iWeb? 2) si je n'ai pas de compte .mac, je fais comment?? ...  ... je pollue un peu le topic là non ? OK, je vais lire les topics concernés!

Merci pour l'encouragement, Captainamo...


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Février 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> Bon là, je ne suis pas tout: 1) où est-ce que trouve iWeb? 2) si je n'ai pas de compte .mac, je fais comment?? ...  ... je pollue un peu le topic là non ? OK, je vais lire les topics concernés!
> 
> Merci pour l'encouragement, Captainamo...



1°- dans la suite ilife'06 que tu as commandée
2°- tu peux publier sur un autre serveur 
3°- j'ai toujours pas compris


----------



## Tarul (27 Février 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> Bon là, je ne suis pas tout: 1) où est-ce que trouve iWeb? 2) si je n'ai pas de compte .mac, je fais comment?? ...  ... je pollue un peu le topic là non ? OK, je vais lire les topics concernés!
> 
> Merci pour l'encouragement, Captainamo...


si ton mac est recent et qu'il a été livré avec ilife 6 alors tu l'as . pour le compte .mac tu vas sur apple, et tu t'inscris attention c'est payant.

edit : grillé par chandler_jf


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Février 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> si ton mac est recent et qu'il a été livré avec ilife 6 alors tu l'as .



c'est plus compliqué que ça    ...
et en plus ça sent le brûlé :love:


----------



## Tarul (27 Février 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> c'est plus compliqué que ça


bouh on m'a dit que les mac c'était simple. On m'aurait menti?


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Février 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> bouh on m'a dit que les mac c'était simple. On m'aurait menti?


 c'est pas les Macs c'est éloïse   :love: (combo)


----------



## éloïse (27 Février 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas les Macs c'est éloïse   :love: (combo)



Alors là, c'est moi qui n'ai rien compris... 

(je te devance, hein, tu permets: "... comme d'hab' "  )...


----------



## éloïse (27 Février 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> si ton mac est recent et qu'il a été livré avec ilife 6 alors tu l'as



bon, alors pour cette question, il faut aller sur le topic consacré à "iLife 06"... les dernières pages sont consacrées à mes péripéties* concernant la mise à jour pour les ordinateurs éligibles (meuh non, c'est pas compliqué: demande à chandler_jf!!!)

 * la p'tite éloïse vit des aventures palpitantes...


----------



## éloïse (27 Février 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> c'est plus compliqué que ça    ...
> et en plus ça sent le brûlé :love:



ça renverrait pas à ça, ta blague quand même: 



			
				Tarul a dit:
			
		

> edit : grillé par chandler_jf




si?!! :afraid: 

c'est moi, ce soir, qui ai du mal à te comprendre, chandler_jf, au point d'avoir besoin de tout traduire, ou c'est général?! 

P.S.: pour la question relative à la rhétorique (cf. plus haut), 'y a pas gran'chose à comprendre... mon idée était mal formulée et a raté son effet... :rose:  tant pis! ça m'apprendra !!


----------



## captainamo (28 Février 2006)

iweb est la nouvelle application d'iLife 06. Donc il te faut le dernier ilife.

Ensuite si tu n'as pas de comptes .mac et que tu ne veux pas en avoir un il faudra que tu sauvegarde ton site dans un dossier et que tu ouvres un compte chez un hébergeur de ton choix et que tu transfert le contenu du dossier qui contient ton site sur ton hébergeur. Opération à faire à chaque fois que tu mettra des choses nouvelles sur ton site.

Donc si tu veux que que ca soit simple faut payer un compte .mac.

Si tu veux que ca soit complexe mais gratuit tu utilise la méthode précédemment décrite lol.

Perso, je me sers trop de .mac pour m'en passer et je préfére mettre 100 euros par an pour ne pas me prendre la tête. Si j'ai switcher y a deux ans sur mac c'est pour ne plus avoir de considérations techniques lorsque j'utilise mon ordi: il faut qu'il fasse tout ce que j'ai envie de faire sans rien y connaître d'un point de vue technique. Et depuis que je l'ai c'est ce qu'il me fait en s'améliorant à chaque mise à jours des iapps.


----------



## DrFatalis (28 Février 2006)

N'exagérons pas, faire un site web n'est pas si dur.
C'est bien plus simple que les aventures passionnantes de Spinoza et Hegel au Pays de Hume...
Tout d'abord, pour faire un site simplement, tu vas recevoir iweb avec ilife 06.
Si tu sais utiliser keynote, alors tu sais utiliser iweb: c'est la même philosophie rateau: )

Mias il n'est pas indispensale d'avoir .mac: tu peut "exporter dans un dossier, sur le bureau, ton site.
Ensuite, avec un logiceil gratuit genre RBrowser, tu transfère (par glisser, déposer) ton dossier sur ton espace web.
Pour avoir ton espace web:
1 - tu le paye (.mac, simple mais pas donné)

2 - Tu utilise celui que doit te fournir, je pense, ton fournisseur d'acces à internet: tu dois avoir, je crois, 100 Mo de disponible.

3 - la partie technique: sur ton contrat de fournisseur d'acces, tu dois avoir quelques mots barbare du genre "user", mot de passe (ou login), serveur FTP ect... ces codes cabalistiques sont à entrer une seule fois dans Rbrowser pour avoir acces à ton espace web.

L'adresse de ton site est souvent tarabiscoté (du genre 
http://perso.tartenpion.fr/eloïse-the-great-meme-qu-elle-a-un-mac/index.html ) vu que ta première page doit s'appeller index.html sur la plupart des serveurs. Mais ça permet de tester à rien ne coute...

Maintenant je ne sais pas si iweb est adapté pour les cours de philo, il me semble qu'il y a souvent de long textes passionnants en philo, ainsi que les questions et commentaires... enfin ça, faut tester, ça dépend de la façon de faire ses cours!

Dernier point: ma ire anti IUFM ne vient pas du fait que je sois un "newbie" dans l'EN (j'ai été auxilliaire pendant des années, allant d'établissements en établissements, et prêchant la bonne parole de part et d'autres de la vache multicolore... mais je m'égare, là) mais du décalage (de l'abîme) entre la méthode que l'on nous impose (en IUFM sciences...) et les réalités du terrain... et de la recherche (puisque je suis, de formation, de coeur, à 98,8 %, chercheur...):love:


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Février 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> Dernier point: ma ire anti IUFM ne vient pas du fait que je sois un "newbie" dans l'EN (j'ai été auxilliaire pendant des années, allant d'établissements en établissements, et prêchant la bonne parole de part et d'autres de la vache multicolore... mais je m'égare, là) mais du décalage (de l'abîme) entre la méthode que l'on nous impose (en IUFM sciences...) et les réalités du terrain... et de la recherche (puisque je suis, de formation, de coeur, à 98,8 %, chercheur...):love:



+1.




> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## nicogala (28 Février 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> Dernier point: ma ire anti IUFM


Oui, sauf que c'est "*mon* ire" ...  , ahhh on sait pas où on va mais on y va en matière d'illétrisme... p )


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Février 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Oui, sauf que c'est "*mon* ire" ...  , ahhh on sait pas où on va mais on y va en matière d'illétrisme... p )



ire :_ n.f._


----------



## nicogala (28 Février 2006)

C'est bien, tu enfonces encore un peu plus l'EN ...  , tu dis donc : "les cours avec Keynote c'est *ma* idée géniale à moi" ? 

_Accord grammatical de l'adjectif possessif:
Devant un mot féminin commençant par une voyelle ou un "h" muet, on emploie "mon, ton, son" au lieu de "ma, ta, sa" (mon alarme, ton ampoule, son hégémonie)._


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Février 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien, tu enfonces encore un peu plus l'EN ...  , tu dis donc : "les cours avec Keynote c'est *ma* idée géniale à moi" ?
> 
> _Devant un mot féminin commençant par une voyelle ou un "h" muet, on emploie "mon, ton, son" au lieu de "ma, ta, sa" (mon alarme, ton ampoule, son hégémonie)._



... et on se demande pourquoi les élèves sont nuls en ortho / grammaire : regardez leurs profs. 
Bon aller je vais m'auto-flageller.


----------



## nicogala (28 Février 2006)

Laisse tes flagelles à leur place polisson !


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Février 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas les Macs c'est éloïse   :love: (combo)


C'est pas éloïse, mais la philo  (je me souviens encore du bac :casse: )


----------



## Tarul (28 Février 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas éloïse, mais la philo  (je me souviens encore du bac :casse: )



ca peut être le français en BTS : "faire une synthèse sur les autoroutes et leur impacte a partir des documents fournis"(enfin en gros c'était ca )


----------



## éloïse (28 Février 2006)

Bonsoir!


Bon, il suffit de ne pas ouvrir ce topic pendant une journée pour être perdue quand on revient dessus... 

Alors je vais reprendre (pas dans le détail, je vous rassure) et mettre un peu d'ordre dans tout ça ('scusez: encore une déformation professionnelle ou une névrose parmi d'autres :hosto:  ):

petit un ):  @ captainamo et @ DrFatalis: _au sujet de iWeb_

Bon, deux façons de faire très différentes apparemment, mais comme j'aime bien me compliquer la vie (je vous entends: "ah, ces philosophes..."), je vais tenter ("ouahouh, défi") la version sponsorisée par DrFatalis... un jour... pas tout de suite en fait (les copies du bac blanc de mes chers-z-élèves n'attendent pas, vous comprenez: et oui! les profs de philo sont compliqués, mais ils bossent...  )


petit un) (bis...): @ DrFatalis: je te cite: "C'est bien plus simple que les aventures passionnantes de Spinoza et Hegel au Pays de Hume...". ça c'est relatif... à mon avis!  



petit deux): (tout le monde suit?)... sur l'IUFM?? Rien à dire de plus, quelques moments mémorables, mais hors-sujet donc je passe... 



petit trois): (j'fais vite, il y en a qui s'endorment...) les questions de syntaxe et d'orthographe: MON ire... Ma colère... je passe... 



petit quatre): ah, là, ça devient marrant (dans le genre préjugé à "balle-deux", comme diraient mes élèves, décidément très présents ce soir...): @etudiant69 

Citation: "C'est pas éloïse, mais la philo  (je me souviens encore du bac  )"... un mauvais souvenir avec la philosophie ?? on en a tous, mon petit...  



En espérant que je ne me fasse pas rappeler à l'ordre par chandler_jf pour "mobilisation inutile et intempestive de topic"...

Voilà, voilà...


PS: Un p'tit coucou à nicogala et à Tarul, non cités précédemment, mais qui font beaucoup, eux aussi, pour "modérer" et pour faire avancer ce topic... que j'aime beaucoup décidément!!


----------



## nicogala (28 Février 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> Citation: "C'est pas éloïse, mais la philo  (je me souviens encore du bac  )"... un mauvais souvenir avec la philosophie ?? on en a tous, mon petit...


Moi non m'dame : j'ai eu 12 moi en philo m'dame ! _"L'imaginaire et le réel se contredisent'ils ?"_ ... le Père Noël, les trolls (les vrais, de Norvège) etc... bon souvenir




			
				éloïse a dit:
			
		

> PS: Un p'tit coucou à nicogala ... que j'aime beaucoup décidément!!


Oh merci, fallait pas :rose:


----------



## Tarul (28 Février 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> PS: Un p'tit coucou à nicogala et à Tarul, non cités précédemment, mais qui font beaucoup, eux aussi, pour "modérer" et pour faire avancer ce topic... que j'aime beaucoup décidément!!


comme nico, merci il ne fallait pas. :rose::love:

cependant "moderer" ne me semble pas trés aproprié pour moi, ca ne serait pas flooder, squatter le topic?


----------



## éloïse (28 Février 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Moi non m'dame : j'ai eu 12 moi en philo m'dame ! _"L'imaginaire et le réel se contredisent'ils ?"_ ... le Père Noël, les trolls (les vrais, de Norvège) etc... bon souvenir



12 sur ce sujet-là? t'as raté ta vocation, alors... 
c'est un sujet trrrrèèèès intéressant, cela va sans dire... mais un chouya (orthographe??? :afraid:   ) difficile à traiter pour un élève de terminale disons... "moyen"... (le concept de l'élève "moyen" est un concept vraiment fascinant, je trouve    j'aurai du faire mon mémoire de stage IUFM dessus, tiens... )



			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Citation:
> Posté par éloïse
> PS: Un p'tit coucou à nicogala ... que j'aime beaucoup décidément!!
> 
> ...




ooouups, 'y a méprise...!!! quand on sort une phrase de son contexte, on en perd le sens... c'est le topic, que j'aime beaucoup!!!
je ne me serai pas permise... tant de familiarités... on s'connaît à peine... 
Mais j'reconnais que la formule était ambiguë, a posteriori...


----------



## éloïse (28 Février 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> comme nico, merci il ne fallait pas. :rose::love:
> 
> cependant "moderer" ne me semble pas trés aproprié pour moi, ca ne serait pas flooder, squatter le topic?





M***E, décidément, 'faut que je revois ma prose, moi?!! j'ai pas placé les virgules qu'il fallait où il fallait?!!:mouais: 

Bon, le "modérer" c'était pour nicogala, de par sa Haute Fonction sur le dit-forum, et puis pour la "déclaration"   :love:  ... _ibidem_, cf. plus haut, post précédent...  c'était pour ce topic (qui a le mérite de m'amuser beaucoup, en particulier ce soir)....


----------



## Tarul (28 Février 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> M***E, décidément, 'faut que je revois ma prose, moi?!! j'ai pas placé les virgules qu'il fallait où il fallait?!!:mouais:
> 
> Bon, le "modérer" c'était pour nicogala, de par sa Haute Fonction sur le dit-forum, et puis pour la "déclaration"   :love:  ... _ibidem_, cf. plus haut, post précédent...  c'était pour ce topic (qui a le mérite de m'amuser beaucoup, en particulier ce soir)....



tu as 4 hypothèses :

-1 tu as bien écrites tes propositions,mais c'est nico et moi même qui en profite pour "ameliorer tes propos" 

-2 tu n'as pas bien écrites tes proposition, mais c'est pas grave nico et moi on en a profité 

-3 tu as bien écrit tes proposition, mais on apas été fichu de comprendre correctement(involontairement ou pas à toi de voir :love

-4 tu n'as pas bien écrit tes proposition, et nous on était trop fatigué et ca a donné ce que ca a donné 

heu je suis sympa je te laisse  omposer une 5eme hypothèse 

heu pour finir, ca va être deplus ne plus difficile de revenir au sujet initiale je crois


----------



## éloïse (28 Février 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> tu as 4 hypothèses :
> 
> -1 tu as bien écrites tes propositions,mais c'est nico et moi même qui en profite pour "ameliorer tes propos"
> 
> ...



Tu considères que nicogala et toi avez interprété la proposition de départ de la même manière... c'est possible, mais pas certain... donc, si on considère que nicogala et toi avez interprété la proposition de départ de manière différente, alors là, ça peut donner une hypothèse n°5 trop longue à formuler pour le faire ici... :sleep: 



			
				Tarul a dit:
			
		

> heu pour finir, ca va être de plus ne plus difficile de revenir au sujet initiale je crois


C'est vrai, ça! ce topic part dans tous les sens... :hein:   "Mais que font les modérateurs?!!!"


----------



## DrFatalis (1 Mars 2006)

"Mais que font les modérateurs?!!!"

Ils philosophent sans fin sur le problème suivant : "peut on modèrer ? "


----------



## nicogala (1 Mars 2006)

Pfff... c'est niveau initiation 5e ça...   non, on en est à "Peut-on seulement ou doit-on modérer ?"


----------



## Tarul (1 Mars 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Pfff... c'est niveau initiation 5e ça...   non, on en est à "Peut-on seulement ou doit-on modérer ?"



telle est la question?


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Mars 2006)

Peut-on s'exprimer sur la modération sans modération ?


----------



## éloïse (1 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir,

Et bien, ça philosophe dur, sur ce topic...  

Vous auriez ou faire l'effort de problématiser un peu ces questions qui, sans cela, restent vaines... Bref, vos interventions sont un peu courtes, Messieurs, pour être, disons, "philosophiquement"... pertinentes? 



_EDIT_: _penser à faire gaffe aux virgules, au cas où Tarul et Nicogala passent par là... Histoire d'éviter les quiproquos..._


----------



## nicogala (1 Mars 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> Vous auriez *ou* faire l'effort


Puisqu'il y avait un choix...  (et vlan!)


----------



## Lamar (1 Mars 2006)

Nicogala (surnommé l'impitoyable) + 1


----------



## Tarul (1 Mars 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Nicogala (surnommé l'impitoyable) + 1



juste au passage j'ai quoi comme surnom? 

@eloise : un truc qu'on apprend en programmation : ne jamais laisser à l'utilisateur la possibilité de faire des bétise ou des actions qui font planter le programme. Tu nous as laissé une ouverture et on en a profité


----------



## Lamar (1 Mars 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> juste au passage j'ai quoi comme surnom?



Désolé Tarul, mais tu es un peu trop jeune pour avoir un surnom :bebe: . En plus tu n'es pas modérateur :rateau: :casse: :mouais: (et recombo).


----------



## Tarul (1 Mars 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Désolé Tarul, mais tu es un peu trop jeune pour avoir un surnom :bebe: . En plus tu n'es pas modérateur :rateau: :casse: :mouais: (et recombo).



Comment je me suis fait :casse::casse:! 

Mais je comence à gagner un titre sur le forum S'ilvous plait. Celui qui met le plus de temps à switcher . en + 300 postes et toujours pas de mac .


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Mars 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Désolé Tarul, mais tu es un peu trop jeune pour avoir un surnom :bebe: . En plus tu n'es pas modérateur :rateau: :casse: :mouais: (et recombo).



par contre le surnom de Lamar c'est Bichounet ou Biquet ça dépend des soirs :bebe:


----------



## éloïse (1 Mars 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> (et vlan!)



AAAAÏÏÏE :casse: C'est bien ma veine... 'chui tombée sur un "modérateur violent"??


----------



## éloïse (1 Mars 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> @eloise : un truc qu'on apprend en programmation : ne jamais laisser à l'utilisateur la possibilité de faire des bétise ou des actions qui font planter le programme. Tu nous as laissé une ouverture et on en a profité



:casse: :casse: Sans déc'??!!


----------



## éloïse (1 Mars 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> je comence à gagner un titre sur le forum. Celui qui met le plus de temps à switcher . en + 300 postes et toujours pas de mac .



Joli...


----------



## Tarul (1 Mars 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> AAAAÏÏÏE :casse: C'est bien ma veine... 'chui tombée sur un "modérateur violent"??



tant fais pas, ca ne te fait pas mal aà toi, juste à moi. et moi je go ->:hosto:



			
				éloïse a dit:
			
		

> :casse: :casse: Sans déc'??!!


si si, je suis trés serieux sur ce coup. 



			
				éloïse a dit:
			
		

> Joli...


Merci, j'espère en faire le double lorsque j'aurais mon imac


----------



## nicogala (1 Mars 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous as laissé une ouverture et on en a profité


 Heu... non, là tu t'engages dans une pente humide et glissante qui augure des viés dans la conversation... :hein: 


"modérateur violent" moi ?  
J'exerce certes mon verbe avec verve parfois, et fa f'est pas du flan


----------



## Tarul (1 Mars 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Heu... non, là tu t'engages dans une pente humide et glissante qui augure des viés dans la conversation... :hein:



Heu, je n'avais pas envisagé cette interprétation. alors pour couper cours je vais la reformuler : "tu nous pas bien placé tes virgules alors on en a profité "

en pasant j'avais pas vu l'edit d'éloïse, merci ca m'a permis de reformuler sans ambiguité ma pensé


----------



## Kilian2 (1 Mars 2006)

Bon il est où le sujet ?

Pour moi cela semble bien parti pour un iMac (achat d'iMac pour un collège) reste le prix, un peu au dessus de leur bugdet avez vous des arguments pour qu'il fassent un effort ?


----------



## captainamo (1 Mars 2006)

Pourquoi tu veux leur faire acheter un imac? Le mac mini est fait pour les établissements. Ils ont déjà l'écran. A la limite faut acheter un clavier apple et c'est tous, ils ont déjà aussi la souris.

En plus faut qu'il profite: soit ils prennent les fin de stock mac mini G4 moins cher, soit ils veulent l'utiliser pour exploiter ilife et il vaut mieux prendre le nouveau un peu plus cher. 

Perso j'ai commandé le miens tout à l'heure pour m'en servir comme média center et après quelques tests je vais certainement revendre mon power mac G5 qui se fait larguer par l'imac intel dans l'utilisation d'imovie par exemple.  (test réalisé à la fnac lors de la journée apple).


----------



## éloïse (1 Mars 2006)

Bon, j'ai lu TOUT le topic concernant iWeb (si, si, tous les prétextes sont bons pour ne pas me lancer dans les corrections du bac blanc) et... je ne suis pas plus avancée qu'avant...
Le débat Pro-iWeb / Anti-iWeb ne m'a pas convaincu, j'ai eu l'impression qu'ils ne parlaient pas de la même chose!! Bref, en gros, les pro-iWeb, ce sont les débutants qui sont contents d'avoir un truc simple à utiliser... et les anti-iWeb, ce sont les professionnels qui trouvent que c'est TROP simple à utiliser (donc pas marrant, pour eux, je suppose)... 

J'en viens à mes questions:

a) Pour nous, profs... (et autres recrues du topic  , je suppose que iWeb, c'est largement suffisant, non? 

b) Ah oui, un concept que j'ai pas bien ciblé: sur le topic consacré à iWeb, on a parlé de la "lourdeur" de iWeb: si j'ai bien compris, cela vient du type de document qu'on met sur son site et qui ralentirait son chargement (?):
pour mon futur site, ce sera:
1) des fichiers textes (cours sur Microsoft Word, je précise - j'ai du mal à perdre certaines habitudes  - et pas sur keynote... ça pose un problème, si j'veux mettre des extraits de cours sur mon site?),
2) p'têt quelques images, mais bon...
c'est pas trop "lourd", ça non?

c) De plus, je reviens sur un autre débat, lancé par captainmac et DrFatalis: 



			
				captainamo a dit:
			
		

> Ensuite si tu n'as pas de comptes .mac et que tu ne veux pas en avoir un il faudra que tu sauvegarde ton site dans un dossier et que tu ouvres un compte chez un hébergeur de ton choix et que tu transfert le contenu du dossier qui contient ton site sur ton hébergeur. Opération à faire à chaque fois que tu mettra des choses nouvelles sur ton site.
> Donc si tu veux que que ca soit simple faut payer un compte .mac.
> Si tu veux que ca soit complexe mais gratuit tu utilise la méthode précédemment décrite lol.
> Perso, je me sers trop de .mac pour m'en passer et je préfére mettre 100 euros par an pour ne pas me prendre la tête.



le compte .mac, c'est quand même un peu cher... surtout que pour le moment, le projet "Mon site. com", c'est plus pour tester que pour adopter... 

C'est si difficile à gérer le compte sur un hébergeur? Vous me conseilleriez quoi, comme hébergeur? ça a une importance?

Désolée pour la longueur du post: je m'pose trop de questions à la fois, je sais...  

Merci, d'éclairer ma lanterne...


----------



## nicogala (1 Mars 2006)

Pour ton hébergeur : tu as un acces internet hein ? Chez quel fournisseur ?

Sino, la lourdeur des sites générés par iWeb semble due à l'emploi forcé d'images au format png ... dans le cas de texte il ne devrait y avoir aucun souci


----------



## éloïse (1 Mars 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> tu peut "exporter dans un dossier, sur le bureau, ton site.
> Ensuite, avec un logiceil gratuit genre RBrowser, tu transfère (par glisser, déposer) ton dossier sur ton espace web.
> Pour avoir ton espace web:
> 1 - tu le paye (.mac, simple mais pas donné)
> ...



Je garde "le protocole" de côté, ça me servira.
Mon fournisseur d'accès, c'est wanadoo, pour ne pas le citer... c'est bon?!



			
				DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant je ne sais pas si iweb est adapté pour les cours de philo, il me semble qu'il y a souvent de long textes passionnants en philo, ainsi que les questions et commentaires... enfin ça, faut tester, ça dépend de la façon de faire ses cours!



ça risque de ne pas rendre grand'chose?


----------



## éloïse (1 Mars 2006)

Ooouuups, pardon, nicogala, je ne vous avais pas vu, toi et ton post: donc je réponds à ta question en reprenant la fin de mon post:



			
				éloïse a dit:
			
		

> Mon fournisseur d'accès, c'est wanadoo, pour ne pas le citer... c'est bon?!


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Mars 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Pour ton hébergeur : tu as un acces internet hein ? Chez quel fournisseur ?
> 
> Sino, la lourdeur des sites générés par iWeb semble due à l'emploi forcé d'images au format png ... dans le cas de texte il ne devrait y avoir aucun souci



Les FAI n'offrant en gros que 100 Mo je ne vois pas trop comment il peut fonctionner avec iWeb.
J'ai crée 3 pauvres entrées sur un blog et j'ai mangé 400 Mo de l'iDisk ... alors que beaucoup plus de pages avec HomePage j'étais à moins de 100 Mo.


----------



## nicogala (1 Mars 2006)

Wanadoo propose gratuitement (compris dans le forfait) l'hébergement des pages perso, ils mettent à ta disposition un espace de stockage (de 100Mo à 1go environ) sur un serveur, auquel tu accède via un logiciel de transfert gérant le protocole dit "FTP" (RBrowser, CyberDuck etc...) qiu te pertmet de "browser" tes dossiers et fichiers présent sur ton espace-perso à la manière du Finder, et là il te suffit d'un glisser-déposer du dossier créé par iWeb présent sur ton DD (donc affiché dans une fenêtre du Finder) vers ton espace perso (donc dans la fenêtre de ton browser FTP) , là tu attends qques instants que le transfert s'effectue puis tu vas dans ton navigateur pour voir le résultat (en tappant une adresse style http://www.eloise.perso.wanadoo.fr ) 
Et voilà.


----------



## captainamo (1 Mars 2006)

En fait il faut voir l'intéret que tu vas tirer de faire un site pour tes élèves. Est ce que ca leur est utile? Etc... Si c'est pour mettre du texte sur iweb, ce que je te conseille c'est de ne pas mettre un fichier word mais une page de texte ou tu met le texte un peu comme sur le site de mon livre: www.triana.cc dans la section extrait. 

Pour ce qui est la publication chez lycos c'était gratuit et pas trop dur mais ca remonte à un certain temps quand je m'en suis servi.


----------



## éloïse (1 Mars 2006)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses et vos précisions; je vais étudier cela de plus près, en attendant de recevoir iLife06 et de tester iWeb, "pour de vrai".
Et puis, je crois qu'il faut que je réfléchisse davantage à la finalité de ce site, surtout du point de vue pédagogique...


----------



## Tarul (2 Mars 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses et vos précisions; je vais étudier cela de plus près, en attendant de recevoir iLife06 et de tester iWeb, "pour de vrai".
> Et puis, je crois qu'il faut que je réfléchisse davantage à la finalité de ce site, surtout du point de vue pédagogique...



si je puis me permettre, pour un site pedagique.

Je ne connais pas Iweb, donc je ne donerais pas d'avis dessus. Cependant étant etudiant en info, une majorité de cour/compléments de cours, nous lrecevons par pages Web. 

Ma question(pour éloïse ) ne te serait -il pas interessant de passer par un blog(comme dotclear) ou par un cms(site de gestion de contenu) écrit en php mysql hebergé chez free?(pour cette solution tu oublie mamdoo, ils sont trésen retard en ce qui concerne l'hebergement, tu n'as droit qu'a 100mo d'image et d'html, c'est plusque limite je trouve.

pour l'interet d'un blog type dotclear ou d'un cms type mambo, c'est qu'une fois installé tu te connete sur ton site tu postes une interrogation écrite style une redaction/dissertation(je sens que je vais me faire des amis auprès de tes élèves,moi )puis après la date de remise tu postes une proposition de correction. tu pourra aussi poster des complément d'information, sans passer par un quelque logiciel, juste safari.
Autre avantage ne passant pas par .mac tu ne paies pas l'abonement(tu prend un abo free 56k sans engagement).

pour info : http://www.dotclear.net/


----------



## éloïse (2 Mars 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> si je puis me permettre, pour un site pedagique.
> 
> Je ne connais pas Iweb, donc je ne donerais pas d'avis dessus. Cependant étant etudiant en info, une majorité de cour/compléments de cours, nous lrecevons par pages Web.
> 
> ...



Merci pour ce conseil Tarul... mais, en fait, j'ai pas tout compris...
tu connais la pub pour "neuftelecom" qui passe en ce moment à la télé ?
Quand tu parles d'un "blog(comme dotclear) ou par un cms(site de gestion de contenu) écrit en php mysql" ou d'un "blog type dotclear ou d'un cms type mambo", là, j'ai à peu près la mêm' têt' du gars auquel le vendeur parle en chinois  ... le seul mot que je reconnais là-dedans, c'est "blog"... 

De plus, j'étais plus partie dans l'idée de site Web de base, pour le moment (histoire de me faire plaisir, en somme).
Mais tu as raison, il faut que je réfléchisse davantage au côté pédagogique, à ce qui peut être vraiment utile pour les élèves (tout en sachant qu'ils n'ont pas tous internet... c'est pour cela que les sujets de devoirs et les corrigés en ligne ne me paraissent pas appropriés; j'entends déjà certains élèves me dire "oh mais on savait pas m'dame, on a pas internet"...  ).


----------



## Tarul (2 Mars 2006)

désolé pour les thermes technoque, c'est une déformation proféssionnelle. On arrete pas de me le dire : "Tarul attend on comprend pas ce que tu dit là!" 

php/mysql est le langage de programmation(php) et mysql la base de données utilisée par dotclear et mambo. je l'ai préciser cartout les hebergeurs ne le propose pas sur leurs serveurs(comme wanadoo). Par contre free le propose et ceux gratuitement(en creant un compte sans abonnement et engagement).

pour le site web pour te faire plaisir, ben rien t'empeche de le faire. 
Pour le coup des élèves, "on ne savait pas dame", je le connais on l'a utilisé cette année avec petit camarade(en fait on plus profiter d'un manque de communication entre l'IUT et l'ufr science ou je suis).
Si on établissement à internet, et si tu poses bien l'affaire devant tes élèves, ils n'auront pas trop d'excuses. Enfin le site peut savoir a simplement a faire partager à tes éléves des compléments de cours facultatif mais qui peuvent être utiles. 

J'espère avoir été plus clair, cette fois-ci


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Mars 2006)

iWeb permet également de faire un blog facilement 

C'est une des meilleures solutions actuellement pour les "handicapés du web" (dont je suis), avec RapidWeaver et Sandvox

et comme iWeb est fourni d'office avec tout nouveau mac, ça me semble une bonne solution


----------



## Kilian2 (2 Mars 2006)

Moi avec iWeb je publiais dans un dossier OK je mets sur le FTP plus d'accents mais des @&&@ partout  
Alors j'ai eu vite fait de passer à RapidWeawer, et là il met directement sur mon FTP et c'est super !


----------



## DrFatalis (2 Mars 2006)

Iweb devrait largement suffire pour essayer.
Les 100 Mo gratuits (hum) de wanadoo aussi. Tout mon site tient dans les 100 Mo wanadur (je n'ai du déménager qu'une partie diabèto trop lourde).

Bref pour du texte essentiellement, il ne devrait pas y avoir de problème.

L'utilité d'un site (pedagogiquement parlant ?):
- les lycéens peuvent y retrouver les notes qu'ils n'ont pas prises (ben oui, même en terminale il y a des lents, des distraits, des absents, des spécialistes de ce qui se passe au delà de la fenêtre ect...)

- On peut développer certains points mieux qu'en cours, rajouter des leins vers (j'improvise) des analyses divergentes de deux auteurs sur un même point. 

- Si on doit réviser, par exemple, un sujet en liaison avec une oeuvre d'art (au hasard "l'école d'Athène"), c'est quand même mieux de pouvoir afficher l'oeuvre et son analyse en couleur et plein écran au lieu d'une photocopie "education nationale" de 5 x 3 cm à la qualité bélinographique.

- On peut publier facilement le calendrier des évaluations et autres devoirs à rendre (pour éviter les "j'vais pas noté... mon voisin y devait me le dire mais il a oublié... les nihilistes brouillons de la douzième dimension m'ont pris à partie avant d'enflammer mon devoir par trop parfait à leur goût).

Et tant de choses à inventer encore...

J'y pense, il existe aussi, sans doute, un moyen tout simple pour faciliter tes publications web : est ce que word ne posséderai pas une possibilité d'exportation en html des textes créés ? (je ne sais pas, je n'utilise pas word, je pose la question parce qu'avec pages, pour des textes très simples (au niveau mise en page, pas signification !) cela fonctionne bien).


----------



## Tarul (2 Mars 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> L'utilité d'un site (pedagogiquement parlant ?):
> - les lycéens peuvent y retrouver les notes qu'ils n'ont pas prises (ben oui, même en terminale il y a des lents, des distraits, des absents, des spécialistes de ce qui se passe au delà de la fenêtre ect...)
> *
> J'adore cette partie de la description *
> ...



Si y a bien une chose à déconseiller, c'est l'exportation html par Word. C'est le meilleur moyen de faire des page extrement lourdes inutilement(ex : page word:200ko page non epurée html:230ko pag epuré possible: 90ko, j'exgère un peu mais je ne suis pas là de la realité), non conforme aux normes(pour certains navigateurs ca peut géner),...

sinon pour le reste de possibilité pedagogique, je suis d'accord avec toi.


----------



## éloïse (2 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir,

je retrouve une nouvelle fois un mon topic préféré (et quelques uns de ses acteurs les plus dynamiques... toujours prêts à répondre aux questions d'une débutante attardée)  

Bref, venons-en aux faits:

Merci , Tarul d'avoir pensé à traduire ton jargon  
Merci à etudiant69 et Kilian2 pour pimenter le débat: "iWeb versus RapidWeawer"
Merci à Dr Fatalis : tu m'as suggérée quelques idées très intéressantes pour mon site

Je reviens sur ce que je perçois déjà (décidément, ça ne me quitte pas) comme un futur problème:
je fais TOUS mes cours sur Microsoft Word... il pourrait donc y avoir un problème pour mettre mon cours en ligne?
Bon, histoire que ce soit plus concret, pour les courageux (ou pour ceux qui n'ont rien de mieux à faire), voici l'exercice sur lequel bosser ce soir:

"Prenons un cas: je pars une journée en stage de formation avec mon IPR préféré; je désire que mes élèves "bossent" durant mon absence (chez eux ou grâce aux quelques ordinateurs disponibles au lycée) sur un chapitre particulier, disons, pour faire plaisir aux profs de SVT nombreux sur ce topic, "la conception du vivant chez Descartes: le mécanisme".
Comment se passe pour moi le transfert de mon cours tapé sur Word, aménagé pour l'occasion bien sûr, sur mon site?
Est-ce qu'il faut (et est-ce que je peux) le transférer sur Pages?
Une fois le site en place, est-ce compliqué et surtout long à réaliser (dans la mesure où dans le cas décrit plus haut, je ne dispose pas beaucoup de temps pour le faire)?"

Voilà, voilà, vous n'avez, bien entendu, pas de limite de temps... Attention Tarul, "les fôtes dortographe" seront sanctionnées. !!!


----------



## nicogala (2 Mars 2006)

N'aie crainte pour Word : il te suffit de copier-coller ton texte, peu importe le logiciel où tu le tappes, par contre la mise en page sera à (re)faire sur le logiciel final qui se chargera de transformer tout ça en code html, donc iWeb par exemple où tu mettra les titres en gras, les citations en italique _e tutti quanti_ ... exactement comme tu peux le faire lorsque tu rédiges un message ici-même sur MacGé (sauf que ce sera plus simple : un pomme+i pour l'italique au lieu d'un _...[ /i] )

En fait pour résumer : ne te casses pas la tête à mettre en forme dans Word, contentes-toi de tapper le contenu du texte (emploies TexEdit pour ça, c'est plus léger et agréable) à moins que ton texte soit de toute manière destinné à être mis en forme dans Word pour être imprimé et distribué en poly aux élèves (c'est ça je présume?) , dans ce cas : copier-coller et refaire la mise en page.

Note également que tu peux réaliser des choses sympa grace aux liens hypertextes... mais c'est un avant-goût d'une future leçon pour le web  _


----------



## Tarul (2 Mars 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> je retrouve une nouvelle fois un mon topic préféré (et quelques uns de ses acteurs les plus dynamiques... toujours prêts à répondre aux questions d'une débutante attardée)
> 
> ...


 *Zut!! je me suis fait encore grillé par ce problème.:rose: Promis j'essairais de prendre plus de temps pour me relire:love:, mais je ne garantis rien. 

edit : AH mais zut alors, me suis fait encore grillé par nico.  Ca devient une habitude là... snif
*


----------



## éloïse (2 Mars 2006)

Merci beaucoup à Nicogala et à Tarul, les plus rapides ce soir...

Bien, cela se précise; je crois que je ne vais pas attendre les grandes vacances pour me lancer dans la création de mon site... j'attends donc l'arrivée de iLife06 (et puis d'un peu de temps; il faut donc que je laisse passer la période ch**** des corrections du bac blanc...). Ensuite, je me lance dans l'aventure iWeb:
j'espère pouvoir mettre en place une première ébauche pour les vacances de Pâcques. Ce serait pas mal: le Bac approchera alors à grand pas, et je serai à la bourre pour terminer mon programme avec mes classes... Ce site pourra être alors non pas un petit plus pour mes élèves les plus motivés, mais une nécessité!!! En plus, je pourrai y mettre des conseils et des fiches de révision pour les vacances, des conseils de coach pour les plus stressés... ça pourrait être vraiment chouette!!  

Dernière question (pour ce soir...): mon futur-site-de-la-mort-qui-tue, je peux le mettre en place en combien de temps (étant donné que pas mal de documents sont presque prêts à être mis dessus) à votre avis? Bon, comptez large quand même, hein, parce que iWeb, ça a beau être simple pour vous, pour moi, ça risque de se compliquer...  

Voilà, il me reste à réfléchir à toutes les possibilités qui s'offrent à moi (Blog ou pas Blog?) et à l'organisation globale de mon site. Je commence à en voir les finalités pédagogiques, ce qui va m'aider à l'élaborer, au moins théoriquement... Pour la mise en pratique, je sais de toutes façons où et à qui m'adresser  .

Si vous avez encore des suggestions pour le futur "meilleur site de philo de France", n'hésitez pas... je suis tout'ouïe....


----------



## nicogala (3 Mars 2006)

Moi je dirai 2 heures. Mais après il faut voir, si tu n'es pas habituée (bon avouons: si tu n'es pas geekette :rateau: ) et que tu prends le temps d'apprendre à connaître iWeb et de fignoler, tu peux y passer un week-end...

Mais sache que tu peux fort bien ébaucher un site et le mettre en ligne rapidement, puis au fil du temps et de tes disponibilités, le mettre à jour et l'améliorer petit-à-petit.

De tout façon, même au stade d'ébauche, tu le mettras en ligne et tu nous indiqueras l'URL pour qu'on teste un peu et qu'on te donne des conseils pour améliorer


----------



## Kilian2 (3 Mars 2006)

Cela peut être très rapide avec iWeb si tu a déjà ton texte tapé et tes images dans iPhoto, même chose dans RapidWeawer. Pour mon site surt RW j'ai mis une heure ou 2  

Pour l'organisation je dirai Blog pour les news et pages pour le reste 

Tu peux regarder mon petit site RapidWeawer (iWeb me faisait ......)


----------



## captainamo (3 Mars 2006)

je pense que deux heures c'est une bonne marge. Ca dépend surtout de la quantité de chose que tu vas mettre au départ. Si y a qu'un texte je dirai que 15 min est largement suffisant pour que ton site soit en ligne. Si tu as l'intention d'y mettre 20 pages forcément c'est plus long, mais pas plus compliqué. 

D'ailleurs pour te motiver un peu plus je vais vous raconter ce qu'il m'est arrivé hier soir: alors que je corrigeais mes copies de 3ème vlatipa que je recois un mail d'une personne inconnue: voici ce mail: 

Bonjour,

Je suis la maman de xxxxx xxxxx en 6ème 1, je trouve géniale l'idée d'un "blog" sur les devoirs.
Outre l'intérêt pratique, cela montre aussi aux enfants les multiples intérêts d'un outil informatique bien utilisé.

Cela doit vous demander du temps et je vous remercie des efforts que vous faites pour nos enfants.

Bien cordialement.
Christine.

Je lui ai bien entendu répondu en la remerciant pour un tel mail, mais franchement pour ma première année recevoir de tels encouragemment je trouve ca trop génial. Et c'est avec ce type de retour que je peux savoir que la stratégie que je cherche à mettre en place est payante: essayer d'utiliser les outils de loisir des élèves pour m'en servir comme outil d'apprentissage (le blog et le podcast).

Donc éloïse, si une chose est sûre, ton site sera vraiment apprécié par les élèves.


----------



## DrFatalis (3 Mars 2006)

Si tu débute sur iweb, avec tes documents prets (textes et photos), il me semble un peu optimiste de penser tout faire en 2h...
même en connaissant keynote !
Comptons plutot une matinée, ou une après midi ou une soirée.

Maintenant, pour " la période ch**** des corrections du bac blanc"; la physique va venir au secours de la philosophie (ce ne sera que juste retour des choses ): 

1 Tu prend ta pile de sujets à corriger (tu sais, les feuilles à l'argumentation fine et aux raisonnements profonds, du style oui-non-peut être...)
2 Tu propulse violemment l'ensemble en direction des cieux (on negligera la résistance de l'air, dans un premier temps)
3 Les copies retombent, les plus massives en premier (statistiquement parlant)
4 tu fais un joli paquet, que tu retourne consciencieusement
5 tu notes en numérotant, allez, 18 pour celle qui était sous la pile (on va pas avoir de pb avec l'harmonisation des notes, c'est du blanc!)
6 et ainsi de suite, jusqu'à 2 pour la plus légère.... :rateau: :rateau:  

A c'est un bon thread ici, tiens, he regrette pas d'être venue, je vais gagner du temps comme ça... je pourrais commencer mon site !


----------



## Lamar (3 Mars 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> 1 Tu prend ta pile de sujets à corriger (tu sais, les feuilles à l'argumentation fine et aux raisonnements profonds, du style oui-non-peut être...)
> 2 Tu propulse violemment l'ensemble en direction des cieux (on negligera la résistance de l'air, dans un premier temps)
> 3 Les copies retombent, les plus massives en premier (statistiquement parlant)
> 4 tu fais un joli paquet, que tu retourne consciencieusement
> ...



Salut à tous,

bonne méthode Dr Fatalis, mais qui récompense seulement la quantité d'écriture, ce qui est très injuste. Il est possible de pondérer cette méthode en parcourant rapidement les copies et en y cherchant dix mots clés, préalablement défini par l'enseignant, toujours à la pointe de la pédagogie. Ainsi la "qualité" rencontre la "quantité" et la note est beaucoup beaucoup plus juste.   (et recombo)


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Mars 2006)

Ma méthode est la suivante :
Séance 1 : Contrôle.
Séance 2 : Correction par échange des copies

Notez que cette méthode présente plusieurs intérêts :  
- occupe 2 séances
- permet de laisser les copies dans l'établissement
- permet un apprentissage par la correction des erreurs des camarades 
- évaluation au plus juste des "savoirs" de l'élève


----------



## nicogala (3 Mars 2006)

- pouvoir lire AvosMacs pdt ce temps...


----------



## Lamar (3 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Ma méthode est la suivante :
> Séance 1 : Contrôle.
> Séance 2 : Correction par échange des copies
> 
> ...



Ca c'est quelque chose que je pratique et que j'aime beaucoup, bravo Chandler


----------



## éloïse (3 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir,

Cool, le feuilleton réunit désormais quelques fidèles... c'est chouette!  

Bon, comme d'hab', vous m'avez gratifiée de réponses toutes plus pertinentes les unes que les autres, donc je vais reprendre en détail: excusez-moi si je suis un peu longue. En plus, demain c'est le w.-e. pour moi (et la fin des vacances pour certains d'entre vous qui me narguaient encore il y a peu), donc je vais prendre mon temps... et de la place!  

@nicogala: 2 heures pour mettre en place mon site, là je crois que tu me surestimes...  En tout cas, c'est gentil de me proposer de le tester (en fait, j'y comptais secrètement  ): j'espère que vous n'aurez pas la dent (trop) dure...
@Kilian2: bravo pour ton site... si on avait des doutes sur ta "macmania", désormais, ce n'est plus possible...  
@captainamo: c'est vrai que c'est sympa d'avoir le soutien (trop rare) des parents: j'ai ouvert une boîte mail pour mes élèves à la rentrée (conseils pour les plans de dissertations personnalisés, devoirs pendant les vacances...), ça a plutôt bien marché (surtout au début, après l'enthousaisme des élèves pour la philo s'est un peu tassé ... bac oblige). J'ai eu aussi des réactions très positives des parents... J'imagine même pas ce que cela va donner avec mon site sponsorisé par les profs de MacGénération... :rose: 
pour la touche d'humour (un classique désormais sur ce topic): @ Dr Fatalis: le coup des copies, je connais: pas pour l'avoir moi-même pratiqué, bien entendu (même si j'ai été tentée...)  
@lamar: j'espère que des élèves ne vont pas nous lire... ils seront dégoûtés... tu sais que tu contribues à entretenir un mythe, là!! On pourrait te prendre au sérieux...

EDIT: et M****!! le temps que j'écrive mon post, de nouvelles interventions... quelle vie sur ce topic! bonjour à chandler_jf, donc...


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Mars 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> @nicogala: 2 heures pour mettre en place mon site, là je crois que tu me surestimes...


oui moi aussi je pense que tu la surestimes ... cf mon dernier point  



			
				éloïse a dit:
			
		

> @lamar: j'espère que des élèves ne vont pas nous lire... ils seront dégoûtés... tu sais que tu contribues à entretenir un mythe, là!! On pourrait te prendre au sérieux...


Pour Lamar ce n'est pas un mythe ... ça lui permet d'assumer sa double vie (bon t'es en retard bb... :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: ). Et puis fqut dire que les SEGPA ils écrivent pas de la philo même si c'est aussi chiant à lire de Nietsch   :rose: 



			
				éloïse a dit:
			
		

> EDIT: et M****!! le temps que j'écrive mon post, de nouvelles interventions... quelle vie sur ce topic! bonjour à chandler_jf, donc...



Eloise poste à 19h15 mais elle n'a pas mon message posté à 18h34 (d'où son edit)  donc elle a rédigé ces 15 lignes en 45 minutes ----> d'où le point 1° de ce post.
Donc Eloise essaye de planifier ça sur un we plutôt que 2 heures 
*CQFD*


----------



## captainamo (3 Mars 2006)

juste pour vous dire que j'ai recu mon mac mini intel core duo et qu'il n'a de cesse de m'épater. donc si vous hésitez et que vous avez des questions au sujet de cette machine n'hésitez pas. 
Concernant le site internet, je pense que dès que tu as iWeb, à condition que tu sois une habituée des solutions Apple (les iapps) tu vas réaliser ton site extrémement vite. Si tu n'es pas habitué aux solutions Apple il faudra te familiariser avec cette interface qui est extrémement simple et logique. Sinon je pense qu'en effet faut faire attention à nos paroles car il y a encore ce mythe de la notation aléatoire.


----------



## éloïse (3 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> oui moi aussi je pense que tu la surestimes ... cf mon dernier point



Tiens, chandler_jf... ça faisait longtemps... toujours aussi aimable...



			
				chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Pour Lamar ce n'est pas un mythe ... ça lui permet d'assumer sa double vie (bon t'es en retard bb... :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: ).



Excuse, je ne voulais pas m'immiscer dans vos histoires...



			
				chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Eloise poste à 19h15 mais elle n'a pas mon message posté à 18h34 (d'où son edit)  donc elle a rédigé ces 15 lignes en 45 minutes ----> d'où le point 1° de ce post.
> Donc Eloise essaye de planifier ça sur un we plutôt que 2 heures
> *CQFD*



Et, bien sûr, tu ne t'es pas dit que je pouvais avoir été interrompue dans la rédaction de ce post... Toujours aussi prompt dans tes jugements, décidément...


----------



## éloïse (3 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> juste pour vous dire que j'ai recu mon mac mini intel core duo et qu'il n'a de cesse de m'épater. donc si vous hésitez et que vous avez des questions au sujet de cette machine n'hésitez pas.



Je n'hésite pas   ... Dis donc, ils sont rapides pour le nouveau mac mini; tu l'as commandé quand?



			
				captainamo a dit:
			
		

> Concernant le site internet, je pense que dès que tu as iWeb, à condition que tu sois une habituée des solutions Apple (les iapps) tu vas réaliser ton site extrémement vite .



je ne suis pas une habituée des "solutions Apple" (les iapps?? c'est quoi?) :rose:   ...


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Mars 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas une habituée des "solutions Apple" (les iapps?? c'est quoi?) :rose:   ...



iTunes, iMovie, iDVD, iCal ... iApp(lications) 



			
				éloïse a dit:
			
		

> Et, bien sûr, tu ne t'es pas dit que je pouvais avoir été interrompue dans la rédaction de ce post... Toujours aussi prompt dans tes jugements, décidément...



je ne juge jamais ... je constate.


----------



## éloïse (3 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> iTunes, iMovie, iDVD, iCal ... iApp(lications)



Merci pour ta précision...



			
				chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> je ne juge jamais ... je constate.


Ben voyons, ... moi je "constate" que tu aimes bien chambrer le 'chtits nouveaux... ou les 'chtites nouvelles sur ce topic' ?!


_Edit_: _j'peux poser une question qu'a rien à voir avec ce topic? c'est quoi le machin vert (Disco) sur le côté gauche, en-dessous des messages??_


----------



## Lamar (3 Mars 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ta précision...
> 
> 
> Ben voyons, ... moi je "constate" que tu aimes bien chambrer le 'chtits nouveaux... ou les 'chtites nouvelles sur ce topic' ?!



C'est exactement ça ! D'ailleurs méfie-toi il a réussi à faire disparaître (je ne sais pas comment, et je ne veux pas le savoir) la charmante Meldon :love: qui venait innocemment poser quelques questions sur nos forums. Lassée par ses remarques désobligeantes qui frisaient le harcèlement, elle a fini par ne plus oser se manifester. Moi-même je tiens difficilement, à coup d'antidépresseurs et de stages réguliers en maison MGEN. Heureusement je trouve consolation et réconfort auprès de mes élèves, si chaleureux, si aimants. Je suis de tout coeur avec toi Eloïse, sois forte, tu peux triompher. 

Nicolas


----------



## éloïse (3 Mars 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> C'est exactement ça ! D'ailleurs méfie-toi il a réussi à faire disparaître (je ne sais pas comment, et je ne veux pas le savoir) la charmante Meldon :love: qui venait innocemment poser quelques questions sur nos forums. Lassée par ses remarques désobligeantes qui frisaient le harcèlement, elle a fini par ne plus oser se manifester.



Ah, la légendaire susceptibilité féminine... "la charmante Meldon" a p'têt tout simplement changé de pseudo (histoire de naviguer tranquille sur ce forum...)  . Elle n'est peut-être pas si loin, après tout. 

Merci en tout cas, Lamar, de ton soutien... 

_Edit_ _ Ne faites pas attention à l'edit de mon dernier post... j'ai trouvé (toute seule, comme une grande) la signification de cette étrange coutume macgenerationnesque... Et du coup, j'ai trouvé de très gentils messages dont j'ignorais l'existence... :love: Merci à leurs auteurs  _


----------



## captainamo (3 Mars 2006)

Alors les iapps ce sont toutes les applications d'Apple pour le grand public ce qui comprends : itunes, imovie, idvd, iphoto, garage band et iweb pour la suite ilife.
Pour la bureautique il y a page et keynote (que je les aimes ces deux là lol).

Le dernier né d'apple (mac mini intel) est vraiment impressionnant, du mois pour l'utilisation que j'en fait (bureautique, internet, vidéo, média center). Pour faire simple il encode deux fois plus vite une vidéo que mon power mac G5 mono 1,8Ghz et il applique les effets vidéo dans imovie deux fois plus vite également. Ensuite j'ai un powerbook G4 1Ghz et il m'était difficile de regarder des vidéos HD en 720 p et pour les vidéos HD 1080p j'avais une image de temps en temps. Le power mac G5 lisait correctement le 720 p avec un tout petit peu de sacades et le 1080p saccadait énormément rendant la vidéo illisible. Et bien le mini lit le 1080p sans aucun pb et pourtant le powermac G5 a 1,5Go de ram alors que le mini en a que les 512 Mo fourni avec.

Alors si vous cherchez un ordi qui pulvérise les powerpc mono processeur, peu encombrant pour le brancher à une télé HD comme je l'ai fait ou à un écran externe le mini est vraiment idéal (j'ai pas essayé de jeux dessus vu que je n'en ai pas et qu'au vu du chipset il ne faut pas trop compter jouer en 3D dessus).

De plus chose trés intéressante pour nous les profs: on peut piloter le diaporama keynote avec la télécommande apple qui sert pour front row. Alors pour ceux qui ont pas 1000 euros à mettre dans un ibook plutot trés lent par rapport à ce mini (en attendant les mac book) et qu'ils ont 600 euros a investir dans un ordi ce mini est génial car il est petit et facile à transporter (meme s'il faut l'adaptaeur secteur avec) et se branche comme un ordi portable à un vidéo projecteur pour faire ses keynote et changer ses diapos avec la télécommande (penser tout de meme à réserver un clavier et une souris usb à votre établissement pour ouvrir le keynote au début du cour.)

Si vous avez d'autres questions dessus n'hésitez pas.


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Mars 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ta précision...
> 
> 
> Ben voyons, ... moi je "constate" que tu aimes bien chambrer le 'chtits nouveaux... ou les 'chtites nouvelles sur ce topic' ?!
> ...



NON ... tout le monde ... et pas que sur le forum 
Mais c'est jamais méchant ...
@Lamar : au lieu de dire des conneries tu peux répondre aux questions un peu non ??? :mouais:   
Bon alors le machin vert : c'est ta force disco ... ie le nombre de points que tu donnes ou enlèves quand tu fais tourner la boule à facettes ... La "force" tient compte de ton nombre de post, de l'ancienneté et du nombre de point disco reçus ...
Pour en savoir plus va faire un tour dans les FAQ rubrique status et classement ....

Sinon Meldon elle me manque :rose: :rose: :rose:



			
				éloïse a dit:
			
		

> _Edit_ _ Ne faites pas attention à l'edit de mon dernier post... j'ai trouvé (toute seule, comme une grande) la signification de cette étrange coutume macgenerationnesque... Et du coup, j'ai trouvé de très gentils messages dont j'ignorais l'existence... :love: Merci à leurs auteurs  _


... trop tard  ... bon ben c'est le moment de faire tourner la boule à facettes ....  (A mon avis je peux pas, vBull' va pas être ok o))


----------



## Kilian2 (4 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> Alors les iapps ce sont toutes les applications d'Apple pour le grand public ce qui comprends : itunes, imovie, idvd, iphoto, garage band et iweb pour la suite ilife.
> Pour la bureautique il y a page et keynote (que je les aimes ces deux là lol).
> 
> Le dernier né d'apple (mac mini intel) est vraiment impressionnant, du mois pour l'utilisation que j'en fait (bureautique, internet, vidéo, média center). Pour faire simple il encode deux fois plus vite une vidéo que mon power mac G5 mono 1,8Ghz et il applique les effets vidéo dans imovie deux fois plus vite également. Ensuite j'ai un powerbook G4 1Ghz et il m'était difficile de regarder des vidéos HD en 720 p et pour les vidéos HD 1080p j'avais une image de temps en temps. Le power mac G5 lisait correctement le 720 p avec un tout petit peu de sacades et le 1080p saccadait énormément rendant la vidéo illisible. Et bien le mini lit le 1080p sans aucun pb et pourtant le powermac G5 a 1,5Go de ram alors que le mini en a que les 512 Mo fourni avec.
> ...



Super je vais le recommander peux tu le tester sous Google Earth ?


----------



## nicogala (4 Mars 2006)

Kilian2 a dit:
			
		

> Super je vais le recommander peux tu le tester sous Google Earth ?


Ça peut être fait dans un autre fil, ne pas hésiter à en ouvrir un pour témoigner du nouveau Mini


----------



## captainamo (4 Mars 2006)

je ne sais pas si google earth est en UB mais j'ai été vraiment surpris. Il est très fluide. par contre dans imovie il est facile de le faire ramer. En fait les calculs des effets est bien deux fois plus rapide que sur le powermac G5 que j'ai. Mais dès qu'on veut mettre un thème puis préparer son montage, en somme faire un gros truc et bien entre chaque opération ca rame. Alors au final ca va aussi vite que le G5 puisque ca rame entre les étapes mais ca calcul plus vite les effets. 
Mais le mois prochain je n'aurai plus ce problème. Ca vient des 512Mo qui sont insuffisantes pour faire du traitement vidéo surtout manipuler les centaines de méga de chaque clip. DOnc je vais le passer en 2Go de Ram dès e mois prochain surtout que d'après ce que j'ai compris le fait d'avoir deux processeurs (ou deux coeurs) rendent les machines plus gourmande en ram. Donc que tout le monde se rassure pour du calcul pur le mini est une méga bombe, mais pour que cette puissance ne soit pas limité faut mettre de la ram


----------



## Lamar (4 Mars 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Ça peut être fait dans un autre fil, ne pas hésiter à en ouvrir un pour témoigner du nouveau Mini



Captainamo n'a pas écouté le modérateur, ça va faire très mal. :casse: :modo: :hosto: 
Chandler explique lui ce que font les modo à ceux qui ne font pas attention à ce qu'ils disent.


----------



## nicogala (4 Mars 2006)

*CAPTAINAMO*!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












écoutes le môssieur Lamar, il a souvent raison...


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Mars 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Chandler explique lui ce que font les modo à ceux qui ne font pas attention à ce qu'ils disent.



Merci de me laisser finir tes interventions  ... (il a un poil dans la main qui lui sert de canne). 
Pour rester dans le sujet on a :
- la simple remarque ie un post écrit en vert
- le mot dans le carnet ie un MP plus ou moins virulent d'un modérateur
- les parents convoqués ie message supprimé.
- le conseil de discipline ie un ban. 

Voilà. 
C'est vrai que tu devrais ouvrir un sujet dans la partie mac de bureau ... 
Et puis tu nous précisera que pour une utilisation plus classique (c'est bien le but du mini non ???) il ne faut pas 2 Go de RAM car sinon je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt. J'imagine pas le prix que ça va te coûter ... le mini était vraiment le modèle qui te va le mieux ???



			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> écoutes le môssieur Lamar, il a souvent raison...



  c'est pas parole d'évangile non plus  
 Lamar, Nicogala


----------



## Lamar (4 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Merci de me laisser finir tes interventions  ... (il a un poil dans la main qui lui sert de canne).
> Pour rester dans le sujet on a :
> - la simple remarque ie un post écrit en vert
> - le mot dans le carnet ie un MP plus ou moins virulent d'un modérateur
> ...


 
Merci Chandler, tu fais ça bien mieux que moi   Je préfère cafter auprès du modérateur  
Captainamo j'espère que tu as compris cette fois. Et que cela serve d'exemple aux autres, n'est-ce pas Eloïse ? qui pouffe là bas dans son coin parce que son petit camarade s'est fait réprimander (oh là, il est temps que les cours reprennent, ça commence à me manquer tout ce petit cirque, tiens je ferais bien une interro surprise lundi :hein: )


----------



## captainamo (4 Mars 2006)

j'ai ouvert un topic dans mac de bureau, par contre il n'es pas hors sujet de parler de l'intéret du mini dans l'éducation....

Sinon le choix du mini pour moi est très judicieux parce qu'un powermac c'est énorme, un imac aussi vu que c'est pour brancher sur ma télé HD. lol


----------



## éloïse (4 Mars 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Merci Chandler, tu fais ça bien mieux que moi   Je préfère cafter auprès du modérateur
> Captainamo j'espère que tu as compris cette fois. Et que cela serve d'exemple aux autres, n'est-ce pas Eloïse ? qui pouffe là bas dans son coin parce que son petit camarade s'est fait réprimander (oh là, il est temps que les cours reprennent, ça commence à me manquer tout ce petit cirque, tiens je ferais bien une interro surprise lundi :hein: )




OOOUUUUPS... Vue! D'abord, j'ai pas pouffé (c'est pas mon style     )... Ensuite, personnellement, je ne trouve pas le p'tit post de Captainamo sur le nouveau MacMini hors-sujet. De toute façon, le sujet de ce topic "Switch pour enseignant" est suffisamment vaste pour qu'on y mette à peu près tout et n'importe quoi, non??
Mais bon, par rapport à ce que j'y ai écrit, moi, dans ce topic, je suis de toute façon mal placée pour donner des leçons... et puis 'chui nouvelle, alors :mouais: ...
en plus 'chui une fille alors   ...
et en plus, prof' de philo, alors :affraid:   ... 


_EDIT_: _PS pour notre Modérateur perso', j'ai nommé (mais vous l'aurez tous reconnu) ... (roulement de tambour... ) le grand *Nicogala* : dis donc, 'i sont beaux tes smileys... Tu les as eu où?!?! Privilège de modérateur?_


----------



## Lamar (4 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> j'ai ouvert un topic dans mac de bureau, par contre il n'es pas hors sujet de parler de l'intéret du mini dans l'éducation....



mais il répond l'effronté


----------



## captainamo (4 Mars 2006)

oh que oui je réponds lol. Alors éloïse sais tu comment on distingue un enseignant qui utilise un mac d'un enseignant qui utilise un pc?

(c'est la blague nulle de la soirée mais bon vu l'heure j'ai pas pu m'en empécher et en plus c'est pas si éloigné de la réalité lol))


----------



## éloïse (5 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> oh que oui je réponds lol. Alors éloïse sais tu comment on distingue un enseignant qui utilise un mac d'un enseignant qui utilise un pc?
> 
> (c'est la blague nulle de la soirée mais bon vu l'heure j'ai pas pu m'en empécher et en plus c'est pas si éloigné de la réalité lol))



ouh là, je m'attends à tout... je t'écoute:



_Edit:... ???    Bon ben, j'crois que j'aurai pas la réponse ce soir... Tant pis! Bonne nuit à tous..._


----------



## captainamo (5 Mars 2006)

Ben l'un est en pleine forme, de bonne humeur et pas l'autre. Pourquoi?

En pleine forme car la préparation de ses cours sur l'ordi lui a pris une bonne heure de moins que son collègue car il posséde page, keynote et l'autre doit se débattre avec word et powerpoint. 
De bonne humeur car ses élèves sont ravis du cours qu'il vient de présenter avec keynote et du site qu'il a mis en place avec iWeb alors que son collègue a eu ses élèves qui se sont moqués de son diaporama sans esthétique, moqueries qui ont atteint leur appogée lorsqu'en plein milieu de la présentation un écran bleu est apparu l'obligeant à retirer la baterie de son portable de 4Kg et à tout redémarer. De plus, porter son ordi de 4Kilos tout les jours a fini par lui provoquer un mal de dos chronique. 

Bon c'était nul et pourtant, est-ce si loin de la réalité....

Méditons sur cette phrase dès demain... Car pour ce soir, bonne nuit aux couches tards.


----------



## Tarul (5 Mars 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Merci Chandler, tu fais ça bien mieux que moi   Je préfère cafter auprès du modérateur
> Captainamo j'espère que tu as compris cette fois. Et que cela serve d'exemple aux autres, n'est-ce pas Eloïse ? qui pouffe là bas dans son coin parce que son petit camarade s'est fait réprimander (oh là, il est temps que les cours reprennent, ça commence à me manquer tout ce petit cirque, tiens je ferais bien une interro surprise lundi :hein: )




(un peut en retard mais bon) 

hé hé elooïse, t'as vu captain il s'est fait grondé . Ho lala! , c'est pas bien.
Moi, je suis irréprochable . 


Sinon eloïse a raison, le titre du poste est trés vaste, pour que le petit mac mini soit cité dans le poste .

au niveau des machines pour un switch d'un enseignant je vois dans l'ordre : ibook, powerbook, imac ou MDP. Les enseignants(sauf dans certains domaines) n'ont pas besoin d'une forte puissance.

pour fois je vais revenir au sujet 
Tu as encore des questions eloïses?


----------



## éloïse (5 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> Ben l'un est en pleine forme, de bonne humeur et pas l'autre. Pourquoi?
> 
> En pleine forme car la préparation de ses cours sur l'ordi lui a pris une bonne heure de moins que son collègue car il posséde page, keynote et l'autre doit se débattre avec word et powerpoint.
> De bonne humeur car ses élèves sont ravis du cours qu'il vient de présenter avec keynote et du site qu'il a mis en place avec iWeb alors que son collègue a eu ses élèves qui se sont moqués de son diaporama sans esthétique, moqueries qui ont atteint leur appogée lorsqu'en plein milieu de la présentation un écran bleu est apparu l'obligeant à retirer la baterie de son portable de 4Kg et à tout redémarer. De plus, porter son ordi de 4Kilos tout les jours a fini par lui provoquer un mal de dos chronique.
> ...




Et Bonjour aux.. lève-tôt :mouais: ...?? Bon, c'est dimanche quand même...
Ouiiii... c'est moyen-drôle, ta blague (_on met ça sur le compte que je ne suis pas encore bien révelliée et que j'ai mon deuxième paquet de copies du bac blanc qui m'attend, là, pas loin, sur la table... (soupir)_ :sleep: ).
Moi de toute façon, avec ou sans Mac, je suis toujours en forme et de bonne humeur (_ouh, le gros mensonge, là_)...


----------



## Kilian2 (5 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas si google earth est en UB mais j'ai été vraiment surpris. Il est très fluide. par contre dans imovie il est facile de le faire ramer. En fait les calculs des effets est bien deux fois plus rapide que sur le powermac G5 que j'ai. Mais dès qu'on veut mettre un thème puis préparer son montage, en somme faire un gros truc et bien entre chaque opération ca rame. Alors au final ca va aussi vite que le G5 puisque ca rame entre les étapes mais ca calcul plus vite les effets.
> Mais le mois prochain je n'aurai plus ce problème. Ca vient des 512Mo qui sont insuffisantes pour faire du traitement vidéo surtout manipuler les centaines de méga de chaque clip. DOnc je vais le passer en 2Go de Ram dès e mois prochain surtout que d'après ce que j'ai compris le fait d'avoir deux processeurs (ou deux coeurs) rendent les machines plus gourmande en ram. Donc que tout le monde se rassure pour du calcul pur le mini est une méga bombe, mais pour que cette puissance ne soit pas limité faut mettre de la ram



Parfait je crois qu'il va faire un tabac !!
Reste maintenant pour moi à vaincre les aprioris


----------



## éloïse (5 Mars 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> (un peut en retard mais bon)
> 
> hé hé elooïse, t'as vu captain il s'est fait grondé . Ho lala! , c'est pas bien.
> Moi, je suis irréprochable .
> ...




Salut Tarul!! Pour l'instant pas de questions (bizarre, hein? 'chui p'têt malade... )... En fait, j'attends l'arrivée de iLife 06 et d'iWeb pour vous bombarder de questions (et de plaintes, genre "ça maaaarche pas!!!").

A moins que... on peut p'têt créer une nouvelle digression sur ce topic:
"Combien de temps vous l'avez attendue, vous, votre commande iLife 06?" (en précisant que vous êtes prof', hein, pour faire style "on reste dans le topic")...

En plus, ça pourra être marrant... on aura droit aux dénonciations (calomnieuses, cela va sans dire, de Lamar) et aux 'tites remarques "tout en souplesse" de "notre" modérateur, Nicogal'... (Je m'permets de ces familiarités moi... ouh, là là...      j'vais encore me faire frapper).

Ah, on va encore passer un "bon dimanche..."  

PS: c'est quoi *"MDP"**?


_EDIT: Je n'avais pas vu Kilian 2... 'chui vraiment trop bavarde, moi... Bonjour, donc..._


----------



## Kilian2 (5 Mars 2006)

Pour moi il a sufit de quesques jours  N'hésite pas pour les questions c'est dimanche


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Mars 2006)

Je pense qu'il voullait dire MBP et non MDP...


----------



## nicogala (5 Mars 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> _EDIT_: _PS pour notre Modérateur perso', j'ai nommé (mais vous l'aurez tous reconnu) ... (roulement de tambour... ) le grand *Nicogala* : dis donc, 'i sont beaux tes smileys... Tu les as eu où?!?! Privilège de modérateur?_


Pssst... je vais te dire un secret : où que tu sois sur le web, tu peux faire un clic-contextuel (Ctrl-clic ou clic-droit) sur les éléments d'une page comme les images et les smilies, là tu vois l'option "ouvrir l'image dans un nouvel onglet" et souvent une fois ouvert dans l'onglet tu vois dans la barre d'adresse l'adresse réelle de l'image (qui n'a pas forcément de rapport avec l'adresse du site où tu l'a vue) ... 

Je vais en profiter pour te faire comprendre un peu mieux comment fonctionne un site web : 
Tu as du remarquer que lorsque tu vas sur un site bien souvent tu as une adresse simple comme http://www.apple.com , 
Si tu vas sur la version française tu auras:  http://www.apple.com/fr/ tu remarques le /fr/ à la fin , 
Cliquons sur le lien vers le MacMini et nous obtenons : http://www.apple.com/fr/macmini/

Tu vois que les modifications apportées à l'adresse suivent une certaine logique : on part du site de base en anglais, on ajoutes /fr pour passer au français, puis /macmini pour passer à la section parlant du MacMini du site en français etc...

C'est comme les poupées russes, en fait à la racine (base) du site apple.com il y a une série de dossiers dont le dossier "fr" , qui lui même contient bcp de dossiers dont un dossier "macmini" qui contient les fichiers .html qui permettent à ton navigateur d'afficher les informations présentes sur la page...

Ouvrons la grande image de tête de la page MacMini dans un nouvel onglet, et on découvre comme adresse : *http: //images.apple.com/ fr/macmini/images/indextop20060302.jpg*
Ce qui signifie qu'il existe (_grosso modo_, les puristes pardonneront) un site d'Apple consacré aux images qui seront affichées dans les diverses pages des autres sites de la société ... de la même manière on retrouve nos dossiers "fr", "macmini" et "images" puis le nom de l'image "indextop20060302.jpg" 

En fait sur la page internet du MacMini, dans le fichier .html il y a une ligne de code qui demande à ton navigateur d'aller chercher l'image à l'adresse indiquée et de l'afficher à cette place dans la page... 


Donc si je te donnes l'adresse suivante : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/smile.gif  et si tu as bien écouté tu devrais pouvoir la remonter à l'envers (en partant du nom de l'image au bout à droite : "smile.gif") pour trouver qu'elle provient du site de... oh surprise!!! Les Forums de MacGé ! 


Voilà, le principe est exactement le même dans les forums, lorsque tu veux insérer une image dans un message, tu insères simplement l'adresse (url) de l'image entre les balises  ... [/ img] ... 

Sachant tout ça tu vas trouver toute seule l'adresse du site d'où proviennent les smilies ;)
C'est ton devoir pour aujourd'hui :p


----------



## NightWalker (5 Mars 2006)

Par exemple...


----------



## Paski.pne (5 Mars 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Par exemple...


Mon cher NightWalker,
ceci est un fil sur le Mac et l'enseignement,
vous auriez pu faire un petit effort pour rester dans le sujet





Mais, je viens de comprendre la raison de votre manque d'attention  





Pourtant, j'ai bon espoir, qu'un jour,
vous concrétisiez les espoirs que nous mettons en vous  





Bon, ceci étant dit, la pitance est prête.
C'est l'heure d'aller manger





À TABLE !!!






  
(@ éloïse, en faisant le "copier l'adresse de l'image" et toute la démarche, dont te parle nicogala, tu pourras facilement retrouver le site d'où sont tirés ces smileys et en insérer toi-même plus tard )


----------



## Tarul (5 Mars 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il voullait dire MBP et non MDP...



hou la vilaine faute de frappe que jai fait. :rose:

pour me racheter je vais dire à eloïse : " MBP=macbook pro


----------



## NightWalker (5 Mars 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Mon cher NightWalker,
> ceci est un fil sur le Mac et l'enseignement,
> vous auriez pu faire un petit effort pour rester dans le sujet


Ben quoi... tu n'as jamais bavé devant une prof...


----------



## captainamo (5 Mars 2006)

bon d'accord la blague est nulle lol. Mais bon il était trés tard. Sinon je pense que pour un prof qui utilise keynote vaut mieux un macbook pro ou un power book plutot qu'un ibook (à cause de la fonction écran séparé qui n'est pas dans l'ibook). Après à la maison ca dépend si on a un écran ou pas et ce qu'on veut faire de l'ordi. L'imac et le macmini se tiennent dès lors que ce n'est pas pour faire du jeu.


----------



## éloïse (5 Mars 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Pssst... je vais te dire un secret : où que tu sois sur le web, tu peux faire un clic-contextuel (Ctrl-clic ou clic-droit) sur les éléments d'une page comme les images et les smilies, là tu vois l'option "ouvrir l'image dans un nouvel onglet" et souvent une fois ouvert dans l'onglet tu vois dans la barre d'adresse l'adresse réelle de l'image (qui n'a pas forcément de rapport avec l'adresse du site où tu l'a vue) ...
> 
> Je vais en profiter pour te faire comprendre un peu mieux comment fonctionne un site web :
> 
> ...


----------



## nicogala (5 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> à cause de la fonction écran séparé qui n'est pas dans l'ibook


Ça m'a jamais géné, un petit coup de ScreenPanningDoctor et il n'y paraît plus...


----------



## éloïse (5 Mars 2006)

_Je sens que je vais user et abuser de cette trouvaille qui m'amuse follement... _


Merci à Nicogala 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sans oublier:

à NightWalker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à Paski.pne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour leur soutien sur ce sujet!!!




Aaaah... j'me coucherai moins bête ce soir...



_EDIT: ... 20 min... pour trouver et écrire ce post... quand même..._


----------



## Tarul (5 Mars 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> _Je sens que je vais user et abuser de cette trouvaille qui m'amuse follement... _
> 
> 
> Merci à Nicogala
> ...



pas grave eloïse, c'était ta 1ere fois, ca ira plus vite la prochaine fois. Ca sera pareil avec iweb.


----------



## nicogala (5 Mars 2006)

Félicitation Eloïse ! Tu as droit à un


----------



## Tarul (5 Mars 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Félicitation Eloïse ! Tu as droit à un



Eloïse pour ton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Dit! dit Nico, j'ai droit un bon point?


----------



## éloïse (5 Mars 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Félicitation Eloïse ! Tu as droit à un





C'est tout...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bon, tant pis; sinon, j'ai une question (rien à voir avec le topic, mais bon, c'est dimanche et les modérateurs sont contents de leurs recrues...) :  Pourquoi vous avez tous un panneau style "attention" ou "danger" en dessous de votre profil, à côté du truc à boules?  Et pourquoi moi j'en ai pas?...


----------



## Tarul (5 Mars 2006)

si tu n'en veux pas, je suis preneur


----------



## captainamo (5 Mars 2006)

oui spanning doctor est une solution, mais encore fallait-il la connaîtire lol (je ne la connaissais pas jusqu'à aujourd'hui lol)

Pour le panneau je le vois lorsque tu fais tes posts mais je ne sais pas ce que c'est


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Mars 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi vous avez tous un panneau style "attention" ou "danger" en dessous de votre profil, à côté du truc à boules?  Et pourquoi moi j'en ai pas?...



    
Ben tu veux pas avertir les modos que ton propre message est hors charte.


----------



## éloïse (5 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu veux pas avertir les modos que ton propre message est hors charte.



Moi pas comprendre... :mouais:  Tu peux pas être plus explicite?


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Mars 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> Moi pas comprendre... :mouais:  Tu peux pas être plus explicite?



Ben fait un test tu vas comprendre ...


----------



## NightWalker (5 Mars 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> Moi pas comprendre... :mouais:  Tu peux pas être plus explicite?


C'est un panneau pour avertir les modos que le message est hors charte. Or, à priori on ne va quand même pas dénoncer soi même... :mouais: Ne t'inquiètes pas chez moi je vois ton paneau de chantier


----------



## DrFatalis (5 Mars 2006)

Pour l'utiliser tous les jours...
un ibook suffit amplement en enseignement...

Comme disait l'autre... si on a besoin de notes supplémentaires, c'est qu'on ne maitrise pas le sujet... ou que la présentation est mal faite !

Il ne faut pas oublier que (pour la plupart) nous n'avons pas une chaire ou déclamer, immobile face aux huées, nos cours mirifiques, et éclairer de l'irridescente lueur de notre génie la masse sombre des apprenants béats...

Donc nous nous déplaçons en cours (tout particulièrement en philo d'ailleur, j'ai le souvenir d'une école dite péripatéticienne qui... mais restons concentré) et il est difficile de scruter un écran distinct de celui où nous projetons la quintessence de notre onction pédagogique... 

à moins d'utiliser pour télécommander keynote un téléphone mobile affichant des notes supplémentaires sur son écran, pas encore possible mais qui sait...).


----------



## éloïse (5 Mars 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> C'est un panneau pour avertir les modos que le message est hors charte. Or, à priori on ne va quand même pas dénoncer soi même... :mouais: Ne t'inquiètes pas chez moi je vois ton paneau de chantier



Merci NightWalker, là tout s'éclaire et c'est... logique...  
désolée pour cette question naïve (visiblement si affligeante que chandler_jf n'a pas jugé digne d'y répondre une fois pour toutes).


----------



## éloïse (5 Mars 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'utiliser tous les jours...
> un ibook suffit amplement en enseignement...
> 
> Comme disait l'autre... si on a besoin de notes supplémentaires, c'est qu'on ne maitrise pas le sujet... ou que la présentation est mal faite !
> ...



Dr Fatalis particulièrement en verve ce soir... tu prépares ta rentrée???

Mon iBook me satisfait pleinement, en tout cas, pour reprendre le fil; je ne cherche pas la performance absolue, de toute façon, mais un outil fiable, à la hauteur de mes compétences (ouh, là là... que n'ai-je pas dit... je tends le bâton pour me faire battre...  ).


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Mars 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> Merci NightWalker, là tout s'éclaire et c'est... logique...
> désolée pour cette question naïve (visiblement si affligeante que chandelr-jf n'a pas jugé digne d'y répondre une fois pour toutes).





			
				chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu veux pas avertir les modos que ton propre message est hors charte.





			
				NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> C'est un panneau pour avertir les modos que le message est hors charte. Or, à priori on ne va quand même pas dénoncer soi même... :mouais:



La syntaxe ... on a dit exactement la même chose :mouais: :hein: 
Et puis moi c'est chandler_jf et pas chandler-jf 
Merci.

_Edit : après moi ce que j'en dii c'est que je ne suis pas littéraire pour 2 sous mais scientifique_


----------



## éloïse (5 Mars 2006)

oh oh... chandler_jf serait-il de mauvaise humeur.. ou susceptible (défaut reconnu comme typiquement féminin pourtant)... Bon, en tout cas désolée, je te présente mes plus plates excuses.




			
				chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> La syntaxe ... on a dit exactement la même chose :mouais: :hein:



Je n'avais pas compris la fonction du panneau (eh oui, mon ignorance va jusque là... c'est pour cette raison que le message de NightWalker m'a paru plus clair... et puis il me faut toujours un peu de temps pour comprendre...  ). 




			
				chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Et puis moi c'est chandler_jf et pas chandler-jf


Je réitère mes excuses... la faute est corrigée.


----------



## captainamo (5 Mars 2006)

En effet faut bien maîtriser son sujet mais après une soirée longue et lorsqu'on a cours le lendemain savoir ce qu'il vient ensuite, avoir le chrono sous les yeux et tout ca c'est bien pratique, sans compter des petites notes pour etre sur de ne rien oublier. C'est vrai que je me déplace beaucoup ce qui ne m'empéche pas de revenir à mon bureau pour zieuter ce qui vient ensuite lol. perso je ne pourrais pas me passer de l'affichage de l'écran principal séparé de l'écran secondaire. Sans compter que je peux mettre une document projeté pour les élèves tout en allant chercher un autre ou en fabriquer un directement. C'est vraiment pratique et pourquoi ne pas profiter de ce plus si on le peut, surtout si les ibooks avec le logiciel peuvent le faire aussi.


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Mars 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> oh oh... chandler_jf serait-il de mauvaise humeur.. ou susceptible (défaut reconnu comme typiquement féminin pourtant)... Bon, en tout cas désolée, je te présente mes plus plates excuses.



Le ton de mes réponses est fonction de celui du message précédent :hein: alors si tu veux être comprise comme il le faut, il faut user et abuser des smiley     surtout que maintenant tu maîtrise le sujet  
Sinon mon coté mauvaise humeur, susceptible ... en un mot chieuse c'est que je suis pour l'égalité des sexes :love:


----------



## Lamar (5 Mars 2006)

Désolé je cherche des choses à rajouter depuis les derniers messages de Chandler_jf (à mon avis la barre, je crois qu'on l'appelle underscore c'est pour emmerder le monde  , mais ceci est son choix de pseudo, donc moi j'ai toujours veillé à respecter cette particularité, sauf quand nous sommes devenus plus intimes et que je me suis laissé aller à un "Chandler" qui témoignait de mon amitié et de mon admiration pour cet individu), donc je disais avant de me perdre entre deux parenthèses, que je cherche quelque chose de drôle à dire mais que rien ne vient, mais cela me frustre beaucoup car je sens que je pourrais chambrer en même temps Chandler et Eloïse. Inspiration, quand tu nous fuit.

Nicolas


----------



## éloïse (5 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Le ton de mes réponses est fonction de celui du message précédent :hein: alors si tu veux être comprise comme il le faut, il faut user et abuser des smiley



Ouais   Je n'avais pas l'impression d'avoir été agressive (juste une petite pique en passant...). Encore désolée :rose: .


_Edit: Salut Lamar! c'est gentil à toi de vouloir détendre l'atmosphère... Mais bon là je crois que chandler_jf est fâché... 
Au fait, c'est Lamar ou Nicolas qu'il faut t'appeler? _


----------



## nicogala (5 Mars 2006)

@Lamar : Bah tu pourrais leur dire que : "Bon allé les minots, la récrée est finie! " et "pfff à cet age là  les filles et les garçon c'est terrible, ça n'arrête pas de se chamailler pour un rien  "


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Mars 2006)

Les vacances sont finies ... 
alors merci de respecter / supporter mes humeurs changeantes 
:love: 

Sinon @Lamar : merci choupinet. Sinon le _ c'est pas pour faire chier mais le pseudo chandler était déjà pris ... alors j'ai mis le même que ma messagerie ... mémoire limitée oblige :rateau: :rose: 
@Eloise : sans smiley je prends un message au premier degré ... 
@Nico : compris ...  on est pas totalement HS ... l'enseignement est aussi l'art de déjouer les conflits.


----------



## Lamar (5 Mars 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> Ouais   Je n'avais pas l'impression d'avoir été agressive (juste une petite pique en passant...). Encore désolée :rose: .
> 
> 
> _Edit: Salut Lamar! c'est gentil à toi de vouloir détendre l'atmosphère... Mais bon là je crois que chandler_jf est fâché...
> Au fait, c'est Lamar ou Nicolas qu'il faut t'appeler? _



C'est comme Chandler (qui soit dit en passant ne doit pas être faché du tout, ou alors je connais mal mon bonhomme, mais rassure toi, pour le facher il faut des trucs un peu plus sérieux que ça  ), Lamar c'est mon pseudo (comme Chandler_jf) et Nicolas c'est pour les intimes (comme Chandler, pour le sus-nommé). Bientôt tu pourras m'appeler Nicolas  


Nicolas

Edith : évidemment grillé deux fois, le temps que je poste. Chienne de vie. Bonne reprise Chandler, demain à 8h45 j'aurais une petite pensée pour toi à Clermont Ferrand.
A Nicogala :  :king: :modo:


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Mars 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme Chandler (qui soit dit en passant ne doit pas être faché du tout, ou alors je connais mal mon bonhomme, mais rassure toi, pour le facher il faut des trucs un peu plus sérieux que ça  ), Lamar c'est mon pseudo (comme Chandler_jf) et Nicolas c'est pour les intimes (comme Chandler, pour le sus-nommé). Bientôt tu pourras m'appeler Nicolas
> 
> 
> Nicolas



oui il m'en faut mais beaucoup mais beaucoup plus pour me fâcher ... mais pas moins pour n'énerver deux minutes le temps de rédiger une réponse     (combo)
Sinon pour moi il y a 3 degrés : chandler_jf < chandler < jeff   
Nico tu peux passer au stade 3 non ??


----------



## Lamar (5 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> oui il m'en faut mais beaucoup mais beaucoup plus pour me fâcher ... mais pas moins pour n'énerver deux minutes le temps de rédiger une réponse     (combo)
> Sinon pour moi il y a 3 degrés : chandler_jf < chandler < jeff
> Nico tu peux passer au stade 3 non ??



Merci Jeff :rose: :love:  (et recombo)
(en même temps ça me fait bizarre, je n'ai plus l'impression de parler à mon frère Chandler_jf  )


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Mars 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Edith : évidemment grillé deux fois, le temps que je poste. Chienne de vie. Bonne reprise Chandler, demain à 8h45 j'aurais une petite pensée pour toi à Clermont Ferrand.
> A Nicogala :  :king: :modo:



Je serai dans le train pour Montluçon  ... 3 heures de train par jour, faut aimer les voyages


----------



## NightWalker (5 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Je serai dans le train pour Montluçon  ... 3 heures de train par jour, faut aimer les voyages


Tiens j'y étais mercredi-vendredi dernier... Mercredi j'y suis arrivé avec de la neige, belle poudreuse . Vendredi, je suis parti sous des trombes d'eau, en voiture c'était hyper galère...


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Mars 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Tiens j'y étais mercredi-vendredi dernier... Mercredi j'y suis arrivé avec de la neige, belle poudreuse . Vendredi, je suis parti sous des trombes d'eau, en voiture c'était hyper galère...



DECONNE ...
Si tu reviens c'est avec plaisir que je ferais une nanoAES au café de la gare


----------



## NightWalker (5 Mars 2006)

Je dois y retourner à la fin du mois ou début mois prochain... ce serait cool un nanoAES


----------



## captainamo (6 Mars 2006)

c'est quoi un nanoAES?


----------



## NightWalker (6 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi un nanoAES?


AES et pour nanoAES c'est parce que on ne sera qu'à deux ( ou peut-être trois si ma collègue veut bien se joindre à nous  ). A moins qu'il y a d'autres MacUsers à Montluçon ???


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Mars 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> AES et pour nanoAES c'est parce que on ne sera qu'à deux ( ou peut-être trois si ma collègue veut bien se joindre à nous  ). A moins qu'il y a d'autres MacUsers à Montluçon ???



A 3 :mouais: ?  Elle est comment ta collègue ?? 
Alors j'en connais encore au moins 2 : Ginnette107 (qui ne va jamais voir ce message, comme elle est toujours au bar ) et un de mes élève (donc on va éviter   )


----------



## captainamo (6 Mars 2006)

Mais c quoi les initiales AES j'ai toujours rien capté lol:rateau:


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> Mais c quoi les initiales AES j'ai toujours rien capté lol:rateau:



Apple Expo Sauvage


----------



## NightWalker (6 Mars 2006)

*A*pple *E*xpo *S*auvage


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Mars 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> *A*pple *E*xpo *S*auvage



Même si certain(es)    (combo) trouvent ce message plus explicite :


----------



## captainamo (6 Mars 2006)

c'est génial ca, vous pouvez m'en parler un peu plus. Ca a lieu ou? QUI organise? Quels sont les activtités proposées?


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> c'est génial ca, vous pouvez m'en parler un peu plus. Ca a lieu ou? QUI organise? Quels sont les activtités proposées?



Je te redonne le lien posté par NW : tu vas y trouver toutes les AES / miniAES / nano AES ou les bouffes prévues.


----------



## captainamo (7 Mars 2006)

ok merci beaucoup. Ca a l'air bien sympa.


----------



## chandler_jf (7 Mars 2006)

*BON VOUS ETES EN GREVE OU QUOI ????​*


----------



## Lamar (7 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> *BON VOUS ETES EN GREVE OU QUOI ????​*



Non, pourquoi ?


----------



## éloïse (7 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir,

Juste un petit coucou en passant... 'y a pas grand'monde ce soir...
Beaucoup de travail sans doute... ou d'autres loisirs peut-être... 

A bientôt...



_edit: M****, mon smiley 'marche pas dans les titres... ça fait nul!!! et je n'arrive pas à l'effacer!!!!! tant pis; je vous le refais, mais l'effet est raté... _








_re-edit: cette fois, ça marche..._


----------



## chandler_jf (7 Mars 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Juste un petit coucou en passant... 'y a pas grand'monde ce soir...
> Beaucoup de travail sans doute... ou d'autres loisirs peut-être...
> ...



Chutt :hein: 


EDIT : Allons.. allons......


----------



## captainamo (7 Mars 2006)

je suis un peu malade et j'avais pleins de copies à corriger et je n'ai pas fni. Demain à l'iufm c'est les TICE donc en somme promouvoir les solutions macs. J'ai quand meme réussis à faire une switcheuse dans ma promo


----------



## Tarul (7 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> *BON VOUS ETES EN GREVE OU QUOI ????​*



Faut faire gaffe chandler, la floodeurmania en train d'incuber chez toi


----------



## DrFatalis (8 Mars 2006)

"Demain à l'iufm c'est les TICE "

Un grand morceau de rigolade en perspective...
Bon, c'est pas tout ça, mais il faut que je termione ma mise en ligne de "Zarathoustra et les pédagogues" (  à Eloïse!)

Tiens, c'est quoi ces feuilles sous mon mac ? 
Mince, des copies ! Bon faut que je corrige ça avant ... mince, les conseils la semaine prochaine !
Vite, un bon feuilleton pas neurophage et je m'y met ! :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Mars 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> Mince, des copies ! Bon faut que je corrige ça avant ... mince, les conseils la semaine prochaine !
> Vite, un bon feuilleton pas neurophage et je m'y met ! :love:



Laisse tomber il y a le troisième trimestre   
Bon courage pour demain


----------



## Kilian2 (8 Mars 2006)

Bon c'est bien parti pour moi, ses collègues ont lu mes documentations ...


----------



## captainamo (8 Mars 2006)

Aujourd'hui en TICE ce fut un grand moment: le tableau interactif. Ca peut etre super à utiliser mais dans l'état actuel des choses je trouve qu'il n'est pas encore suffisament bien. Entre autre l'ergonomie pitoyable. Je pense que faire tourner windows pour le tableau c'est ridicule, il faudrait une autre interface avec d'autres fonctions tout en permettant l'ouverture des fichiers. 

D'ailleurs à ce sujet savez-vous s'il existe le tableau interactif pour mac os X?

Killian, suffit de leur dire qu'ils pourront mettre dans les macintel nativement windows vista dans le futur devrait finir par les convaincre lol


----------



## Kilian2 (8 Mars 2006)

Bonne idée


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Mars 2006)

Oui, Uniboard,  c'est un projet de l'Université de Lausanne développé par le bien-connu Cyril Pavillard.
On en causait dans le Podcast MacGé N°5


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Mars 2006)

Et pour les matheux, il y a RealCalc  (c'est en java, donc compatible Mac & PC)
Une petite présentation en vidéo  et on peut le télécharger ici


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Mars 2006)

c'est la récréation  
Je me demandais si vous connaissiez des soft pour dessiner les montages de chimie et d'électricité ?
J'ai pas fait de recherche ... :rateau:  mais je vais le faire.
Si vous avez ça sous la main par contre je suis preneur


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> c'est la récréation
> Je me demandais si vous connaissiez des soft pour dessiner les montages de chimie et d'électricité ?
> J'ai pas fait de recherche ... :rateau:  mais je vais le faire.
> Si vous avez ça sous la main par contre je suis preneur


Désolé :rose: mais là je sèche


----------



## nicogala (9 Mars 2006)

Par "montage de chimie" tu entends quoi ? dessiner des molécules éclatées (en boules et bâtons niveau collège) ? ou alors dessiner les béchers, Erlens et autres burettes ?
Omnigraffle est ton ami pour ça... il te suffit de te créer la première fois ta banque de formes de base (ton "paddle" je crois  ) et puis après tu réutilises tout ça... si tu connais pas (la honte!) c'est dans l'esprit Keynote au niveau ergonomie... de suite ça fait très vendeur


----------



## nicogala (9 Mars 2006)

Tiens, en 45s je t'ai fait ça... c'est ce que tu veux ou pas ? (je sens qu'il va me chagriner là... :rateau: )


----------



## Lamar (9 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> c'est la récréation
> Je me demandais si vous connaissiez des soft pour dessiner les montages de chimie et d'électricité ?
> J'ai pas fait de recherche ... :rateau:  mais je vais le faire.
> Si vous avez ça sous la main par contre je suis preneur



Tu bosses pendant la récréation ? que pendant la récréation alors ?
ceci dit je ne peux absolument pas t'aider sur ce coup, désolé.
Mais Nicogala semble être au courant de ça (aussi    ), donc je ne m'inquiète pas pour toi.

Nicolas


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Mars 2006)

@Nicogala : merci. En fait je cherche surtout une "banque de donnée" avec des bêcher, fioles jaugées ... and co.
Et pour l'électricité : un logiciel qui permet de dessiner les circuits normalisés. 
Je regarde un peu le logiciel que tu m'as conseillé mais ça ne semble pas convenir trop a mes besoins ... mais je vais regarder un peu plus ce we.
@Lamar : je bosse aussi dans le train ... mais j'ai un énorme défaut : le dernier moment. Style à 12h30 j'ai 2 contrôles a préparer pour 13h30 et 15h30. Mais j'arrive pas a bosser autrement que sous pression. Donc les récré sont souvent très actives, et après en cours je me repose


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Mars 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, en 45s je t'ai fait ça... c'est ce que tu veux ou pas ? (je sens qu'il va me chagriner là... :rateau: )



charier un vert !!!! 'Suis pas fou non plus :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Lamar (9 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> @Lamar : je bosse aussi dans le train ... mais j'ai un énorme défaut : le dernier moment. Style à 12h30 j'ai 2 contrôles a préparer pour 13h30 et 15h30. Mais j'arrive pas a bosser autrement que sous pression. Donc les récré sont souvent très actives, et après en cours je me repose



Tiens encore un point commun, moi c'est pareil, je n'arrive à vraiment bosser (et être efficace, le reste du temps je remue de l'air) que dans les derniers moments. Exemple ce soir je termine le diaporama Keynote sur la tectonique des plaques et tout le tralala pour mes élèves de 4° (Segpa, ne vous emballez pas ce ne sera pas utilisable dans un autre cadre, parce que c'est de la vulgarisation à la base) que je traîne depuis avant les vacances et que je dois présenter demain. Mais ça va passer, je ne m'inquiète pas, comme disait le bon docteur Coué  

Nicolas

P.S. ton respect naturel pour les verts, Jeff, est tout à ton honneur. Un vert ça se respecte, c'est comme ça (encore une leçon pour Eloïse  ). Tiens au fait Eloïse, soit elle patauge avec son mac, soit les conseils de classe approchent aussi à grands pas dans son lycée  , parce qu'on ne la lit plus beaucoup par ici.


----------



## nicogala (9 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> @Nicogala : merci. En fait je cherche surtout une "banque de donnée" avec des bêcher, fioles jaugées ... and co.
> Et pour l'électricité : un logiciel qui permet de dessiner les circuits normalisés.
> Je regarde un peu le logiciel que tu m'as conseillé mais ça ne semble pas convenir trop a mes besoins ... mais je vais regarder un peu plus ce we.


Oh le feignant de prof ! Y veut trouver le travail déjà tout maché ! 
Tes formes tu te les fait, même dans Excel j'ai fait des shémas techniques de lavabos et tutauteries... ou dans Keynote tout simplement, soit tu les fait dedans soit ailleurs puis copier-coller... 
Omnigraffle permet de les créer mais surtout des les agencer avec précision et d'autres subtilités comme mettre des "aimants" à certains emplacements des objets auxquels les lignes (ici les fils) se connectent automatiquement et restent connectés même si tu bouge les éléments entre-eux..; ils suivent le mouvement, se croisent en se chevauchant tous seuls etc... le pied quoi!

Tiens, un exemple fait avec les quelques formes livrées d'origine (on doit pourvoir en trouver des "stencils" tout-fait... tu as des éléments périodiques ici ... je crois compatibles Visio...)


----------



## Lamar (9 Mars 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Oh le feignant de prof !


----------



## DrFatalis (9 Mars 2006)

Il existe bien une version mac des logiciels de "pilotage" des tableaux interactifs (mais faut fouiller les sites des constructeurs !).

Maintenant je doute un peu de l'intérêt de la chose... vu le tarif de ces équipements. Mais comme bientot (bientot éduc nationale, c'est à dire l'an prochain) notre CDI doit être équipé, j'en dirais plus.

J'ai constacté l'université de Lausanne, mais pas de programme d'évaluation envoyé depuis... De toute façon, la volonté de vouloir garder l'écriture manuelle me semble assez discutable (surtout quand l'écriture ressemble, comme la mienne, à de l'elfique....).

Pour les molécules, je conseille imol (gratuit et performant)
Si c'est juste un besoin ponctuel, les images de google sont tes amies !
On trouve aussi pour très peu cher des tablettes graphiques permettant de griffoner des molécules "à notre sauce".... 

Bon, alley, faut encire que je prépare une éval de sixiéme pour demain... :mouais:


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Mars 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alley, faut encire que je prépare une éval de sixiéme pour demain... :mouais:



google est aussi ton ami  
Merci pour iMol mais pr les molécules j'utilise surtout ChemDraw ...
C'est vraiment pour de la schématisation au collège


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Mars 2006)

Je vous ai pas raconté mais aujourd'hui un *cinquième* arborait un T-shirt : 
Loy of Sex, Drug and Game :mouais: 
:sleep:


----------



## éloïse (9 Mars 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> P.S. ton respect naturel pour les verts, Jeff, est tout à ton honneur. Un vert ça se respecte, c'est comme ça (encore une leçon pour Eloïse  ). Tiens au fait Eloïse, soit elle patauge avec son mac, soit les conseils de classe approchent aussi à grands pas dans son lycée  , parce qu'on ne la lit plus beaucoup par ici.



Bonsoir!

Comment ça j'patauge avec mon mac?! :mouais: pour l'instant je fais pas grand'chose avec (à part des prép' de cours, ce qui ne demande pas de compétence particulière, enfin techniques en tout cas  ), donc pas de "pateaugeade" (oh, joli, le néologisme) ... j'attends iLife 06 pour "tâter du iWeb"... (une prière pour mon colis qui est en train de se balader quelque part)
Quant aux conseils de classe, ça va: ils sont étalés sur plusieurs semaines...
Mais j'ai eu droit aujourd'hui à une formation inter-disciplinaire qui, une fois n'est pas coutume, était très intéressante (sans aucune ironie de ma part)...
Voilà, voilà.

En tout cas, ça bosse dur ici...


_P.S: bon j'ose une question (Lamar me tend une perche, je la saisis) : c'est quoi "un vert"? _

_Edit; que de fautes ce soir..._


----------



## Paski.pne (9 Mars 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> _P.S: bon j'ose une question (Lamar me tend une perche, je la saisis) : c'est quoi "un vert"?_


_
Nos sages, majestueux, honorables et honorés, vénérables et vénérés, idôlatrés, etc. etc. (j'arrête-là, j'ai peur d'en faire trop ) modérateurs   . Cf la couleur de leurs pseudos 


Au fait cher sage, majestueux, honorable et honoré, vénérable et vénéré, idôlatré, etc. etc. NightWalker  D) pour répondre à ce post :


			
				NightWalker a dit:
			
		


			Ben quoi... tu n'as jamais bavé devant une prof... 

Cliquez pour agrandir...

Ma réponse est malheureusement non ! Elles étaient toutes vieilles (mais fort sympathiques) ._


----------



## NightWalker (9 Mars 2006)




----------



## chandler_jf (9 Mars 2006)

En temps de mauvais humeur je t'aurais dit d'aller lire les FAQ du forum ...  
Un vert est un modérateur du forum ....
C'est un être vénéré, respectable comme Nicogala ou NW dans ce sujet. 
Il postent toujours à bon escient, traquent les épidémies de flood*.
Ils sont détenteurs de tables de marbre sur lesquelles est gravée "La Charte". 
Ils ont de pouvoirs surnaturels appelés _Ban_ 



_* next question : c'est quoi le flood ??? ​_


----------



## éloïse (9 Mars 2006)

Quelle rapidité ce soir sur ce topic... à peine le temps d'aller jeter un coup d'oeil ailleurs, et ô joie, je découvre de multiples réponses à ma question naïve sans qu'il y ait une once de moquerie...  



@ Paski.pne... le concept de "vieille prof".. hum... tu peux m'éclairer? c'est à partir de quel âge, une vieille prof ??   

@NightWalker: eh bien, tant d'admirateurs-vénérateurs qui t'idolâtrent... c'est pas trop difficile à gérer la gloire ? :love:   ('faut p'têt que je te dise "vous", du coup ? argh, je suis trop familière...  désolée, je ne suis pas encore familarisée aux moeurs et aux usages des forums... )

@chandler_jf: tu m'énerves :hein: : tu devances mes questions   ... suis-je aussi prévisible??? :rose: ? alors, tant pis (j'assume):"  next question : c'est quoi le flood ???"



_EDIT: MOI AUSSI J'VEUX ÊTRE MODERATEUR (-TRICE): j'veux des super-pouvoirs (des Bans???)...








mais faut p'têt que je prenne du galon? que j'grandisse un peu, quoi... c'est pas gagné... Au fait, 'y en a, des modératices??  _


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Mars 2006)

oui c'est quoi le flood ???


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Mars 2006)

ben c'est ça


----------



## nicogala (9 Mars 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> _EDIT: MOI AUSSI J'VEUX ÊTRE MODERATEUR (-TRICE): j'veux des super-pouvoirs (des Bans???)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh oui, il en faut du galon...
Des modératrices il y en a des tas: ModernThing, Amok, Mackie, Bengilli (ah non, elle elle est admine...) iMax... (quoique... faudrait déjà prouver son existence  )


----------



## éloïse (9 Mars 2006)

Bon, pour les galons, j'dois attendre alors? Et sinon, comment on devient modérateur? Il faut des relations, des pistons??


----------



## éloïse (9 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ben c'est ça



C'est sympa... on peut continuer?


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Mars 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour les galons, j'dois attendre alors? Et sinon, comment on devient modérateur? Il faut des relations, des pistons??



oui c'est moi qui teste ... si tu as du piston :rateau: 



_suis déjà parti_​


----------



## éloïse (9 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> _suis déjà parti_​



Tu fais bien...


----------



## NightWalker (9 Mars 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> @NightWalker: eh bien, tant d'admirateurs-vénérateurs qui t'idolâtrent... c'est pas trop difficile à gérer la gloire ? :love:   ('faut p'têt que je te dise "vous", du coup ? argh, je suis trop familière...  désolée, je ne suis pas encore familarisée aux moeurs et aux usages des forums... )



:rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Mars 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> :rose: :rose: :rose:



Il rougit .... :love: :love: :love: 
C'est mignon  



_Bon Eloïse, tu as compris ce qu'est le floooooooooooood ???​_


----------



## Tarul (9 Mars 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> Quelle rapidité ce soir sur ce topic... à peine le temps d'aller jeter un coup d'oeil ailleurs, et ô joie, je découvre de multiples réponses à ma question naïve sans qu'il y ait une once de moquerie...



Aie! aie! Eloïse, c'est avec ce genre de réflexion que tu libère le démon du flood!! La terreur des modérateurs.

Ces pauvres malheureux soient ils deviennent fous pasqu'ils ne puvnet plus suivre le flood, soit ils emploient des méthodes peu recommandables(gener ils tuent ton post! et sans sommasion S.V.P) ou pire ils prennent part au flood! Tous les membres d'un forum peuvent être contaminé par la floodomania. Il suffit de me regarder ou de regarder cette page et les nombreux postes HS que contient le topic. 

Voilà c'était ma participation au cours de flood du soir(enfin de la nuit).


----------



## Lamar (10 Mars 2006)

Pour ceux que ça intéressent, j'ai fini mon diaporama (je suis à la limite du flood là) !
Keynote est vraiment sympa, parce qu'il permet de faire mousser de toutes petites idées et de leur donner beaucoup d'importance


----------



## captainamo (10 Mars 2006)

j'adore les diaporama keynote lol. Donc n'hésite pas à nous en fairepart. Sinon si apple sort (au vu des brevets) une interface tactile pour ses futurs os X il ne sera pas bien dur d'avoir un tableau interactif mac.
Pour dire la vérité j'ai ma visite bilan bientot et j'ai préparé un mega truc avec du keynote, du imovie et bien sur de la manip élève mais y a un truc pas mal c'est que j'ai intégré au keynote plein de lien ainsi, lorsque l'élève ne comprend pas ce qu'est un mot par exemple il peut cliquer dessus et dans un magnfique effet de porte pivotante la réponse apparait. Et bien là le truc trop fort ca serait que l'élève vienne toucher le tableau plutot que d'utiliser un périférique comme une souris. 

Je trouve que ca aurait trop la classe de toucher le tableau pour avoir des données

d'ailleurs je pense qu'une inteface tactile pour chaque paillasse avec le cours projeté qui apparait et possibilité de toucher individuellement les termes qu'on ne comprend pas pour avoir uen réponse en vidéo, photo ou texte individuellement ca serait super.Mais là c'est dans mes réves de l'éducation du futur lol


----------



## mielle186 (10 Mars 2006)

éloïse
EDIT: MOI AUSSI J'VEUX ÊTRE MODERATEUR (-TRICE): j'veux des super-pouvoirs (des Bans???)...
[/quote a dit:
			
		

> Pouvoir de ban : Pouvoir de commandement originellement réservé au monarque procurant *le droit d'ordonner, de contraindre et de punir*. Il a été usurpé à partir du Xe siècle par les seigneurs laïcs et écclésiastiques. Ces derniers se sont subtitués au roi pour exercer la justice et la police, percevoir les impôts, surveiller les routes et les marchés, et réquisitionner les hommes pour des traveaux divers. De nos jours, les modérateurs....


----------



## éloïse (10 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à tous!


Bon, retour sur le flood, ce qui va p'têt fâcher les modérateurs (  qui soit dit en passant participent quand même activement au flood... (le mot tabou va toutefois être remplacé par "...bip"... histoire que nos digressions soient désormais moins visibles... :mouais: ): ça peut être drôle en plus, si on isole le discours qui suit hors de son contexte... 

Je reviens donc sur le "... bip":

@ Tarul:
Pour le "... bip", on pourrait p'têt en distinguer deux types:
1) le "... bip" inutile car futile et complètement hors de propos voire vulgaire ("... bip" pas beau)  ;
et:
2) le beau "..." bip, qui est à peine hors sujet, à la limite de l'impertinence au sens noble du terme... et qui serait l'incarnation du prolongement, de l'ouverture du topic (le "... bip" peut être plein d'esprit, d'humour et il peut même contribuer à apporter une connaissance ou une information à la novice que je suis: c'est le cas du "... bip" sur le "...bip"... tout le monde suit?...). Le beau "... bip" ne ferait-il pas alors partie de la vie, du côté humain de ce forum consacré à nos si belles machines... Bref, vive le "...bip" dans le registre précédemment décrit...

@ chandler_jf: tu vois, j'ai fini par comprendre...  

Bref, j'arrête là mes élucubrations sur le ".. bip", à regret quand même, vous l'aurez compris  ... 



@NightWalker: Tu... pardon... Vous êtes beau quand vous rougissez M'sieur Le Modérateur...:king: 


@mielle186: Merci pour cette précision historique sur l'origine du "Ban", fort à propos pour notre "floo..."... hum, pardon, pour notre "... bip". ... Ah, "...bip" quand tu nous tiens... D'où le "bannissement"... Bon sang, mais c'est bien sûr!

@Lamar et captainamo: Merci aux "sérieux" du topic, nos "Arianes" qui permettent toujours de retrouver le fil et de revenir à nos moutons: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc, le sujet du jour:"les diaporama sur keynote"...

Et là, je sèche... !!!! 


_Edit: vous aurez évidemment tous remarqué la capacité du prof de philo' a parlé beaucoup au sujet de pas grand'chose... _


----------



## nicogala (10 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs je pense qu'une inteface tactile pour chaque paillasse avec le cours projeté qui apparait et possibilité de toucher individuellement les termes qu'on ne comprend pas pour avoir uen réponse en vidéo, photo ou texte individuellement ca serait super.Mais là c'est dans mes réves de l'éducation du futur lol


Pfff... mets-toi à la place des élèves (du fond surtout, j'suis un ancien ) c'est plus pratique d'inclure un lance-boulette à la paillasse et de tirer sur les liens du tableau


----------



## nicogala (10 Mars 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> Bon, retour sur le flood, ce qui va p'têt fâcher les modérateurs (  qui soit dit en passant participent quand même activement au flood...


Lorsqu'on a la gestion d'un bassin versant, une des techniques du génie hydraulique est de créer des collecteurs pour canaliser les flots... ceci afin de prévenir des innondations


----------



## éloïse (10 Mars 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Lorsqu'on a la gestion d'un bassin versant, une des techniques du génie hydraulique est de créer des collecteurs pour canaliser les flots... ceci afin de prévenir des innondations



C'est vrai (mais est-ce que ça marche?). La modération est un art bien subtil qui exige intelligence et savoir-faire, quelques soient les domaines  ... Bravo à vous et à votre travail, fait avec diplomatie, en tout cas.


----------



## Lamar (10 Mars 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai (mais est-ce que ça marche?). La modération est un art bien subtil qui exige intelligence et savoir-faire, quelques soient les domaines  ... Bravo à vous et à votre travail, fait avec diplomatie, en tout cas.



Eh ben, si ça c'est pas de la lèche, je ne m'y connais pas. Chandler tu as trouvé ta digne successeur


----------



## captainamo (10 Mars 2006)

je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi. Merci les modérateurs qui font un énorme boulot pour permettre aux forums de mac G de tjrs être conviviaux et agréables.


----------



## Lamar (10 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi. Merci les modérateurs qui font un énorme boulot pour permettre aux forums de mac G de tjrs être conviviaux et agréables.



Et en voilà un autre !


----------



## nicogala (10 Mars 2006)




----------



## NightWalker (10 Mars 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

>


100% d'accord... pour une fois qu'on nous "jette" des fleurs...


----------



## captainamo (10 Mars 2006)

C'est bien normal de vous remercier. Sinon si on revient au post. j'ai fait mon mémoire sous page. Est-ce qu'un export en pdf aura un résultat identique au document initial contrairement à un export sous word?


----------



## kertruc (10 Mars 2006)

Le mieux pour faire du PDF c'est d'utiliser l'option à l'impression... C'est toujours nickel...
Ce qui n'est pas vrai pour les exports...


----------



## NightWalker (10 Mars 2006)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Le mieux pour faire du PDF c'est d'utiliser l'option à l'impression... C'est toujours nickel...
> Ce qui n'est pas vrai pour les exports...


C'est exact...


----------



## nicogala (10 Mars 2006)

Tiens Kertruc... quelle surprise !  
T'as ta carte MGEN ? C'est bon, tu peux entrer


----------



## captainamo (10 Mars 2006)

Ok, donc je fais comme si je voulais imprimé et dans option d'impression je vais pouvoir créer un pdf que je vais pouvoir sauvegarder (car je vais remettre ce pdf à une imprimerie pour me fabriquer mes 6 exemplaires du mémoire).


----------



## NightWalker (11 Mars 2006)

Yep... quand tu fais imprimer, tu verras dans la fenêtre une option enregistrer en PDF...


----------



## éloïse (11 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> Ok, donc je fais comme si je voulais imprimé et dans option d'impression je vais pouvoir créer un pdf que je vais pouvoir sauvegarder (car je vais remettre ce pdf à une imprimerie pour me fabriquer mes 6 exemplaires du mémoire).




Bonjour!

@Captainamo: c'est ton mémoire professionnel pour l'IUFM? C'est quoi le sujet?


----------



## benao (11 Mars 2006)

salut les profs!!! 
moi aussi je suis en plein mémoire, enfin pour l'instant je termine le plan, et après j'attaque la mise en page.
6 exemplaires?  il m'en faut deux!! 
bon courage!


----------



## Lamar (11 Mars 2006)

benao a dit:
			
		

> salut les profs!!!
> moi aussi je suis en plein mémoire, enfin pour l'instant je termine le plan, et après j'attaque la mise en page.
> 6 exemplaires?  il m'en faut deux!!
> bon courage!



6 exemplaires ça doit se répartir comme ceci :
1 pour lui
3 pour les membres de son jury
2 pour les archives (ça m'étonne ça fait beaucoup 2 dans les archives).
Les chiffres ne sont peut-etre pas exactement ceux-là, mais le principe doit être proche.
Toi et tes 2 exemplaires, c'est peut-être parce que tu ne comptes pas le tien, ou alors tu vas te retrouver en tête à tête avec ton juré et que personne ne veut archiver ton mémoire


----------



## DrFatalis (11 Mars 2006)

" pour les archives (ça m'étonne ça fait beaucoup 2 dans les archives)."

Tiens, ils ont encore des archives "papier" dans l'EN... ils ne se sont sont pas rendus compté d'un simple CDR avec des pdf leur prendrait moins de place... Chut!

Sinon, vous trouverez sur mon site, section SVT puis IUFM, tout le nécéssaire pour agrémenter votre mémoire de citations et propos aussi liminaires que définitif qui vous barreront à tout jamais les joies de la titularisation... mais qui vous déroderons pendant cette (pénible) épreuve de rédaction du genre:

"L'activité que nous avons développé permet une remèdiation et une objectivation du savoir-être. Ce faisant, la pulsion épistémophilique de l'apprenant trouve naturellement intensifiée, ce qui est, bien entendu, une situation propice à l'autonomisation du signifiant..."


----------



## kertruc (11 Mars 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Tiens Kertruc... quelle surprise !
> T'as ta carte MGEN ? C'est bon, tu peux entrer



Je suis partout !!   (sauf au bar, parce que ma femme ne veut pas...)

J'ai ma carte du club ! J'avais même demandé un sous-forum pour l'éducation, mais c'est pas possible... Ça fait doublette il paraît...

Tant pis, on va faire le sujet le plus long du monde !!


----------



## éloïse (11 Mars 2006)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Je suis partout !!   (sauf au bar, parce que ma femme ne veut pas...)
> 
> J'ai ma carte du club ! J'avais même demandé un sous-forum pour l'éducation, mais c'est pas possible... Ça fait doublette il paraît...
> 
> Tant pis, on va faire le sujet le plus long du monde !!



Le don d'ubiquité (tiens j'ai un doute sur l'orthographe là...), c'est pratique... Ta femme a bien raison pour le bar: c'est un lieu de perdition... Bon, un effort éloïse: attention au flood...

Moi j'aime bien ton idée Kertruc (_ un rapport avec la Bretagne?_):

Et si on rebaptisait ce topic? "switch pour enseignant" c'est un peu réducteur maintenant non? En plus, c'est surtout valable pour moi (nouvelle sur ce forum, sur ce topic, sur mac... et p'têt pour captainamo aussi, et le fondateur de ce topic, Thiboniste, qu'on a d'ailleurs p'têt fait fuir, soit dit en passant,... ) mais pas pour les principaux acteurs du topic...

Si on rebaptise le forum, il faudrait p'têt le déplacer du coup... où le mettre?? 

On lance un concours pour le nom???  


Alors, les modérateurs adorés, qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Tarul (11 Mars 2006)

J'ai trouvé ! "Switch pour enseignant avec flood inside"


----------



## éloïse (11 Mars 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé ! "Switch pour enseignant avec flood inside"


 ATTEND....  'faut l'accord des modérateurs-z-adorés ... et l'avis des intervenants réguliers. Leur bénédiction et leur contribution sont nécessaires pour la "rebaptisation" mouais:  ... oui, je sais c'est le w.-e., je me relâche...), le concours, et le déplacement de topic... 

Alors, alors...?:love: :love: :love:


----------



## éloïse (11 Mars 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé ! "Switch pour enseignant avec flood inside"


 ATTEND....  'faut l'accord des modérateurs-z-adorés ... et l'avis des intervenants réguliers. Leur bénédiction et leur contribution sont nécessaires pour la "rebaptisation" mouais:  ... oui, je sais c'est le w.-e., je me relâche...), le concours, et le déplacement de topic... 

Alors, alors...?:love: :love: :love:


----------



## kertruc (11 Mars 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien ton idée Kertruc (_ un rapport avec la Bretagne?_):



Non, un long concours de circonstances... 



			
				éloïse a dit:
			
		

> Alors, les modérateurs adorés, qu'en pensez-vous ?



Demandé comme ça, à mon avis t'as plus de chances que moi


----------



## Tarul (11 Mars 2006)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Non, un long concours de circonstances...
> 
> 
> 
> Demandé comme ça, à mon avis t'as plus de chances que moi



peut être que la philo aide à faire de la psychologie de modo?


----------



## kertruc (11 Mars 2006)

C'est surtout l'école du flood !


----------



## NightWalker (11 Mars 2006)

"Switch en saignant..." quoi ??? ça ne vous plaît pas ???    :rateau:

C'est vrai qu'au début c'était bien spécifique à un switch dans le monde d'éducation. Au fil des discussions, c'est devenu plus généraliste, un endroit où vous pouvez vous passer des tuyaux... 

Ça ressemble à un autre fil "Postez vos plus belles photos" où on ne fait pas que d'y poster des photos, on critique, on félicite, on conseil... perso je ne suis pas contre de continuer... 

Qu'est-ce que tu en pense nicogala ?


----------



## Lamar (11 Mars 2006)

Nicogala, dis oui, s'il te plait, dis oui !!


----------



## DrFatalis (11 Mars 2006)

Il y a bien longtemps, il y avait qsur mac-G un sous forum "education", puis ce dernier à disparu (il était sans doute fréquenté par des gens peu recommandables aui enlevaient de jeunes enfants pour les transformer en apprenants....)


----------



## kertruc (11 Mars 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> Il y a bien longtemps, il y avait qsur mac-G un sous forum "education", puis ce dernier à disparu (il était sans doute fréquenté par des gens peu recommandables aui enlevaient de jeunes enfants pour les transformer en apprenants....)



Jamais vu ça ! 
T'es sûr ?
Je me rappelle avoir posé la question, on m'avait répondu que ça servait à rien...


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Mars 2006)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Je me rappelle avoir posé la question, on m'avait répondu que ça servait à rien...



ca c'est certain ... :mouais:  un enseignant ça sert à rien 



			
				NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> "Switch en saignant..." quoi ??? ça ne vous plaît pas ???    :rateau:



ça me fait surtout penser à cette """blague""" : 
Quel est le point commun entre un prof à la retraite et un tampax usagé ?


----------



## éloïse (11 Mars 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Nicogala, dis oui, s'il te plait, dis oui !!




ALLEZ, NICOGALA, DIS-NOUS OOOUUUUUIIIIII  !!!!!!


_ "On" a bien déplacé ma question sur i Life 06 Up-to-Date pour en faire un "special topic" (dans "Réagissez..." là par contre, l'endroit, moi j'comprends pas trop, mais c'est pas grave....) alors ça doit être possible...  En plus je l'avais même pas demandé... _



_Edit: j'ai envoyé un MP à Nicogala... On sera bientôt fixé... _


----------



## captainamo (11 Mars 2006)

pour le mémoire c'est 5 exemplaires (dont 1 pour les archives) mais ma tutrice en veut un aussi pour elle donc ca en fait 6. Le sujet c'est l'informatique généraliste en SVT limitée à la classe de 6ème


----------



## éloïse (11 Mars 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> peut être que la philo aide à faire de la psychologie de modo?



La philo aide à tout, Tarul...


----------



## kertruc (11 Mars 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> La philo aide à tout, Tarul...



C'est vrai, j'avais un pote "philosophe", il emballait grave...


----------



## éloïse (11 Mars 2006)

Bon, bon: ne nous éloignons pas de notre flood du jour   :
"rebaptisons le topic"... En fait, il s'agirait plutôt d'en créer un nouveau et de le déplacer vers un endroit plus adéquat; la question sera de savoir où.

Nous avons l'accord de nos deux modérateurs préférés: j'ai nommé: Nicogala (joint par mp) et NightWalker (qui s'est exprimé ici même)  :love: :love: :love: ...


Donc, procédons par ordre (on va la faire démocratique):

1) mission n° 1: vote collectif (à la majorité?) pour le nouveau topic:

Qui vote pour la naissance du nouveau topic "spécial enseignant"?
Le mieux est de s'exprimer ici-même et sans ambiguïté...

Moi, je vote pour...

2) Mission n° 2: propositions pour le nom du nouveau topic...

Là j'ai pas d'idée... J'aime bien le nom élaboré par NightWalker... Accrocheur, dirons-nous..  

Pour ceux qui sont inspirés... n'hésitez pas... débridons nos imaginations... 


3) Mission n° 3: Lieu du topic? Là c'est le rôle des modos..  


_Il est évident que tous ceux qui participent à ce topic sont invités à s'exprimer sur le dit-sujet... prof, ou non... ne soyons pas sectaires..._

Voilà, voilà,... Alors, alors ?  





P.S.: chandler_jf: et la chute... ??


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Mars 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> Mission n° 3: Lieu du topic?[/U] Là c'est le rôle des modos..



*DTC*  

_Depuis que ce topic est ouvert il n'a pas encore été en grève, :mouais: y'a un truc qui ne va pas !!!
Au train ou c'est parti je sens qu'il va y avoir une AG de modos avec fermeture à la clé _


----------



## Lamar (11 Mars 2006)

Comme nom de topic je propose "Les enseignants parlent aux enseignants", c'est suffisamment restrictif pour que l'on en se fasse pas embêter par des intrus non EN  
On peut aussi appeler ça "La salle des profs", ou "tu es prof, tu as un mac, viens en parler" (un peu long), "Prof c'est dur, heureusement le mac est là", "Les profs utilisent leur temps libre".
Voici quelques idées, pas terribles, mais qui ont au moins le mérite d'exister.

Nicolas


----------



## kertruc (11 Mars 2006)

J'aime bien "La salle des profs"


----------



## éloïse (11 Mars 2006)

Ouais, j'aime beaucoup aussi! C'est explicite et suffisamment ouvert... 

Bon, comptabilité des votes (pour un samedi soir, c'est plutôt pas mal, voire inespéré  ): 

3 votes pour le nouveau topic, avec un p'tit nom qui pourrait bien convenir: "La salle des profs" :love: .

Reste à convaincre les autres...


----------



## jojoleretour (11 Mars 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, j'aime beaucoup aussi! C'est explicite et suffisamment ouvert...
> 
> Bon, comptabilité des votes (pour un samedi soir, c'est plutôt pas mal, voire inespéré  ):
> 
> ...



Et pourquoi pas un forum "etudiant en droit " aussi 


moi je pense que un forum "education" ça ira parfaitement:rateau: :rose: (combo)


----------



## Belisaire (12 Mars 2006)

Je vote pour "salle des profs" avec pancarte "interdit aux élèves et aux modos" sur la porte (comme ça, on est peinards)...


----------



## Lamar (12 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas un forum "etudiant en droit " aussi
> 
> 
> moi je pense que un forum "education" ça ira parfaitement:rateau: :rose: (combo)



Deux erreurs  à mon avis dans ton post, Link :
la première pas grave, c'est qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un forum mais d'un simple topic  
plus grave, voire impardonnable, un combo c'est ça   :king: (et recombo) et pas ça :rateau: :rose: . En conséquence je demande le ban temporaire (17 minutes) pour Link


----------



## kertruc (12 Mars 2006)

Il faudrait élire démocratiquement un modo rien qu'à nous !

Ayé, le grégarisme de l'éducation nationale débarque sur MacGé !!!   

Non, mais *sérieusement*, un sous-forum spécialisé éducation, ou l'on parlerait des applications spécifiques à l'éducations, des problèmes spécifiques à l'éducation (comment mettre un coup de boule à l'animateur TICE) ça serait vraiment pas mal !
Je pense que ça se justifie pleinement. (enfin, c'est mon avis et je le partage  )

(Sans compter que pour une fois on pourrait lire des sujets sans participes passés à la place des verbes du premier groupe à l'infinitif !!!   )

Donc un petit sous-forum, ça me parait vraiment l'idéal...

J'ai créé un sondage dans "Vous êtes ici" : participez !!

EDIT : et coup de boule aux élèves qui osent ne serait-ce que passer la tête par la porte !!


----------



## captainamo (12 Mars 2006)

je suis pour un déplacement du topic mais merci de laisser celui  là suffisamment longtemps pour que je sache où sera le nouveau. 

Au niveau du nom La salle des profs est une trés bonne idée, sinon on pourrait l'appeller: Les profs et le mac ou le mac dans l'enseignement ou le mac dans le secondaire ou Le Macintosh, sa magie dans l'enseignement ou l'education sans le mac, c'est comme un beignet de pomme sans pomme. 

Enfin là je m'égarre lol.


----------



## éloïse (12 Mars 2006)

Bon,

Je m'permets de faire un peu de pub...  

_Encore et toujours du flood; je suis incorrigible... :rose: _


----------



## nicogala (12 Mars 2006)

Il faudrait savoir ce que vous voulez: soit un nouveau topic soit un sous-forum (sous-lequel ?) soit... ? Mais pas tout à la fois...


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Mars 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait savoir ce que vous voulez: soit un nouveau topic soit un sous-forum (sous-lequel ?) soit... ? Mais pas tout à la fois...



_ni l'un ni l'autre ... vu comment est l'ambiance a coté _


----------



## Lamar (12 Mars 2006)

C'est pas faux 
C'est bizarre ces réactions, je ne vois pas en quoi ça gène un sous forum pour le mac et les enseignants (ou l'inverse). Je dois être moi aussi victime du corporatisme de cette profession qui se met à l'écart des autres sans même s'en apercevoir !
A mon avis il faut encore attendre quelques jours pour voir comment la situation évolue.


----------



## éloïse (12 Mars 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait savoir ce que vous voulez: soit un nouveau topic soit un sous-forum (sous-lequel ?) soit... ? Mais pas tout à la fois...



Bon, à la base on était plutôt parti pour un nouveau topic; mais bon, on s'est enflammés avec un sous-forum: résultat on aura rien et en plus, on s'en est pris plein la gu****, de manière injuste en plus (j'en perds mon français, je deviens vulgaire, quelle horreur...).

Argh, Pu**** 'chui trop déçue... dégoûtée même... bonjour l'expérience... 'chui trop naïve, moi; ça me perdra.


_Désolée, Kertruc: moi aussi, j'y tenais à cette idée... _


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Mars 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> résultat on aura rien et en plus, on s'en est pris plein la gu****, de manière injuste en plus (j'en perds mon français, je deviens vulgaire, quelle horreur...).



corporatisme puis délire de persécution ... on est a fond dans l'Ed' Nat' ...  
Merci à tous de nous préparer pour demain  
:sleep:


----------



## éloïse (12 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> corporatisme puis délire de persécution ... on est a fond dans l'Ed' Nat' ...
> Merci à tous de nous préparer pour demain
> :sleep:



corporatisme? délire de persécution?
Navrée de t'avoir ennuyé, mais tu n'es pas obligé de nous lire, après tout :mouais: ...


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Mars 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> corporatisme? délire de persécution?
> Navrée de t'avoir ennuyé, mais tu n'es pas obligé de nous lire, après tout :mouais: ...



Tu as raison,
Adieu


----------



## nicogala (12 Mars 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> Bon, à la base on était plutôt parti pour un nouveau topic; mais bon, on s'est enflammés avec un sous-forum: résultat on aura rien et en plus, on s'en est pris plein la gu****, de manière injuste en plus (j'en perds mon français, je deviens vulgaire, quelle horreur...).
> 
> Argh, Pu**** 'chui trop déçue... dégoûtée même... bonjour l'expérience... 'chui trop naïve, moi; ça me perdra.
> 
> ...


Retourne lire l'autre sujet, tout n'est pas encore fini, faut pas se braquer 

(puis les gros-mots tu peux les mettre en entier, ils sont censurés automatiquement par le logiciel ... mais ça soulage des les écrire   )


----------



## nicogala (12 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> corporatisme puis délire de persécution ...


C'est malheureusement l'expression à laquelle je pensais... d'où le "ghetto" ... 
Même si c'est pas vrai ou si les personnes n'ont pas l'impression de ça, c'est en tout cas une image qui peut ressortir de certaines remarques discrettes et parfois involontaires...


----------



## Lamar (12 Mars 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Retourne lire l'autre sujet, tout n'est pas encore fini, faut pas se braquer
> 
> (puis les gros-mots tu peux les mettre en entier, ils sont censurés automatiquement par le logiciel ... mais ça soulage des les écrire   )


Je teste :
bordel de merde, ****** con de métier de merde !

Edit : ça marche pas très bien, il a laissé "métier"


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Mars 2006)

n'empeche le fil sur l'idée d'un sous forum m'a conduit a ce fil ..: et j'aime beaucoup le lire, utile et instructif  pour mes petites timidités de prof vis à vis de la technique informatique en cours  


quant à l'idée d'un sous forum ou autre .. du moment que je trouve une boite à idées pour mes cours, je serai content ...


----------



## captainamo (12 Mars 2006)

Le problème c'est que je ne vois pas où mettre un sous forum. Il faudrait peut etre avoir un espace dédié comme les photographes, les musiciens et les vidéastes mais dédié à l'éducation. C'est vrai qu'un tel forum serait une bonne boîte à idée pour tous les profs sous mac.


----------



## JPTK (13 Mars 2006)

Au fait les enseignants, il n'y aurait pas un logiciel moins naze que Ohmninotes ? 
C'est salutaire qu'il existe mais franchement dans le genre anti ergonomique il se pose là, c'est un horreur ce soft. :hein: 

Merci.


----------



## Lamar (13 Mars 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Au fait les enseignants, il n'y aurait pas un logiciel moins naze que Ohmninotes ?
> C'est salutaire qu'il existe mais franchement dans le genre anti ergonomique il se pose là, c'est un horreur ce soft. :hein:
> 
> Merci.



Ca m'ennuie ce que tu dis là, parce que je venais de le télécharger et comptais l'essayer très bientôt. Il présente l'avantage d'être multiplateforme, ce qui est pratique quand tous les collègues sont sur pc !


----------



## captainamo (13 Mars 2006)

perso, je n'ai pas le choix, c'est virtual pc sur le power book pour faire tourner prof note. En fait je ne changerais mon powerbook que lorsqu'il y aura un virtual pc sur les mac intel.


----------



## DrFatalis (13 Mars 2006)

J'utilise la première version d'hominotes, qui me sataisfait assez (j'ai eu des planatges sous panther avec la nouvelle).

Je n'utilise pas le profnotes ou autres GEP et campuseries, je rentre mes notes sur homni et hop, avant le conseil je ne tape que les moyennes dans campus... C'est moins long que de faire une disquette (haha, y a de ces antiquités sous PC...) mais il reste à noter les commentaires...

Il faut tester avant de jeter, car le ressentit d'un utilisateur (pas ergonomique ect....) n'est peut être pas celui d'un autre (suffisant pour ce que j'en fais).

Maintenant, c'est vrai qu'il y a virtual PC, mais, pour moi seulement, ce serait commencer à rendre les armes devant windows... 

PS: bonjour l'ambiance dans le forum "vous etes ici" ! On se croirait au bon temps des salles de profs "agrégés vs certifiés" ou "titulaires vs vacataires" ... let's get ready for ruuuuuummmmbbllllle comme y disait...:love:


----------



## captainamo (13 Mars 2006)

On sait qu'apple est trés importante dans l'éducation, surtout aux USA et en angletterre. Comment se fait-il que les développeurs de logiciels de notes qui sont utilisés dans les établissements ne soient pas multiplateformes. Qu'utilisent las américains et les anglais qui ont parfois des établissements scolaires entièrement sous mac?


----------



## éloïse (13 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir à tous!
je me permets de rebondir sur le fil...
Au lycée, on utilise ProfNotes (sur disquette... et oui...  ): Est-ce qu'il existe un moyen pour moi (outre le réseau ou le PC du lycée) d'utiliser ce logiciel sur mon iBook???

Merci d'avance pour toutes vos suggestions...


----------



## JPTK (13 Mars 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous!
> je me permets de rebondir sur le fil...
> Au lycée, on utilise ProfNotes (sur disquette... et oui...  ): Est-ce qu'il existe un moyen pour moi (outre le réseau ou le PC du lycée) d'utiliser ce logiciel sur mon iBook???
> 
> Merci d'avance pour toutes vos suggestions...




Virtual PC


----------



## JPTK (13 Mars 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'ennuie ce que tu dis là, parce que je venais de le télécharger et comptais l'essayer très bientôt. Il présente l'avantage d'être multiplateforme, ce qui est pratique quand tous les collègues sont sur pc !




Yep mais les collègues utilisent profnotes, enfin pour ceux qui sont sur pc. J'ai essayé Ohmninote, il y a des aberrations monstrueuses, ce logiciel est sympa mais 2 fois j'ai eu envie de le foutre par la fenêtre, et vu que ma copine (qui elle est prof) l'a pleinement utilisé aujourd'hui et qu'elle a manqué de s'arracher les cheveux en pestant le fait que sur papier elle aurait déjà fini, je me dis que


----------



## captainamo (13 Mars 2006)

pour faire tourner prof note sur ton ibook utilise virtual pc c'est ce que je fais. Par contre je sauvegarde sur clé usb pour le mettre dans l'ordi du collège. Donc s'ils n'ont pas de port usb ca va etre la galère


----------



## éloïse (13 Mars 2006)

Hum... virtual pc? Bien sûr... mais... c'est quoi? comment je me le procure?  







_Ben quoi??? au moins, je meuble agréablement vos soirées... bande de veinards..    . _


----------



## Kilian2 (13 Mars 2006)

C'est un émulateur de PC tu peux l'acheter sur l'Apple store et il te faut une licence de Windows en plus.

Il vaut 168  seul et 289  avec XP.
C'est lent mais utilisable.


----------



## éloïse (13 Mars 2006)

Kilian2 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un émulateur de PC tu peux l'acheter sur l'Apple store et il te faut une licence de Windows en plus.
> 
> Il vaut 168  seul et 289  avec XP.
> C'est lent mais utilisable.



Oups... un peu cher pour ce que c'est... tant pis: je vais continuer à utiliser le PC du lycée alors.


----------



## captainamo (13 Mars 2006)

oui c'est clair que c'est cher pour utiliser juste prof note, mais bon si jamais tu avais d'autres prog ca aurait pu etre plus interessant.


----------



## Lamar (13 Mars 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> Hum... virtual pc? Bien sûr... mais... c'est quoi? comment je me le procure?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellente question Eloïse 
En tout cas tu progresses dans l'utilisation de smileys originaux, c'est déjà ça


----------



## éloïse (13 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> oui c'est clair que c'est cher pour utiliser juste prof note, mais bon si jamais tu avais d'autres prog ca aurait pu etre plus interessant.




Genre...??


----------



## éloïse (13 Mars 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Excellente question Eloïse
> En tout cas tu progresses dans l'utilisation de smileys originaux, c'est déjà ça




Et une spéciale pour Lamar, une...









_ T'as vu, t'as vu... je manie l'art du smiley avec une dextérité sans faille :love:   ... tout comme l'art de polluer le topic, je sais... :mouais: _


----------



## NightWalker (13 Mars 2006)

*Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à éloïse.*

zut et zut et zutttt...


----------



## captainamo (13 Mars 2006)

genre des logiciels qui ne sont que sous windows et que tu ne peux pas te passer. En somme, pour un enseignant, aucun logiciel. Peut etre sismolog ou anagene en SVT donc je fais apl aux autres profs de SVT pour de dire si on a des équivalents à ces logiciels sur mac.


----------



## kertruc (13 Mars 2006)

Kilian2 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un émulateur de PC tu peux l'acheter sur l'Apple store et il te faut une licence de Windows en plus.
> 
> Il vaut 168  seul et 289  avec XP.
> C'est lent mais utilisable.




Et Q ? Ça marche ?


----------



## Lamar (13 Mars 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> *Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à éloïse.*
> 
> zut et zut et zutttt...



Bienvenue au club, j'ai le même problème


----------



## éloïse (13 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> genre des logiciels qui ne sont que sous windows et que tu ne peux pas te passer. En somme, pour un enseignant, aucun logiciel. Peut etre sismolog ou anagene en SVT donc je fais apl aux autres profs de SVT pour de dire si on a des équivalents à ces logiciels sur mac.




Mmmm... D'accord! je vois, je vois... j'imagine qu'il ne doit pas y avoir grand'chose pour moi :rose: ; à moins que j'aille z'yeuter du côté du CNDP...

Et vous, où allez-vous pêcher vos ressources, vous? Etes-vous des adeptes des TIC-TICES, et autres TRUCS du même genre ?  J'ai une idée: on va créer un sondage pour savoir...   Meuhhh non, c'est une blague!!! ..... ... :mouais:... ...  !!!!!! 

Sur ce, bonne nuit à tous!


_EDIT: Lamar, NightWalker, c'est quoi la règle des trucs à points... ? _


----------



## jojoleretour (14 Mars 2006)

éloges a dit:
			
		

> Mmmm... D'accord! je vois, je vois... j'imagine qu'il ne doit pas y avoir grand-chose pour moi :rose: ; à moins que j'aille z'yeuter du côté du CNDP...
> 
> Et vous, où allez-vous pêcher vos ressources, vous? Etes-vous des adeptes des TIC-TICES, et autres TRUCS du même genre ?  J'ai une idée: on va créer un sondage pour savoir...   Meuhhh non, c'est une blague!!! ..... ... :mouais:... ...  !!!!!!
> 
> ...



Les points disco ça s'appelle 

En fait il faut au minimum 50 posts pour pouvoir bouler 1 points mais en positif (vert) quand on a qu'un  point on boule gris quand on veut bouler rouge.
Tu peux bouler 10 personnes par jour, et pour bouler la même personne il faut avoir bouler  au moins 20 personnes après que tu l'aies boulé la première fois  
Ton score disco augmente a chaque fois que quelqu'un te boule en vert.
Ta force disco augmente d'un point chaque année le jour de ton inscription, selon le nombre de coup de boule reçu, 1 points = 1000 coups de boule vert reçu! et aussi en fonction du nombre de post


----------



## chandler_jf (14 Mars 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue au club, j'ai le même problème



Ooups
Non rien ...


----------



## kapov (14 Mars 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> PS: bonjour l'ambiance dans le forum "vous etes ici" ! On se croirait au bon temps des salles de profs "agrégés vs certifiés" ou "titulaires vs vacataires" ... let's get ready for ruuuuuummmmbbllllle comme y disait...:love:



Arrete ca a vraiment existé? C'est pas une légende transmise par les anciens? Dire que j'aurai jamais connu cette époque dorée! :rateau: 

<----------- ok je sors


----------



## DrFatalis (14 Mars 2006)

" ca a vraiment existé? C'est pas une légende transmise par les anciens?"

Bien que n'étant pas encore une tête chenue, un vieux con comme dit la chanson (un jeune, peut être...) lorsque je suis arrivé à mon premier poste (remplacement à Ax les Thermes, prévenu le Mardi pour y être...la veille...), il y avait dans la salle des profs le "coin agrégé" avec fauteuils profonds, guéridons à dentelles et servantes accortes (j'exagère peut être un peu  ); le "coin certifié" avec des chaises type apprenant et un vase ou pendouillait quelques vagues fleurs; et, dans un recoin obscur et malodorant, quelques bottes de pailles et un seau d'eau croupie pour les non titulaires...

C'est une bonne idée de rechercher les logiciels de notation utilisées aux USA et en angleterre. J'y connais quelques confrères, je les démarche dès que possible.

Etant SVTlogue, il existe bien mieux qu'anangène et autres rasmol, sans parler de sismolog: il suffit de rechercher sur google et on trouve tout ce qu'il faut (au hasard, imol vaut mille fois rasmol, osirix est sans équivalent PC, Carnoy permet les mesures sur cliché et en sismologie on trouve bien des choses à l'université de Santa Barbara... qui me dira pourquoi... Non, là je m'égare (again, comme dirait le grand steeve).

Bon, c'est pas tout ça, un conseil me réclame...


----------



## éloïse (14 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir!

Je rêve où...:mouais: ... non   ... Hmm...  



			
				Link a dit:
			
		

> Les points disco ça s'appelle


Bon, ça je savais (quand même...  )...



			
				Link a dit:
			
		

> En fait il faut au minimum 50 posts pour pouvoir bouler 1 points mais en positif (vert) quand on a qu'un  point on boule gris quand on veut bouler rouge.


ça, j'ai du le savoir... à un moment donné... mais je ne m'en rappelle plus...



			
				Link a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux bouler 10 personnes par jour, et pour bouler la même personne il faut avoir bouler  au moins 20 personnes après que tu l'aies boulé la première fois


c'est ça que je voulais savoir... simple curiosité... Merci, en tout cas... 


Bon, sinon, personne n'a répondu à ma question d'hier (le seul truc sérieux que j'ai dit, pourtant :mouais: ... comme quoi  !!):donc je réitère ma question :

vous utilisez quelles ressources, vous (à part les manuels et les autres collègues...)? Allez, quoi... :hein:  Si vous deviez me conseiller un truc qui a changé votre vie (de prof...), vous me diriez quoi??


----------



## Lamar (14 Mars 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> vous utilisez quelles ressources, vous (à part les manuels et les autres collègues...)? Allez, quoi... :hein:  Si vous deviez me conseiller un truc qui a changé votre vie (de prof...), vous me diriez quoi??



Macgé et ses magnifiques forums, bien sûr  (et recombo)


----------



## captainamo (14 Mars 2006)

merci pour les logiciels de SVT. N'héiste pas à nous tenir au courant pour les logiciels de notes utilisés chez les anglophones. 

Sinon les ressources que j'utilise:  et bien j'ai récupéré toutes les cassettes vidéos possibles pour les numériser et utiliser des extraits dans mes keynotes. Sinon pour les ressources en dehors des manuels pour monter le plan des cours ou trouver des idées de devoirs je me sers essentiellement de mon camescope numérique pour constituer mes propres ressources lol. Ensuite pour les exploiter c'est imovie, itunes, idvd parfois, et pages et keynote qui sont les logiciels que j'utilise le plus.


----------



## éloïse (17 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir! 

La première étape de la constitution de mon futur site-de-la-mort-qui-tue sur la philosophie est accomplie: je viens de recevoir la mise à jour d'iLife 06... Reste plus qu'à l'utiliser!!!    

_Je perçois des sourires qui s'esquissent..._

Petite remarque en passant: il y a une version provisoire de iWorks 06 livrée avec... si c'est pas du pousse-à-l'achat, ça!!  

Je vous tiens au courant, bien sûr, de l'avancée et des résultats du chantier (que je vais entreprendre plus tôt que prévu, je pense... )







Et de mes problèmes éventuels, pas d'inquiétude...


----------



## Lamar (17 Mars 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> Et de mes problèmes éventuels, pas d'inquiétude...]



Ah, tu nous rassures


----------



## captainamo (17 Mars 2006)

je ne pense pas que tu auras de problème mais n'hésite pas on est là. Sinon je ne pense pas que c'est pousser à l'achat mais te permettre de voir si ca te convient, c'est cool de pouvoir essayer avant d'acheter je trouve. 

Sinon je vous annonce une bonne nouvelle, pour ma première mutation l'année prochaine direction l'ile de la réunion lol. J'évite ainsi les banlieu du nord


----------



## éloïse (17 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> Sinon je vous annonce une bonne nouvelle, pour ma première mutation l'année prochaine direction l'ile de la réunion lol. J'évite ainsi les banlieu du nord



Sans déc'?? Moi, j'attends encore les résultats de ma demande de mutation mais quelque chose me dit que ce sera pas encore pour cette année...


----------



## Lamar (17 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> je ne pense pas que tu auras de problème mais n'hésite pas on est là. Sinon je ne pense pas que c'est pousser à l'achat mais te permettre de voir si ca te convient, c'est cool de pouvoir essayer avant d'acheter je trouve.
> 
> Sinon je vous annonce une bonne nouvelle, pour ma première mutation l'année prochaine direction l'ile de la réunion lol. J'évite ainsi les banlieu du nord



Il parait que "la misère est moins pénible au soleil"  
Bon voyage


----------



## kertruc (17 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> je ne pense pas que tu auras de problème mais n'hésite pas on est là. Sinon je ne pense pas que c'est pousser à l'achat mais te permettre de voir si ca te convient, c'est cool de pouvoir essayer avant d'acheter je trouve.
> 
> Sinon je vous annonce une bonne nouvelle, pour ma première mutation l'année prochaine direction l'ile de la réunion lol. J'évite ainsi les banlieu du nord



Gaffe aux moustiques !


----------



## captainamo (17 Mars 2006)

eloïse je ne sais pas quand c'est pour la philo, par contre apl les syndicats ils sont au courant avant la publication sur education.gouv.fr/siam et meme avec la mise en ligne sur ton i-prof (abusé comme ils ont piqué l'idée à apple lol). 

Sinon j'améne une orde d'anti moustique lol.


----------



## DrFatalis (18 Mars 2006)

"apl les syndicats ils sont au courant avant la publication sur education.gouv.fr/siam et meme avec la mise en ligne sur ton i-prof"

C'est quelque chose qui m'a toujours étonné, ça, dans l'EN...:love: 

Bon, maintenant, Eloïse, week end de découverte iwebesque et premières pages en ligne la semaine prochaine ? Je brûle de lire tes avis éclairés sur des sujets aussi divers que "Kierkegard et l'habit monastique au 13 éme siécle" ou "Berkeley est il un précurseur de l'ère de la virtualisation numérique ? " 

Tiens, cela me fait penser que, moi aussi, il y a longtemps, j'avais demandé une mutation: on ne m'avait laissé que le choix entre "bithorax" (pratique pour poster plus vite et améliorer sa productivité) et "antennapedia" (idem, pour les IDD). J'ai donc laissé tomber... :rateau: (ce qui précède est un "private joke" à l'intention des profs de bios...)


----------



## éloïse (18 Mars 2006)

Bonjour!

Pour la mutation, je ne suis pas pressée d'apprendre que je ne l'ai pas obtenue !! De toute façon, je crois que cela ne dépend pas que des matières enseignées mais aussi des académies: selon les informations disponibles sur le serveur de mon académie, il faudrait attendre jusqu'au 23 mars...
Quant à i-prof, impossible de remettre la main sur mon code ou mon numéro...:rose: 

Pour mon site iWeb, le mieux serait que j'attende un peu là encore : si je mets le nez dedans, je vais passer mon week-end à cela et ce sont la prép' des cours et les corrections de copies qui vont en pâtir... Quoi qu'il arrive, vous saurez dans l'heure (ou presque) si je m'y suis mise ou non  ... par des intitulé de messages aussi explicites que "j'y arrive pas" ou encore "quelqu'un pourrait m'aider?"...


----------



## captainamo (18 Mars 2006)

En effet dr Fatalist le choix des mutations proposées était plutot limité. Personnellement j'aurai choisi antennapedia lol. Sinon eloïse on a hate de voir ton site


----------



## kertruc (18 Mars 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> "apl les syndicats ils sont au courant avant la publication sur education.gouv.fr/siam et meme avec la mise en ligne sur ton i-prof"
> 
> C'est quelque chose qui m'a toujours étonné, ça, dans l'EN...:love:



Chez nous (dans le primaire), c'est normal que les syndicats soient au courant avant la publication, puisqu'ils sont présents aux commissions d'attribution des postes.

Dans mon département, on n'en n'est qu'aux voeux là... et moi, les voeux, j'aime pas, je sais jamais quoi choisir...

Quant à iProf, j'aime pas trop le côté Big Brother... TOUT est noté dedans ! La moindre journée d'abscence pour angine ou pour prendre soin de la petite dernière qui a les dents qui poussent...

Même les journées d'absence pour réunion syndicale... c'est limite je trouve...


----------



## Lamar (18 Mars 2006)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Chez nous (dans le primaire), c'est normal que les syndicats soient au courant avant la publication, puisqu'ils sont présents aux commissions d'attribution des postes.
> 
> Dans mon département, on n'en n'est qu'aux voeux là... et moi, les voeux, j'aime pas, je sais jamais quoi choisir...
> 
> ...



Salut, 

ça ne me choque pas tant que ça : l'administration de l'EN est forcément au courant des absences (justifiées) des enseignants, elle permet à chacun de consulter son dossier et de prendre conscience de l'argent qu'il coûte à la société   c'est pratique. Ce qui serait (sera ?) anormal, c'est si (quand ?) les autres (chef d'établissements par exemple) pourront prendre connaissance de ce genre d'infos, afin de constituer leurs équipes avec des enseignants résistants aux virus et dont les enfants ont toutes leurs dents !


----------



## captainamo (18 Mars 2006)

perso j'ai pas grand chose dans mon i-prof mais peut etre que ca sera de plus en plus enrichi tout au long de mes futures années dans l'éducation


----------



## Kilian2 (19 Mars 2006)

Bon demain ma mère a sa réunion pour décider quel ordinateur acheter dans son collège je vais donc proposer le mini core solo et duo et l'iMac 17", ça va être dur ... face aux gens qui disent que le Mac c'est du luxe ...


----------



## captainamo (19 Mars 2006)

s'ils ont déjà des moniteurs insiste sur le mac mini. et puis vaut mieux avoir dans un établissement le choix plutot que le monopole. D'ailleurs d'un point de vue légal il faudrait en permanence que dans l'éducation il y ait un choix car sinon c'est de la pub pour un seul systéme ou un seul logiciel et ca c'est interdit vu que les établissements publics ne sont pas sponsorisés par des enseignes privées.


----------



## éloïse (19 Mars 2006)

Le mieux et le plus efficace serait de faire une petite démonstration... c'est possible si tu as un mac mini a disposition (moins si c'est un imac... un peu gros pour le transport  ).
Et puis, pour que l'argumentation soit solide, il faut être au point concernant les questions sur les logiciels et l'efficacité de virtual PC (si j'ai bien compris la leçon plus haut, je dois pas trop me planter, là non?   ), histoire de rassurer tout le monde, concernant le passage en douceur du PC vers mac...:love: (tu peux même citer mon cas en exemple... je suis un modèle de réussite du switch !!! Pourtant, c'était pas gagné...  ... quoique c'est p'têt pas encore gagné  ...).


----------



## Lamar (19 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> s'ils ont déjà des moniteurs insiste sur le mac mini. et puis vaut mieux avoir dans un établissement le choix plutot que le monopole. D'ailleurs d'un point de vue légal il faudrait en permanence que dans l'éducation il y ait un choix car sinon c'est de la pub pour un seul systéme ou un seul logiciel et ca c'est interdit vu que les établissements publics ne sont pas sponsorisés par des enseignes privées.



Euh, oui, alors là, c'est très gentil cette vision des choses, mais c'est aussi très utopique. Dans l'éducation nationale (en général) Microsoft n'est pas considéré comme un monopole, mais comme une évidence. La question du choix et de l'alternative ne se pose même pas. On veut des ordis, ce sont des pc-windows (Microsoft Windows), on veut un traitement de texte, on prend Word (en fait Microsoft Word) on utilise un navigateur internet, internet explorer (on oublie de préciser Microsoft  Internet Explorer) et ainsi de suite (je vous la fais courte). A tel point que dans mon collège où un prof de techno, responsable de l'informatique, plus intelligent que les autres, installe open office sur les ordis, les collègues réclament en grande majorité Word, parce qu'ils l'ont sur leurs ordis persos (piratés bien sûr) et qu'Openoffice est trop différent (sic) et que "l'on ne s'y retrouve pas"  Impressionnant, non ?
En ce qui concerne la légalité, je ne sais pas où tu as vu que l'EN devait proposer un choix. Malheureusement ce n'est pas le cas.


----------



## éloïse (19 Mars 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> es collègues réclament en grande majorité Word, Openoffice est trop différent (sic) et que "l'on ne s'y retrouve pas"  Impressionnant, non ?



Tiens ça me rappelle quelqu'un...


----------



## Kilian2 (19 Mars 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> Le mieux et le plus efficace serait de faire une petite démonstration... c'est possible si tu as un mac mini a disposition (moins si c'est un imac... un peu gros pour le transport  ).
> Et puis, pour que l'argumentation soit solide, il faut être au point concernant les questions sur les logiciels et l'efficacité de virtual PC (si j'ai bien compris la leçon plus haut, je dois pas trop me planter, là non?   ), histoire de rassurer tout le monde, concernant le passage en douceur du PC vers mac...:love: (tu peux même citer mon cas en exemple... je suis un modèle de réussite du switch !!! Pourtant, c'était pas gagné...  ... quoique c'est p'têt pas encore gagné  ...).



Le problème c'est que j'ai un iMac ... Bon par contre je peux les rassurer sur le fait que le mini fonctionne maintenant sous Windows.


----------



## captainamo (19 Mars 2006)

D'un point de vue légal on ne doit pas citer de marque et la base de l'éducation est de permettre à nos petites têtes blondes de devenir autonomes et de leur apprendre la liberté de choisir. Or pour choisir faut avoir le choix, dans tous les domaines. C'est sur qu'il y a encore bcp de choses à faire mais quand je lis la dernière revue concernat le MIPE je me dis que c'est loin d'etre perdu.


----------



## PierreG (20 Mars 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Euh, oui, alors là, c'est très gentil cette vision des choses, mais c'est aussi très utopique. Dans l'éducation nationale (en général) Microsoft n'est pas considéré comme un monopole, mais comme une évidence. La question du choix et de l'alternative ne se pose même pas. On veut des ordis, ce sont des pc-windows (Microsoft Windows), on veut un traitement de texte, on prend Word (en fait Microsoft Word) on utilise un navigateur internet, internet explorer (on oublie de préciser Microsoft  Internet Explorer) et ainsi de suite (je vous la fais courte). A tel point que dans mon collège où un prof de techno, responsable de l'informatique, plus intelligent que les autres, installe open office sur les ordis, les collègues réclament en grande majorité Word, parce qu'ils l'ont sur leurs ordis persos (piratés bien sûr) et qu'Openoffice est trop différent (sic) et que "l'on ne s'y retrouve pas"  Impressionnant, non ?
> En ce qui concerne la légalité, je ne sais pas où tu as vu que l'EN devait proposer un choix. Malheureusement ce n'est pas le cas.



Le terme "légalité" est un peu fort. Effectivement, je ne vois nulle part, dans le bulletin officiel de novembre 2000, la mention :

" Connaître l'existence d'autres systèmes d'exploitations que Microsoft Windows "

mais je vois simplement, et seulement pour le collège : 

" Dans les situations où j'emploie l'ordinateur, j'utilise correctement les éléments de base du vocabulaire spécifique de l'informatique : 
(...) système d'exploitation, (...) "

et 

" Je connais les ordres de grandeur usuels des caractéristiques techniques essentielles des ordinateurs et de leurs périphériques, afin, par exemple, de comparer les propositions de différents fournisseurs. "


Mais je ne vois rien sur " Windows n'est pas une évidence "

Et c'est bien dommage.


----------



## Tarul (22 Mars 2006)

Je suis sûr qu'en dehors de quelques professeurs éclairés en informatique, ils pensent au mieux que S.E.=Windows et ne connaissent pas les autres systèmes tel que Mac os, Unix et Linux.

l'état ne pousse pas les conssomateurs à découvrir les systèmes d'exploitation alternatif et qui sont en général plus respectueux des normes(cf internet explorer 6, le 7 étant un plus respectueux mais peu utilisé car il est encore en béta.).

Microsoft n'est peut être pas déclarer officielment comme une evidence, mais les habitude et les contrats avec les constructeurs font que Windows a un monopole au niveau de l'état. (qui tend normalment a diminé au niveau des serveurs).


----------



## captainamo (22 Mars 2006)

oui et c'est bien là le problème. Normalement il devrait en permanence mentionné les solutions possibles (mac linux windows, voir meme les autres mais ces trois là c déjà pas mal)


----------



## DrFatalis (23 Mars 2006)

Je reviens d'un voyage virtuel sur l'autre rive de l'atlantique et par dela le channel, à la recherche des solutions mac pour noter nos zapprenants avec autre chose que GEP ou profnotes et autres campuseries.

Nos collégues ont eu beaucoup de mal à croire ce que je leur ait raconté. Pour la plupart, le fait que ce soit l'EN qui fabrique ses logiciels est tout bonnement incompréhensible... Ils sont achetés clef en main a plusieurs sociétés.

Bon, à présent, un problème vient de ce qu'aux USA, les notes sont le plus souvent des lettres de A à F (avec des + et des -) systéme pas toujours transposable pour nous (mais des logiciels font quand méme les moyennes, et d'autres fonctionnenet avec les chiffres aussi, ouf!).

Les écoles et colleges / lycées dépendant des comptés, les situations sont très diverses. En général, l'administration dispose d'un "gros" systéme générant des fichiers standart utilisés ensuite à leutr guise par les enseignants, qui en retour refourgent des tableaux standart générés par tous les logiciels (win, linux ou mac). Comme il n'y a pas de conseil de classes, l'édition des bulletins n'est pas toujours une priorité.

Les logiciels utilisés sont dits de "grade-book", leurs prix s'échelonnent entre 15 et 100 $. Un de mes contact m'a donné un lien vers un comparatif des 5 les plus utilisés:
http://www.macworld.com/2003/11/reviews/gradebooksoftware/index.php?pf=1

Les profs que je connais utilisent soit master grade (http://www.maxium.com/features.htm), soit easy grade pro (http://www.orbissoft.com/) avec leurs macs, et ils en sont satisfaits .
On peut les tester gratos pendant un mois.

Ces logiciels existent pour toutes les OS (windows, linux mac OS 9, OSX...).

Voilà de quoi alimenter nos machines. En passant, un collégue scientifique m'a indiqué ce site: http://www.pure-mac.com/teach.html
qui reprend une cinquantaine de softs pour les profs... interessant à tester et à adapter à nos usages françois


----------



## Lamar (23 Mars 2006)

Excellent travail, DrFatalis, je pense que tu vas obtenir une très bonne note


----------



## éloïse (23 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> Sinon je vous annonce une bonne nouvelle, pour ma première mutation l'année prochaine direction l'ile de la réunion lol. J'évite ainsi les banlieu du nord



Et bien moi aussi j'ai une bonne nouvelle: j'ai eu du nouveau pour ma mutation: Créteil !


----------



## DrFatalis (23 Mars 2006)

Merci m'ssieu!
Vous me le compterez à quel trimestre ?


----------



## captainamo (23 Mars 2006)

vraiment merci pour toutes ces infos, comme quoilà bas ils ont bien compris une chose: le multi os !!!!!!!!!!!!

Sinon éloise tu voulais quelles académies? Si tu n'es pas pacsé, ni mariée, ni avec un bébé, c'est vrai que c'est dur d'éviter les académies comme créteil lorsqu'on est débutant


----------



## Lamar (23 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> vraiment merci pour toutes ces infos, comme quoilà bas ils ont bien compris une chose: le multi os !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sinon éloise tu voulais quelles académies? Si tu n'es pas pacsé, ni mariée, ni avec un bébé, c'est vrai que c'est dur d'éviter les académies comme créteil lorsqu'on est débutant



oh, Créteil, ça peut être sympa, par exemple tu pourras aller visiter .... Non, pas ça, par contre il faut absolument voir le ....., non, non plus. Mais tu pourras tous les soirs ... bref, Créteil, c'est pas terrible, c'est sûr. Le seul point positif c'est que tu as de fortes chances de trouver des équipes soudées et sympa, ce qui est tout de même bien agréable pour travailler. En plus c'est très formateur, crois en mon expérience, j'ai commencé en établissement sensible, à Dreux, maintenant je suis au top de la pédagogie, de la patience, de l'adaptation et d ela boxe française, appelée aussi la savate. 
Bon courage à toi Eloïse et tu sais que tu pourras compter sur nous si ton mac te pose des problèmes (c'est déjà ça  )


----------



## éloïse (23 Mars 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> oh, Créteil, ça peut être sympa, par exemple tu pourras aller visiter .... Non, pas ça, par contre il faut absolument voir le ....., non, non plus. Mais tu pourras tous les soirs ... bref, Créteil, c'est pas terrible, c'est sûr. Le seul point positif c'est que tu as de fortes chances de trouver des équipes soudées et sympa, ce qui est tout de même bien agréable pour travailler. En plus c'est très formateur, crois en mon expérience, j'ai commencé en établissement sensible, à Dreux, maintenant je suis au top de la pédagogie, de la patience, de l'adaptation et d ela boxe française, appelée aussi la savate.
> Bon courage à toi Eloïse et tu sais que tu pourras compter sur nous si ton mac te pose des problèmes (c'est déjà ça  )




Ne vous inquiétez pas; je suis plutôt contente: c'est moi qui ai demandé Créteil  :afraid: ... pour des "raisons familiales" et non pour des raisons "professionnelles", je vous rassure! Je connais un peu la région et en plus, j'ai été maître auxilaire un an là-bas... mais bon, je vais essayer de ne pas atterrir dans un lycée trop difficile quand même  . L'avantage, avec ma matière, c'est que je n'ai que des terminales, c'est déjà ça!  

Bonne soirée à tous!


----------



## Sonji (24 Mars 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> Je reviens d'un voyage virtuel sur l'autre rive de l'atlantique et par dela le channel, à la recherche des solutions mac pour noter nos zapprenants avec autre chose que GEP ou profnotes et autres campuseries.
> 
> ...
> 
> Bon, à présent, un problème vient de ce qu'aux USA, les notes sont le plus souvent des lettres de A à F (avec des + et des -) systéme pas toujours transposable pour nous (mais des logiciels font quand méme les moyennes, et d'autres fonctionnenet avec les chiffres aussi, ouf!).


Et en même temps que d'en finir avec Microsoft, on pourrait peut-être essayer d'en finir avec les notes, juste comme ça, pour essayer...

Non ok, c'est pas l'endroit pour ça, alors j'arrête...

Bon sang, je suis impressionné... que d'énergie déployée pour trouver le meilleur moyen de classer "nos chères têtes blondes" en fonction de... de quoi au fait ? De ce qu'ils ont réellement appris, ou de ce que l'enseignant juge important d'avoir retenu ? Ah non pardon, j'ai dit que j'arrêtais... C'est pas l'endroit.
C'est vrai qu'il faut bien trouver un moyen de savoir qui mérite de... et du coup, qui ne mérite pas de ...
Arrêtez-moi, j'y arriverai pas ! Pourtant je sais bien que c'est pas l'endroit...

Bref, là c'est l'endroit : http://www.cahiers-pedagogiques.com/article.php3?id_article=2019
Bonne lecture ...


----------



## captainamo (24 Mars 2006)

Si tu as demandé créteil c'était sur que tu allais l'avoir. je crois d'ailleurs que c'est l'une des seules académies que si on la demande quelles que soient les conditions, on l'a lol.

J'espère pour toi que tu seras dans un endroit sympa mais c'est vrai que de n'avoir que des terminales ca limite les chances d'avoir des classes terribles lol.


----------



## Lamar (24 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> J'espère pour toi que tu seras dans un endroit sympa mais c'est vrai que de n'avoir que des terminales ca limite les *chances* d'avoir des classes terribles lol.



j'aurai dit des "risques"  mais j'admire ton courage


----------



## captainamo (24 Mars 2006)

c'est vrai que risque aurait été mieux approprié


----------



## Lamar (24 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que risque aurait été mieux approprié



Question de goût


----------



## éloïse (24 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir à tous!



			
				captainamo a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as demandé créteil c'était sur que tu allais l'avoir. je crois d'ailleurs que c'est l'une des seules académies que si on la demande quelles que soient les conditions, on l'a lol.



Pas en philosophie! Les barres d'entrée dans les Académies de la Région Parisienne étaient toutes très élevées les années précédentes en philosophie... cela vient sans doute de l'attraction de la capitale...
Pour être exacte, il y a très peu d'académies accessibles pour les jeunes profs de philo' qui sortent de l'IUFM avec 21 pts (à part la Lorraine, La Champagne Ardenne et le Nord... La Guyane aussi, mais c'est quand même un peu loin...  ). Cela vient du fait que nous n'enseignons, dans le secondaire, qu'au lycée, et encore, uniquement en Terminales... les postes sont chers, comme les places aux concours d'ailleurs...
En fait, il y a même (d'après les syndicats) de grand(e)s "chances" / "risques" (là encore, c'est une question de points de vue,  ) que je sois TZR...


----------



## captainamo (24 Mars 2006)

oui c'est vrai. Mais la philo en dehors de la terminale faut faire un bac +8 pour enseigner en université c'est bien ca? C'est pas facile. Sinon y a les classes prépas aux grandes écoles j'ai eu un prof de philo qui faisait philo français.


----------



## chandler_jf (25 Mars 2006)

Sonji a dit:
			
		

> Et en même temps que d'en finir avec Microsoft, on pourrait peut-être essayer d'en finir avec les notes, juste comme ça, pour essayer...
> 
> Non ok, c'est pas l'endroit pour ça, alors j'arrête...
> 
> ...



Merci pour le lien ... lundi il sera affiché en SDP  ... heu je vais pt'etre le lire en entier en fait avant  
N'étant _que_ remplaçant, je n'ai pas eu le droit à une formation pointue à la pédagogie made in IUFM :rose: :rateau:   mais pour ma part l'évaluation n'est certainement pas un moyen de classement.  ... la note n'est considérée que comme une photographie à un instant t dans un système S des acquis des élèves. Elle ne préjuge de rien. 
La note qui a le plus de valeur pour moi est l'interrogation surprise sur ce que l'on a dit la séance d'avant. poser exactement les même phrases qu'en cours, les même exercices. Il me permet de savoir si ils ont écouté, appris ... point barre pas d'histoire de compréhension. Ca vient plus tard ... car si sur un devoir qui fait appel à la compréhension les notes sont mauvaises c'est peut-être car j'ai mal expliqué.


----------



## fabulousfab (25 Mars 2006)

Un petit livre facile à lire et très intéressant sur les affres de la notation et de l'évaluation dans notre système scolaire :

"La constante macabre" de Antibi.

(Au fait, à quand l'ouverture d'un forum dédié éduc ? C'est prévu ou pas finalement ? J'ai vu qu'il y avait un sondage sur la question... Ca serait plus adapté pour discuter des questions que Sonj ne peut s'empêcher de soulever)


----------



## chandler_jf (25 Mars 2006)

fabulousfab a dit:
			
		

> Un petit livre facile à lire et très intéressant sur les affres de la notation et de l'évaluation dans notre système scolaire :
> 
> "La constante macabre" de Antibi.
> 
> (Au fait, à quand l'ouverture d'un forum dédié éduc ? C'est prévu ou pas finalement ? J'ai vu qu'il y avait un sondage sur la question... Ca serait plus adapté pour discuter des questions que Sonj ne peut s'empêcher de soulever)



Pas de forum dédié pour le moment et heureusement. 
Ceux qui militaient peuvent ouvrir un forum n'ont qu'a commencer par un fil bien construit.


----------



## DrFatalis (25 Mars 2006)

" n'ai pas eu le droit à une formation pointue à la pédagogie made in IUFM" :rateau: 
heureusement pour toi, tu ignore à quel formatage (et assoupissement généralisé de l'entendement) tu as échappé... 

Mais avec les cahier P, temple du bien penser qui conduit à la titularisation, tu vas pouvoir te rattraper...  

Pour t'aider, je tepropose un petit tour sur mon site, à la page "IUFM, un monde étrange" qui te permettra, toi aussi, de faire partie des révolutionnaires de la pédagogie...:love: (ou de rejoindre le camp des vipéres lubriques réactionnaires osant douter de la voix de l'avenir radieux ect...) 

Quant au joyeux drilles qui ne veulent plus de notes (pour proposer, ipso facto, une nouvelle façon de noter...) Je préfère ne pas en dire plus, ça va dégénérer en pugilat salledesprofesques.... 
Que diantre, nous sommes entre gentlemen (et ladys) macoïdes, aussi n'allons pas nous étriper sur les "constantes macabres", giordâneries et autres idées la Garanderiesques, sans parler du "De Vecchi code"...

Plus utile, un petit programme qui interessera les profs SVT (et d'autres) oeuvrant sur le cerveau (b3D, pour brain 3 dimension) à télécharger ici:http://www.brainmaps.org/index.php?p=desktop-apps-b3d sur l'excellent site http://www.brainmaps.org/...


----------



## chandler_jf (25 Mars 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> " n'ai pas eu le droit à une formation pointue à la pédagogie made in IUFM" :rateau:
> heureusement pour toi, tu ignore à quel formatage (et assoupissement généralisé de l'entendement) tu as échappé...
> 
> Mais avec les cahier P, temple du bien penser qui conduit à la titularisation, tu vas pouvoir te rattraper...



Pas totalement échappé ... on a le droit a quelques formation bien adaptées style "Premier contact" en décembre  ... quelques inspections aussi ... et j'ai vite compris que le discours de sourds que c'était.
Donc ma phrase était très très mais alors très ironique (c'est qui Iro ?)


----------



## NightWalker (25 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Pas de forum dédié pour le moment et heureusement.


Attention aux messages subliminaux 




			
				chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Ceux qui militaient peuvent ouvrir un forum* n'ont cas* commencer par un fil bien construit.


humm... hummm....


----------



## chandler_jf (25 Mars 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Attention aux messages subliminaux



Il faut savoir lire entre les lignes ....



			
				NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> humm... hummm....



Ooooppppss  :rose: 
Si le message est passé .... c'est déjà ça !!!


----------



## Sonji (25 Mars 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> Quant au joyeux drilles qui ne veulent plus de notes (pour proposer, ipso facto, une nouvelle façon de noter...) Je préfère ne pas en dire plus, ça va dégénérer en pugilat salledesprofesques....



Il y a des pugilats dans les salles des profs du secondaire ? PTDR, j'aurais dû passer un CAPES alors, ç'aurait été drôle. J'aurais pas cru que la pédagogie puisse être un sujet de pugilat dans ce milieu 

Avec mes collègues on se déchire surtout pour savoir si un Mac c'est vraiment mieux qu'un PC  (c'est un moyen détourné de revenir dans le sujet !)


----------



## chandler_jf (25 Mars 2006)

Sonji a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des pugilats dans les salles des profs du secondaire ? PTDR, j'aurais dû passer un CAPES alors, ç'aurait été drôle. J'aurais pas cru que la pédagogie puisse être un sujet de pugilat dans ce milieu
> 
> Avec mes collègues on se déchire surtout pour savoir si un Mac c'est vraiment mieux qu'un PC  (c'est un moyen détourné de revenir dans le sujet !)



tout est source de conflits en SDP ... 
Mardi j'ai claqué la porte à cause de la photocopieuse !! :love:


----------



## Lamar (25 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> tout est source de conflits en SDP ...
> Mardi j'ai claqué la porte à cause de la photocopieuse !! :love:



Toujours en japonais la photocopieuse Jeff ?


----------



## chandler_jf (25 Mars 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Toujours en japonais la photocopieuse Jeff ?



non non ils y ont pas eu le droit
J'attends de jeudi en 8 c'est ma journée avec le plus de trous pour pouvoir en profiter.
Sinon je suis en classe donc c'est pas drôle :love:


----------



## Sonji (25 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> tout est source de conflits en SDP ...
> Mardi j'ai claqué la porte à cause de la photocopieuse !! :love:



Normal, dans l'EN, la photocopieuse, c'est la seule à bosser pour de vrai... forcément ça énerve tout le monde... 

Naaaaan, je déconne (je suis personnel de l'EN, inutile de vous emballer, ok ? )


----------



## captainamo (26 Mars 2006)

A mon collège la photocopieuse est une petite garce qui ne fonctionne que selon son humeur. A côté windows pourrait passer pour un systéme parfaitement stable. lol


----------



## Lamar (26 Mars 2006)

Chez nous elle arche très bien la photocopieuse, normal, les profs n'ont pas le droit de s'en servir


----------



## captainamo (26 Mars 2006)

Mais elle sert à quoi la photocopieuse si c'est pas pour les profs?


----------



## Lamar (26 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> Mais elle sert à quoi la photocopieuse si c'est pas pour les profs?



Excellente question  
Je n'ai pas dit qu'elle ne servait pas pour les profs, j'ai dit que les profs n'avaient pas le droit de s'en servir !
En fait les photocopies sont faites par une atoss (qualifiée, comme tous les atoss) qui nous les remet dans une petite armoire dans laquelle nous avons déposé les originaux la veille. Système un peu contraignant qui oblige à préparer ses cours au moins la veille (ou à faire de la lèche avec l'atoss, devinez ce que j'ai choisi  ), mais qui permet que la photocopieuse fonctionne tous les jours.


----------



## chandler_jf (26 Mars 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> devinez ce que j'ai choisi



Lécher l'ATOS ?
:rateau:


----------



## Lamar (27 Mars 2006)

:rose: :rose: :love:


----------



## captainamo (27 Mars 2006)

ok, heureusement que ca marche pas comme ca à mon collège sinon l'atoss en aurait vite assez de mes photocopies rectoverso à agrapher lol


----------



## Lamar (27 Mars 2006)

Je me demande si nous navons pas une machine qui agrafe. Je vais essayer prochainement !


----------



## DrFatalis (27 Mars 2006)

N'auriez vous pas également une atoss préposée à l'agraphage, et une autre; accorte, peu farouche et court vétue, réalisant les livraisons de photocopies dûment paraphées et agraffées ? :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Lamar (28 Mars 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> N'auriez vous pas également une atoss préposée à l'agraphage, et une autre; accorte, peu farouche et court vétue, réalisant les livraisons de photocopies dûment paraphées et agraffées ? :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



Non, mais on a une jeune surveillante accorte et court vétue   Quand à savoir si elle n'est pas farouche je ne m'en suis pas inquiété pour l'instant, mais je peux demander à mes collègues.


----------



## captainamo (28 Mars 2006)

ca serait génial ca au collège qu'on me fasse les photocopie, qu'on me les agraphe et qu'on me les amène en cours le jour et l'heure où j'en ai besoin 

Vive la faignantise lol


----------



## Lamar (28 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> ca serait génial ca au collège qu'on me fasse les photocopie, qu'on me les agraphe et qu'on me les amène en cours le jour et l'heure où j'en ai besoin
> 
> Vive la faignantise lol



Attention, c'est quand même moi qui doit "créer" les documents que je mets à photocopier


----------



## captainamo (28 Mars 2006)

je fais les documents mais après leurs reproductions ca serait génial de ne pas à avoir à s'en occuper
l'idéal serait un mac où on envoit nos fichiers et au collège quelqu'un s'occupe de l'impression des docs pour nous les remettre lol.


----------



## Lamar (28 Mars 2006)

Un ordi relié au photocopieur et tu sors directement le nombre d'exemplaire dont tu as besoin. Ensuite tes copies sont classées directement dans le bac de la machine qui correspond à ton code de connexion ou à ton adresse ip ! Génial, vive le futur !


----------



## captainamo (28 Mars 2006)

oui ca serait le top absolu, pb futur et education nationale ca rime pas trop ensemble lol.

Pour preuve ils ont tendance à utiliser un systéme d'exploitation et des logiciels préhistoriques lol


----------



## Lamar (28 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> oui ca serait le top absolu, pb futur et education nationale ca rime pas trop ensemble lol.l



Entièrement d'accord avec toi


----------



## DrFatalis (28 Mars 2006)

Je viens de découvrir, au hasard de mes recherches sur la toile, un logiciel complet, multiplates formes et gratuit de gestion scolaire (notes,appréciations, mais aussi absences, CPE ect...)
il s'apelle Garenne (comme le lapin ?)
 et c'est ici: http://adullact.net/projects/garennes/

a voir...


----------



## DrFatalis (28 Mars 2006)

Le site de Garenne est en pur geek, mais à voir aussi ce programme: http://gestclasse.free.fr/ susceptible de nous interesser...


----------



## Lamar (28 Mars 2006)

Maintenant il va falloir tester tout ça. Je récupère mon iBook (d'ici une semaine) et je m'y mets


----------



## Sonji (28 Mars 2006)

A moins que tu ne le renvoies...  espèce de dingue !


----------



## éloïse (28 Mars 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> Le site de Garenne est en pur geek, mais à voir aussi ce programme: http://gestclasse.free.fr/ susceptible de nous interesser...




Merci pour ces deux sites, DrFatalis!  :king:


----------



## captainamo (28 Mars 2006)

oui merci pour ces liens. Mais j'avoue que j'ai pas tout compris lol


----------



## Lamar (28 Mars 2006)

Sonji a dit:
			
		

> A moins que tu ne le renvoies...  espèce de dingue !



Si tu mélanges les fils certains ne vont pas s'y retrouver


----------



## éloïse (28 Mars 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Si tu mélanges les fils certains ne vont pas s'y retrouver



Penses-tu... on est les rois du Flood, sur ce topic...


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Mars 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> Penses-tu... on est les rois du Flood, sur ce topic...



:mouais: 
L'auto couronnement c'est pas bien  
Surtout que vous en êtes loin d'être les RDF... pour info il y a(vait) un potic ultra-flood


----------



## kertruc (29 Mars 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> Le site de Garenne est en pur geek, mais à voir aussi ce programme: http://gestclasse.free.fr/ susceptible de nous interesser...



Salut

J'ai un peu décroché depuis quelques jours mais quid de poster ce genre de références dans le sous forum "solutions professionnelles" du forum "logiciels" ?


----------



## Lamar (29 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous,

je me suis permis d'ouvrir ce fil :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3731703#post3731703
afin de parler de toutes ces choses là. J'invite tous ceux que cela pourrait intéresser à s'y rendre et à y intervenir.

Nicolas


----------



## pm5500 (4 Avril 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux que ça intéressent, j'ai fini mon diaporama (je suis à la limite du flood là) !
> Keynote est vraiment sympa, parce qu'il permet de faire mousser de toutes petites idées et de leur donner beaucoup d'importance



Bonjour. Je viens de découvrir ce fil et oui, ton keynote sur la tectonique me tente. J'enseigne également en Segpa, maths 4-3 et géo 6-5-4-3 principalement,  svt/vsp parfois...

À +


----------



## Lamar (4 Avril 2006)

Ok, mais ne t'attends pas à quelque chose d'extraordinaire, c'est plus une base que tu pourras remettre à ta sauce. Donne moi ton adresse mèl par MP et je te l'envoie. J'espère que tu as Keynote, parce que je ne vais pas pouvoir le convertir en un autre format, je n'ai plus de mac pour l'instant (à part mon vieux iMac g3 qui ne permet pas de faire tourner Keynote), mais c'est une question de jours (j'espère).


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2006)

******** LES PROF D'HISTOIRE ET SURTOUT GEO!!!! mdr sa pu ton boulot !!!!!


----------



## pm5500 (4 Avril 2006)

... a dit:
			
		

> ******** LES PROF D'HISTOIRE ET SURTOUT GEO!!!! mdr sa pu ton boulot !!!!!



Pas du tout, un autre mec fait l'histoire !!! partage des taches...


----------



## Lamar (4 Avril 2006)

... a dit:
			
		

> ******** LES PROF D'HISTOIRE ET SURTOUT GEO!!!! mdr sa pu ton boulot !!!!!



En tout cas cette brillante intervention argumentée lance le débat


----------



## Sonji (4 Avril 2006)

Je dirais même qu'il l'enrichit...


----------



## kapov (13 Avril 2006)

ca sent les vacances ici.... 

:rateau:


----------



## Seb de la Réunion (27 Avril 2006)

... a dit:
			
		

> ******** LES PROF D'HISTOIRE ET SURTOUT GEO!!!! mdr sa pu ton boulot !!!!!


Bien. Pertinent. Contructif.


----------



## pm5500 (27 Avril 2006)

kapov a dit:
			
		

> ca sent les vacances ici....
> 
> :rateau:



Et ce n'est pas désagréable....


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Août 2007)

La rentr&#233;e des profs c'est demain (ou plut&#244;t aujourd'hui vue l'heure...)


----------



## captainamo (9 Septembre 2007)

Voici le nouveau site que je fais pour mes élèves avec iWeb 08:
http://web.mac.com/kal.el/svt

Les nouveautés par rapport à avant:
google map pour se balader à la réunion lol.

Les devoirs sous la forme d'un calendrier (fait avec iCal)

Les polycopiers au format pdf ( grace à page 08 en faisant envoyer vers iWeb)

Les cours en vidéo avec ma voix (grace au nouveau keynote qui permet l'enregistrement audio) au format quicktime et nouveauté au format you tube.

N'hésitez pas à me dire ce que vous en pensez et à me faire des suggestions pour améliorer ce site destiné à mes élèves.


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Septembre 2007)

On entend beaucoup la touche que tu presses pour changer la diapo, 
tu devrais le faire avec ta souris voire avec l'AppleRemote.


----------



## captainamo (9 Septembre 2007)

Moi aussi ca m'avais surpris ce bruit mais je crois que c'est à cause du micro intégré au mac qui perçoit forcément trop les sons des touches du clavier. 
J'essaierai d'y penser pour les prochains cours de prendre ma télécommande que j'utilise en classe.


----------



## Matt74 (13 Septembre 2007)

captainamo a dit:


> N'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; me dire ce que vous en pensez et &#224; me faire des suggestions pour am&#233;liorer ce site destin&#233; &#224; mes &#233;l&#232;ves.


 
Si je peux me permettre, faire attention aux fautes d'orthographes  
Je dis pas &#231;a comme une critique, loin de moi cette id&#233;e (&#231;a va pas ! je vais pas remballer le prof ! je tiens &#224; aller au moins jusqu'au Bac), mais si les &#233;l&#232;ves viennent sur le site, autant avoir un peu de cr&#233;dibilit&#233; en tant que prof... Et encore plus si les parents y jettent un oeil !

Mais bon sinon le site est bien clair et bien agenc&#233; (avis perso mais qui sera partag&#233; j'esp&#232;re)

En esp&#233;rant n'avoir vex&#233; personne !


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Septembre 2007)

Polycopi&#233;s


----------



## captainamo (13 Septembre 2007)

Tu ne me vexes pas du tout, autant la SVT je connais autant l'orthographe je fais bien trop d'erreurs indignes pour un enseignant. J'ai d'ailleurs sorti un roman et la maison d'édition a laissé passé bien trop de fautes ce que je regrette vraiment.

Concernant le site le terme polycopiés sera remplacé par le terme documents plus adapté je trouve vu qu'il est question d'un site internet.

Si vous avez d'autres remarques n'hésitez surtout pas.


----------



## Matt74 (13 Septembre 2007)

captainamo a dit:


> Tu ne me vexes pas du tout, autant la SVT je connais autant l'orthographe je fais bien trop d'erreurs indignes pour un enseignant. J'ai d'ailleurs sorti un roman et la maison d'édition a laissé passé bien trop de fautes ce que je regrette vraiment.
> 
> Concernant le site le terme polycopiés sera remplacé par le terme documents plus adapté je trouve vu qu'il est question d'un site internet.
> 
> Si vous avez d'autres remarques n'hésitez surtout pas.


 

En fait il n'y a pas énormément de fautes non plus :
- 1ère page = polycopiés + lisibleS (avec un S à la fin)
- Partie polycopiés ds la partie seconde ou 1ère ES, "retrouveZ" et non "retrouver"
- Dernière chose, ds la partie polycopiés de seconde, unE recherche documentaire.

C'est tout !

Juste de quoi ne pas perdre la face si un élève peu scrupuleux te faisait la remarque lol

Enfin moi je dis ça...


----------



## captainamo (13 Septembre 2007)

J'ai fait une copie de ton message pour corriger le site lors de la prochaine mise à jour. Merci d'avoir pris le temps de repérer tout ça et en effet c'est toujours mieux un prof qui ne fait pas de fautes d'orthographes. 
Heureusement que pour le moment au lycée où je suis, à part me faire remarquer les quelques erreurs d'orthographe et fautes de frappe dans mes cours ils ne m'ont jamais charié dessus.


----------



## Le docteur (11 Janvier 2009)

J'aime bien voir des enseignants réaliser à quel point les valeurs peuvent varier selon les matières. La plupart du temps, c'est le sud qui est très cher. Mais en philo, Créteil, c'est un des coins les plus chers en points (et pas disco, là) que vous pourrez trouver.

Pourquoi ? Parce que le CAPES de philo est un des plus durs à obtenir et qu'il est obtenu à 90% par des parisiens (je dis ça au pif, j'ai peur que ce soit encore plus écrasant) qui cherchent, comme tout le monde à revenir chez eux. Malheureusement, comme tout le monde vient de là-bas ou a commencé à y faire sa vie, tout le monde veut y aller.... c'est mathématiquement le bordel!

Alors c'est toujours rigolo de lire des commentaires du type : "ma/mon pauvre, tu débutes alors ils t'envoient là-bas ?" quand on dit qu'on a obtenu la région parisienne, ce qui en général nécessite des années d'attente, le passage par la case PACS obligatoire, un sens du poker particulièrement affuté... 

Moi, j'ai renoncé depuis longtemps... je reste dans mon trou (je ne dirais pas "à rats" j'aime bien les rats)...

Je répondais, à la bourre, à ce message d'éloïse ... j'ai réalisé que ça fait un petit moment, déjà qu'il a été posté, désolé.



éloïse a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous!
> 
> Pas en philosophie! Les barres d'entrée dans les Académies de la Région Parisienne étaient toutes très élevées les années précédentes en philosophie... cela vient sans doute de l'attraction de la capitale...
> Pour être exacte, il y a très peu d'académies accessibles pour les jeunes profs de philo' qui sortent de l'IUFM avec 21 pts (à part la Lorraine, La Champagne Ardenne et le Nord... La Guyane aussi, mais c'est quand même un peu loin...  ). Cela vient du fait que nous n'enseignons, dans le secondaire, qu'au lycée, et encore, uniquement en Terminales... les postes sont chers, comme les places aux concours d'ailleurs...
> En fait, il y a même (d'après les syndicats) de grand(e)s "chances" / "risques" (là encore, c'est une question de points de vue,  ) que je sois TZR...


----------

